# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  A toutes ces "grandes de la PA"... qui tuent des animaux chaque jour

## caro.

Ce post sadresse aux grandes personnes de la PA (enfin cest ce quelles croient   ::   ) qui, par leur connerie, leur manque dégo, leur soi disant "grande gueule", enfin bref, leur pitoyable besoin de reconnaissance, condamnent des milliers danimaux à la mort !

En effet, "grâce" à ces personnes, qui croient avoir raison de dire ce quelles pensent (et donc qui préfèrent le dire même si ça condamne un animal à la mort, vive la PA  ::    ), maintenant de nombreux refuges refusent toute diffusion, (quand on sait comment les sites et forums danimaux aident aux placements) et donc encore plus danimaux sont euthanasiés, mais ce nest pas grave, personne ne le sait, et ces personnes croient naïvement quil ny a plus deutha !
douce utopie

Cest donc elles qui condamnent chaque année des milliers danimaux à la mort, dans lindifférence totale, sans que rien ne puisse être tenté pour les sauver.

Elles doivent sans doute croire que tant que rien ne se dit, il n'y a pas deuthanasie Quelle belle preuve dintelligence !!!

Alors à toutes ces personnes qui se croient supérieures, qui croient pouvoir décider du droit de vie ou de mort sur ces chiens, chats, à toutes ces personnes, fermez vos grandes gu****

On sen fiche de ce que vous pensez, on sen fiche de vos jugements, ce quon veut, cest sauver des vies !
Alors oui, on sécrase, on dit rien, car tant que la diffusion est acceptée, des milliers danimaux sont sauvés ! 
On ne soutient pas pour autant, mais que pourrions nous faire ? Rien, il ny a malheureusement rien à faire, car aucune grosse structure, les seules à "faire le poids" ne veut le faire!    ::  
alors, en tant que simple particuliers, on regarde, on cherche des solutions, on se démène, et parfois (et même trop souvent), on constate nos échecs ! Un animal euthanasié, un de plus, mort inutilement et injustement, on pleure sur son sort, on se dit que tout ça naura servi à rien, puis on trouve un autre post, dun autre chien, d'un autre chat, mais dans la même situation, la même detresse, et dans la même urgence.
alors une fois de plus on la ferme, et on se bouge encore plus que la fois précédente, on retourne ciel et terre, et parfois ça paye, lanimal est adopté, et parfois, cest la déception, encore un qui naura pas pu être sauvé.

Mais on sait que que chaque diffusion est une chance, une chance inespérée de sauver une vie, alors, cette chance, on la saisit, on ne dit rien, on nen pense pas moins, mais on pense aux animaux, et uniquement à eux, à ceux qui nont pas pu être sauvé, mais aussi et surtout à ceux qui reste à venir !

alors, au nom de ces vies qui restent à sauver, fermez là, rengainez votre haine et votre "moi je", votre "supériorité", car à cause de votre connerie, de votre débilité, on en arrive à des refuges qui refusent toutes diffusion, voire refusent même les bénévoles, et donc continuent à euthanasier en toute tranquilité, sans que quelques fouteuse de m***** ne viennent les déranger, car plus de diffusion, plus demm******


Voilà, jespère que ce post en fera réfléchir plus dun(e), quelles penseront maintenant en terme de vie et pas de gloriole personnelle, car des refuges, on en a vu sur Rescue depuis sa création, et des c*****, et on peut en dénombrer pas mal, de ces refuges-euthanasie, qui sont venus ici, et face à des remarques ou des appels, ont tout simplement disparu dici. Pourtant, les euthas, elles, nont pas disparu

Alors maintenant, avant de l'ouvrir, pensez à ceux que vous allez condamner, pensez aux morts que vous aurez sur la conscience...


maintenant, je ne veux voir aucun nom de ces refuges sur ce post, nous les connaissons, et ce post n'est pas là pour les condamner, mais pour condamner les abrutis qui sont sur un forum de PA mais préfère l'ouvrir pour dire ce qu'elle pense plutot que de sauver des vies...

----------


## Anaïs

j'approuve.
en même temps comment ne pas approuver alors même que c'est moi qui reçois (et les modérateurs) directement les menaces et autres interdictions de diffuser de la part des refuges suite à ce type de problèmes ... c'est toujours agréable de savoir qu'on pourra plus rien faire pour les animaux de tel ou tel endroit.

m'enfin, cette rengaine ça fait quand même des années qu'on la dit, mais je suis pas sûre que ça va être imprimé un jour ...

----------

Je me permet d'ajouter au passage ( et ça on le rabache souvent mais je ne sais pas si ca rentren en tout cas moi je l'ai vite compris )

Ce ne sont pas les refuges qu'il faut blamer mais les gens qui abandonnent leur animal pour des raisons parfois non commentables.

Et d'un autre coté, les refuges qui n'euthanasient pas doivent refuser des abandons dont ils ne savent pas comment vont finir les animaux alors c'est à double sens, mais il faut bien comprendre ( et ça empire chaque année ) que la population canine et féline grandit petit a petit, il ne peut pas y avoir une place pour chaque animal et c'est malheureux.

La solution arrivera quand il y aura des lois pour interdire la reproduction chez les particuliers et les éleveurs verreux, lorsqu'il y aura une centrale qui répertoriera chaque personne, chaque adoptant, chaque abandon etc, là on pourra avancer, mais tant qu'il n'y aura rien en notre faveur ça continuera.

Autre chose aussi, je vois de plus de plus de personnes içi sur rescue qui évite l'avortement ou l'euthanasie d'une portée à la naissance, quand je vois la phrase ( ils n'ont rien demander ), oui ils n'ont rien demander, mais avec tous les chiens et chats déjà présent, adultes, qui eux ont conscience de ce qu'il se passe, ils sentent qu'ils vont etre endormis a tout jamais, ils savent qu'ils ne seront jamais adoptés, ils ont déjà connu l'abandon, ne vaut-il pas mieux aider ceux qui sont déjà là plutot que de continuer a récupérer chiots et chatons qui condaneront encore plus les chiens adultes déjà présents?

----------


## Anaïs

ceci dit on va pas se cacher que y'a aussi des refuges qui ont la gachette très facile et que c'est clairement "louche" dans certains cas.

même si le fond du problème est de toutes façons la surpopulation animale et les gens qui l'engendrent, mais bon, quoiqu'il en soit, même quand y'a des choses révoltantes en provenances des refuges, on peut RIEN faire.

c'est pas en venant dénoncer ici que ça changera quoique ce soit, c'est pas en les harcelant au téléphone ou que sais-je que ça arrangera les choses ... 

certains auront certainement remarqué qu'il n'y a plus aucune annonce de certains refuges depuis quelques temps et qu'on en verra plus aucune parce que grâce à toutes ces conneries y'a interdiction de diffusion totale sur plusieurs établissement, et ça va continuer ... c'est à se demander parfois si y'a pas des gens qui font exprès de faire en sorte que les choses se passent comme ça pour que les animaux aient encore moins de chance ...

----------


## CHRIS78

tout à fait d'accord avec ce que vous dites !!    :Embarrassment: k:   il faut se mobiliser un maximum et ne penser qu'aux animaux !!! en espérant que votre message soit entendu et compris par tout le monde !!   ::

----------


## satsuki

:Stick Out Tongue: lusun:

----------

> Autre chose aussi, je vois de plus de plus de personnes içi sur rescue qui évite l'avortement ou l'euthanasie d'une portée à la naissance, quand je vois la phrase ( ils n'ont rien demander ), oui ils n'ont rien demander, mais avec tous les chiens et chats déjà présent, adultes, qui eux ont conscience de ce qu'il se passe, ils sentent qu'ils vont


 :?  enfin une qui comprends mon raisonnement 
le fric facile !!!! quand tu nous tient !!!

----------


## Laurie_la_paillette

> même si le fond du problème est de toutes façons la surpopulation animale et les gens qui l'engendrent, mais bon, quoiqu'il en soit, même quand y'a des choses révoltantes en provenances des refuges, on peut RIEN faire.


Voilà la phrase qui résume tout.
Et voilà pourquoi je me donne à fond pour les animaux, et non celui des humains   :|

----------


## Tam

Merci pour ce post Caro.   :jap:

----------


## skysthelimit

Ne serait-il pas possible de faire des annonces pour des animaux de refuge en verrouillant les réponses ?
Et puis de prévenir les refuges de cette possibilité de diffuser sans se faire incendier ?

----------


## Anaïs

non, ceux qui ne veulent plus aucune diffusion n'en veulent plus aucune, verrouiller les sujets n'apporterait rien étant donné que les personnes qui mettent la zizanie téléphonent directement aux refuges pour les harceler/insulter ou même souvent essayer de tirer les vers du nez quand on précise bien dans des annonces qu'il ne faut pas parler d'eutha etc .. les gens font tout l'inverse.

donc forcément, déjà que l'ambiance est froide à la base avec certains refuges, quand il se passe ce genre de choses faut pas espérer qu'ils acceptent encore la diffusion.

c'est comme ceux qui cherchent à savoir exactement à quel refuge est tel ou tel chien quand le lieu est pas précisé, ça leur vient pas à l'esprit que y'a des raisons évidentes de sécurité pour que le chien puisse être sauvé de l'eutha, non, ça leur suffit pas faut qu'ils enquêtent, qu'ils trouvent le refuge, qu'ils appellent, parlent d'eutha alors que c'est interdit .. après ça fout la merde, jusqu'à menacer les emplois ou le bénévolat des gens qui diffusent ici sans vraiment d'aval de la direction de tel ou tel établissement .. mais c'est pas grave hein, tant qu'on fait les justiciers de l'impossible ...    ::

----------


## skysthelimit

Ah, je pensais pas que ça allait jusque là, ben c'est bien dommage mais je commence à comprendre pourquoi ils refusent la diffusion et pourquoi les animaux de certains refuges ne sont pas sur rescue.

----------


## poissonette

> Ah, je pensais pas que ça allait jusque là, ben c'est bien dommage mais je commence à comprendre pourquoi ils refusent la diffusion et pourquoi les animaux de certains refuges ne sont pas sur rescue.


Hm, moi aussi   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:

----------

Ce midi, j'ai été vraiment choquée par un post ( je ne donnerai que peu d'infos sur ce post, certains l'ont vu d'autres non, de toute facon il est supprimé )

Le post était pour un chien LOF avec une couleur rare qui était à placer non castré, avec quelques modérateurs on a voulu essayer de le récupérer parce que la personne qui le placait n'en avait clairement rien a faire où il allait attérir.

Ce qui m'a choquer, c'est que la personne qui a placer ce chien ( oui, il est parti cet aprem au premier venu... ) cette personne est dans la A depuis 30ans!

Surtout, qu'on ne me parle pas de protection animale quand on fait ce genre de chose!!! 

Alors eh bien les modérateurs qui on etnter avec moi de récupérer ce loulou, nous croisons tous les doigts pour qu'il soit tombé chez des gens bien qui ne s'en serviront pas comme une machine à fric.

Sinon pour ce que tu dis Killy, je ne comprend pas les gens qui font ca ( enqueter pour savoir quel chien dans quel refuge ) ca ne m'est jamais venu a l'esprit, les seuls refuges que j'appelle sont ceux que je connais, dont je connais soit un/des bénévoles, soit le/la président/e et la seule fois que j'ai appeller un refuge que je ne connaissais pas ( du moins pas encore ) c'était pour savoir si une personne qui s'y disait bénévole en faisait vraiment partie car elle a fait des ravages ( et ce refuge, si il se reconnait, souffre encore du passage de cette bénévole qui leur a par la même occasion abandonner ses 2 chiens avant de disparaitre... )

----------

> Ah, je pensais pas que ça allait jusque là, ben c'est bien dommage mais je commence à comprendre pourquoi ils refusent la diffusion et pourquoi les animaux de certains refuges ne sont pas sur rescue.


et si ça va jusque la, et  quand on essaye de convaincre certaines des  prétendues  "personnes faisant de la PA" de leur stupidité en continuant leurs critiques/appels d'insultes elles te soutiennent que oui des animaux vont mourir a cause d'elles mais on s'en fout (les termes de 2 d'entre elles...) le plus important est de dire ce que l'on pense (oui c'est connu insulter les gens va les empêcher de dormir la nuit et les faire culpabiliser  ben voyons   ::   )

et pour les refuges qui ne mettent plus d'annonces ici (et n'en remettront jamais nulle part sur le net) il y a des personnes bien précises qui viennent toujours ici qu'il faut remercier de leurs actions grâce a elle des animaux sont encore plus dans la m**** qu'ils ne l'étaient avant (mais ce n'est pas grave le principal est que les insultes aux refuges soient passées   ::   )

----------


## gruik gruik

J'ai une question, bon, qui est un peu indirecte, mais qui, je le pense a un lien : je ne suis pas bien informée sur le sujet, mais, il me semble qu'en France, les euthanasies (statistiquement) pratiquées par les refuges publics sont gardées secrètes : est-ce exact?

En principe, à quel ministère ces chiffres sont-il remontés? 

En fait, je m'interroge sur la question, car je ne suis pas bien au courant de ce fonctionnement-là, mais il existe et nécessairement, il y a une autorité de tutelle qui supervise... et comptabilise... de toutes façons, il y a également un coût (pour raisonner en termes technocratiques...  :? )

Bon, c'est indirect, mais je pense que si c'est bien le cas (culture du secret), cela peut jouer sur la "protection de l'animal" en tant que telle (au niveau de certains de ses acteurs oeuvrant dans le secteur public, pour dire simple). 

Je viens de lire des statistiques sur les animaux domestiques euthanasiés en Angleterre : les chiffres sont communiqués et il est étonnant de constater que dans les faits et si l'on fait le rapport entre population des animaux domestiques, nombres d'abandons (élevé également), les euthanasies pratiquées au Royaume-Uni sont très faibles...

Par contre je lisais d'autres statistiques aux USA : alors, là, le nombre des euthanasies est très élevé.

Donc, même si l'exemple de ces deux pays (pas de culture du secret) ne donne pas de résultats qu'on pourrait dire analogues , puisque dans un cas, la finalité est qu'il y a  peu d'euthanasies pratiquées et dans l'autre beaucoup, le fait qu'en France, les chiffres ne soient pas communiqués, n'influencerait-il pas indirectement sur la communication qui en est faite justement ? Donc, la façon d'en parler plus ouvertement, et justement la possibilité de communiquer dessus???

Je questionne sur le sujet, car peut-être qu'un des problèmes ici soulevé, [même s'il est précis] peut-être lié indirectement à cette "culture du secret" concernant le sort de certains animaux...

----------


## Anaïs

c'est en toute logique la DSV qui comptabilise et supervise les quotats et chiffres au niveau des refuges, donc ministère de l'agriculture.

et c'est un sujet tabou parce que les organismes qui pratiquent ces euthas ont plutôt envie de s'en cacher, il est clair.
ils préfèrent pratiquer la langue de bois plutot que d'expliquer la réalité des faits, je comprends pas bien pourquoi, peur d'une mauvaise publicité très certainement.
c'est sûr que pour le commun des mortels, comprendre que les associations de protection animale euthanasient les animaux qu'elles doivent protéger, ça fait un peu tâche.
donc on préfère se taire et ne pas informer sur ce sujet, histoire d'être sûrs que ça dérive pas.

----------


## gruik gruik

Donc, ça dépend bien du Minagri. C'est ce que je me disais, mais je n'en n'étais pas certaine...

C'est donc bien une question de politique publique : il faut que cela évolue à ce niveau-là... Mais, l'opacité du Minagri... en ce domaine et dans tant d'autres... doit être gardée à l'esprit.. et les priorités politiques, ne doivent pas se situer à ce niveau-là... (ça coûte et ça ne rapporte rien... pas de budget communautaire FEOGA là !!!).

Et qui va aller faire du lobbying auprès des députés pour que les lois changent, dans le sens, qui en a les moyens, hormis, les organismes para-publics???

Encore un tabou à la verticale : à la Française quoi !!

Fort regrettable, parce-que pouvoir communiquer sur la réalité ferait certainement changer "les choses" dans les mentalités et les mises en oeuvre de sauvetages : à vision différentes, actions différentes... et "contribueraient" certainement à calmer certains esprits un peu agités inutilement...

----------


## aurlie

Et oui, merci Caro pour ce post  :Embarrassment: k: 

Mais bon, malheureusement les imbéciles dont on parle ne se sentiront certainement pas visés par nos propos .... ils ne voient pas le mal qu'ils font    ::

----------


## arok

merci caro je suis bien de votre avis 
a quoi ça sert d ecumer et harceler comme certains le font  on ne pourra pas sauver tout le monde  mais le peu que chacun fait  corectement en faisant steriliser et castrer [b]tous les adoptés c est deja bien 
il faudrait aussi que ceux qui mettent leur chien en .....sachent qu il ne va pas etre forcement adopté mais y etre peut etre  eutha
et eviter a tout prix les chiots ne pas les laisser naitre  c est moins dure que de devoir les suprimer apres
ce n est pas ceux qui font le plus de bruit qui sont les meilleurs

----------


## TRADL

par rapport a l'angleterre gruik gruik les chiffres sont loin de refleter la realite, j'ai lu pas mal a ce sujet 
enfin la situation est legerement mieux la-bas qu'ici, j'y ai vecu plusieurs annees et apres avoir passe maintenant 6 mois sur rescue, je commence a comprendre comment fonctionnent les choses ici mais ca a ete un veritable electrochoc au debut de voir le niveau de la condition animale en france
en angleterre il y a beaucoup plus de petits refuges geres par des asso et les conditions de vie des animaux y sont meilleures
la selection des adoptant y est egalement tres stricte de maniere beaucoup plus generalisee qu'ici

----------


## Atypika

je me permets de répondre à lenteuil :

tu ne crois pas que si ailleurs (notamment en Angleterre selon tes propos) si la condition animale est meilleure, ce doit être dû aussi à l'éducation des gens et enfants par rapport à l'animal ?

ils ont plus de respect envers les animaux je trouve, sont mieux éduqués sur les besoins de l'animal, ... ça aide à avoir une meilleure prise en charge    ::

----------


## flo.

Super cette mise au point !
Pourrait-on faire en sorte que tous les membres puissent lire ce post !
Car je pense que cela aiderai certain à comprendre   :hein:  comment fonctionnent beaucoup trop de refuges de P.A   :cartonrouge:

----------


## Coquelicot

Complètement d'accord avec FLo, si tous les membres pouvaient lire ce poste et surtout y réfléchir !
Je n'ai que peu de possibilité de faire de la PA, mais je fais ce que je peux, à mon niveau, et jamais je ne comprendrais ces "justiciers " prêts à tout , même à condamner ces animaux que soit disant ils défendent ....
Pourtant ce n'est pas la première fois que je vois passer ce genre de message.

Quelle tristesse

Coquelicot

----------


## PASELLE

vous avez bien raison...

----------


## TRADL

princess56: je sais pas d'ou ca vient mais en tout cas les lois avancent plus vite qu'ici et les enqueteurs de la spa portent des uniformes, ils ont un role beaucoup plus actif et officiel, y'a un numero gratuit centralise pour denoncer les maltraitances de maniere anonyme, ils font des emissions de tele qui montrent leur job, enfin y'a plus de choses a tous les niveaux en relation aux animaux, bon on arrete ce hors-sujet avant de se faire moderer!   ::

----------


## caraibes

Comment pouvez vous dire que les refuges ne sont pas responsables des euthanasies!
Si les refuges ont toutes responsabilitées dans les actes d'eutha,personne n'oblige un refuge à etre fourriere pour des centaines de communes,on connait les statisques d'animaux de fourriéres recupéres par les proprio,mais pour faire gonfler la trésorerie on signe des contrats avec des communes!
Et cela la DDSV n'est pas responsable personne ne force un refuge à prendre des communes supplémentaires chaque années=donc des morts en +

Il faut arréter de se voiler la face............;

----------


## Shat

Tout à fait d'accord avec l'un des posts de Morgane sur  ce topic
(le premier je crois). Quand au reste -et je ne parle pas au nom des
refuges, moi je ne suis que simple bénévole et pas très présente en ce moment en refuge-la plupart des posts ici ne semblent pas aborder les  vrais problèmes et l'on nage dans le flou. 
Ce ne sont certainement pas les refuges qu'il faut blâmer si de plus en plus d'animaux sont abandonnés et si les gens en prennent 
en tant que bien de consommation sans réfléchir
au fait qu'un bébé animal grandit et n'aura  pas toujours l'aspect de jouet en peluche qu'il avait à la naissance, qu'un rongeur est un animal qui a besoin de soins et de soin,   qu'un chien doit être promené et fait parfois des bêtises quand il se languit de ses maîtres, et qu'un chat aime faire ses griffes sur les murs et les canapés. Il y a des gens qui n'assument pas, qui prennent un animal, l'abandonnent, en reprennent un sans vergogne etc.   S'il n'y avait pas de refuges en France, et même de fourrières (car toutes les fourrières n'euthanasient pas systématiquement, surtout quand le refuge met derrière pour sauver l'animal trouvé)  entre les animaux perdus et les animaux  sciemment abandonnés il y aurait encore plus de décès par accident de la circulation, mort de faim ou de froid, empoisonnement et vandalisme,. Chaque fois qu'un particulier lance  et réussit en  un à six mois mois  un placement sur le net, bien que ce ne soit pas négligeable,c' est une  goutte d'eau dans la mer par rapport à tous les malheureux qui, chaque semaine sont recueillis, remis sur pattes parfois grâce à des soins coûteux, et pris en charge et suivis après adoption par les refuges. 30 000 000 d'amis avait donné l'an dernier  le nombre d'animaux adoptés chaque année en France grâce aux refuges. Je ne me souviens plus du chiffre exact et ne veux pas   écrire de bêtise mais je me souviens que c'était impressionnant. 
Allant régulièrement en Angleterre je ne peux pas laisser écrire 
que là bas les refuges sont super performants. Il n'y en a pas à tous les coins de rue. Ayant aperçu  un furet errant dans une petite ville anglaise l'an dernier j'ai été confrontée à l'absence de refuges dans toute la région. Il y avait bien plein des associations caritatives qui collectaient des sous pour les animaux mais elles ne s'occupaient pas d'adoptions ni même de recueillir les animaux errants et étaient incapables de m'adresser à qui que ce soit du secteur . Si moins d'animaux meurent dans les refuges en Angleterre qu'en France c'est peut être tout simplement (comme je ne sais plus qui l'a écrit ici) parce qu'il  y a moins d'abandons et c'est peut être également dû au mode de vie des anglais: beaucoup de gens ont des petits jardins, y compris dans les habitations de type hlm.   Cela
peut éviter des problèmes à l'animal et un animal perdu peut trouver plus facilement un hébergement chez une bonne âme du quartier. 
Pour en revenir à l'efficacité des  adoptions sur internet il y aurait beaucoup à dire. Même sur Rescue qui compte plus de dix mille  adhérents et est  plus efficace que des petits sites de particuliers  qui n'en 
comptent qu'une trentaine (mais sur ces adhérents combien sont, en fait, des gens qui n'ont posté qu'une fois pour un animal perdu et ne reviennent plus , ou mieux, 
qui s'inscrivent pour fourguer une portée alors qu'ils ne striliseront pas... heureusement qu'il y a des gens de la PA parmi les adhérents car eux au moins reviennent et sauvent des animaux)     donc même sur Rescue, disais-je je me suis souvent heurtée à la grande difficulté de faire adopter un animal âgé ou malade. Les bébés animaux partent vite, les "ils n'ont plus qu'une semaine à vivre" trouvent des solutions de dépannage 
mais pour les vieux animaux pas dans les couloirs de la mort mais dans les couloirs
du froid et de l'âge c'est une autre paire de manches
Pour une Cannelle qui a eu la chance de tomber sur un ange de Rescue, 
combien de  vieux chiens Gypsie et de chats Vanille attendent toujours
depuis plusieurs mois?

----------


## Nounette

> Et oui, merci Caro pour ce post k: 
> 
> Mais bon, malheureusement les imbéciles dont on parle ne se sentiront certainement pas visés par nos propos .... ils ne voient pas le mal qu'ils font


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 

Ils sont imperméables à tout raisonnement ; ils savent tout ... et en plus, ils ont l'insulte facile face à ceux/celles qui travaillent souvent dans l'ombre et sans faire de vagues ... mais qui sauvent des quantités d'animaux.

Et même si ce post ne leur est pas à l'origine destiné, c'est à ces combattant(e)s de l'ombre que je voudrais dire un grand Merci ! 
Merci de savoir voir ce que vous voyez, entendre ce que vous entendez, et mettre tout ça dans votre poche avec votre mouchoir par-dessus, pour ne pas entraver les sauvetages, pour y participer vous-mêmes avec un dévouement sans bornes   ::

----------

ça vaudrait meme un email de masse pour remettre en place certains neurones ... "travailler" dans l'ombre pour sauver un maximum d'animaux est nécessaire. 
Faire un "stage" sur le terrain devrait remettre également certaines personne, dont l'égo est trop développé, à leur place. S'offusquer est une chose mais se taire tant que l'animal n'est pas à l'abri ... est une question de survie pour celui ci ! 
Ce post devrait être lu par tous les protagonistes qui, par leurs paroles déplacées, ont envoyé un animal à la mort...

Merci Caro

----------

Oui, *****supprimé*****  a déjà faillit craquer plusieurs fois, c'est dur pour de tomber sur des gens qui vous harcèle et vous destabilise comme ça.

J'ai souvent vu des modérateurs pousser la gueulante pour stpper les critiques parce qu'un chien ou un chat a été euthanasié.

Je reprend en gros la phrase citée par l'un deux, qui se reconnaitra   ::  

" Au lieu de critiquer les refuges parce qu'ils euthanasient, monter votre refuge et vous verrez que ce n'est pas aussi facile que ça en à l'air ".

Encore une fois, ces personnes qui critiquent ces refuges qui euithanasient faute de place oublient bien trop souvent que les refuges qui n'euthanasient pas doivent donc refuser des chiens qui risquent de finir on ne sait ou, donné au premier venu, abandonné dans la nature ou euthanasiés par leur proprio ( attention, je ne blame pas ces refuges, je sais qu'on ne peut pastous les sauver malhureusement ) .

Mais apparament ces personnes qui ne savent que rester le derrière sur leur chaise derrière leur écran d'ordi ne savent pas réfléchir aux conséquences de leurs actes.

Une question a ces gens " supers intelligents ": Si vous etiez responsable d'un refuge-fourrière, vous etes complets et on vous amene 10 chiens que vous n'avez pas le droit de refuser, comment faites vous? Alors mettez vous a la place de ces refuges et aidez les au lieu de les insulter, de vouloir jouer les Hercule Poirot qui n'apporte rien d'autre que le ras le bol des refuges et associations.

Et voilà, peut etre bientot encore 2 assos en moins, et donc plus de chiens condamnés   ::

----------


## hippo

merci, Caro
la loi qui sauve les animaux de l euthanasie des leur arrivée n a que  ans alors............

la PA est une famille ou les memebres ont plus adversaires qu'amis des lois de territoire , de bonne conscience et à la fin les animaux paient

----------


## mocho

je me permets de rajouter qu'il y a tellement d'urgences de particulier sur rescue avec eutha à la clé que les chiens des refuges n'ont aucune chance d'être adoptés par ce biais du moins c'est mon humble avis  alors appeler le refuge pour raler ne change en rien au problème si vous avez une présidente de refuge qui est pour la pa elle passera outre les appels téléphoniques

----------


## vaiko

et bien,    :Stick Out Tongue: an:   ca canarde
 :shock:

----------


## zouk

je voudrais quand même rapeler qu'ici en belgique il y a beaucoup de refuges qui n'euthanasie pas. je donne donc la priorité a ceux là. c'est chez eux que je paye ma cotisation.  quand il y a un gros arrivage, on se sert un peu et puis c'est tout. Il y a aussi quelques refuges mourroir en belgique. personelement je ne les cautionne pas. voici le site du refuge ou j'adopte, il n'y a pas d'euthanasie et ce refuge fait fourrière. 
http://www.sanscollier.be/htlm/present.htlm
je pense que si on aidait plus ce genre de refuge, ceux qui euthanasie a tour de bras, changerait de politique car ils verraient que l'argent rentre plus dans les refuges qui n'euthanasie pas. d'autant plus qu'il y a plus d'abandon dans les refuges qui n'euthanasie pas car les abandonneurs se sentent moins coupable d'abandonner leurs animal là .

----------


## aurlie

> je voudrais quand même rapeler qu'ici en belgique il y a beaucoup de refuges qui n'euthanasie pas. je donne donc la priorité a ceux là. c'est chez eux que je paye ma cotisation.  quand il y a un gros arrivage, on se sert un peu et puis c'est tout. Il y a aussi quelques refuges mourroir en belgique. personelement je ne les cautionne pas. voici le site du refuge ou j'adopte,* il n'y a pas d'euthanasie et ce refuge fait fourrière*. 
> http://www.sanscollier.be/htlm/present.htlm
> je pense que si on aidait plus ce genre de refuge, ceux qui euthanasie a tour de bras, changerait de politique car ils verraient que l'argent rentre plus dans les refuges qui n'euthanasie pas. d'autant plus qu'il y a plus d'abandon dans les refuges qui n'euthanasie pas car les abandonneurs se sentent moins coupable d'abandonner leurs animal là .


mais comment font ils ? ça en est presque miraculeux   :suspect:

----------


## zouk

sincèrement chez nous en belgique c'est fréquent , il y a aussi sans famille à gentines qui n'euthanasie pas et ou une centaine de chien vivent en liberté sans cage dans une grande ferme. il y a les petits vieux de chièvres qui sont une maison de retraite pour vieux chiens et chats ou il vivent aussi en liberté dans une ferme mais là il n'y a pas d'adoption mais grace a eux les refuges sont moins engorgés. il existe aussi le home de la dernière chance même système mais pour chats. maintenant c'est vrai que la belgique est petite et que nous devont faire face à un plus petit nombre d'abadon. ce n'est peut être pas aussi facile en france. nous avons aussi des refuges mouroir et comme ils menacent d'euthanasie les animaux les gens ont pitié et ces refuges récolte pas mal d'argent. un cercle sans fin car comme le système fonctione ils ne sont pas près d'arreter c'est trop lucratif.
voici un aitre super site
http://www.lespetitsvieux.be/

----------

il ne faut tout de même pas se tromper en ce qui concerne la Belgique,

les grandes spa, qui acceptent tous les chiens, euthanasient :

une seule et unique raison pour ces euthanasies : plus d'abandons que d'adoption, le calcul est simple .... et on ne peut y échapper ...

la faute est à tous ceux qui abandonnent ... ce sont ces personnes là qu'il faut montrer du doigt, 
et puis ceux qui sont à l'origine : les "éleveurs" qui ne le font que pour le fric ...

il paraît qu'en Allemagne, il n'y a pratiquement plus de chien en fourrière ou en refuge : la raison : les propriétaires de chiens sont taxés et il faut faire passer un brevet d'obéissance à son chien, 
je ne sais pas si cela est vrai, quelqu'un sur rescue pourrait peut-être infirmer ou confirmer cette information.
En tout cas, s'il faut en arriver là, il n'y a plus que les gens nantis qui pourront être propriétaire d'un chien, 
si c'est pour le bien-être de celui-ci pourquoi pas ? mais ce n'est certainement pas normal

----------


## Hyacou

Habitant proche Strasbourg,c'est tout a fait vrai!
Ca n'est pas nouveau que nos amis les Allemand sont bien plus en avance que nous,les Francais,et ce dans plusieurs domaines.
En Allemagne,l'achat d'un chien ne ce fait pas sur un coup de tete,schant tout ce que ca entraine derriere

----------


## boubou60

Excuse moi mais là je me sens obliger d'intervenir les éleveurs??????? les vrai eleveurs vendent des chiens obligatoirement identifier, sinon se ne sont pas des éleveurs, le probléme de la france déjà c'est le non respect de la reglementation que se soit a titre gratuit ou a vendre un animal domestiques doit etre identifié et nouvelle réglementation  que se soit a titre gratuirt ou payant tout chien doit etre ceder avec un certificat de santé  Dater de 48 heures.. Faut pas tout melanger les éleveurs ne sont pas seul responsable de la surpopulation des refuges, SPA, refuges ect.......... Et tout les particuliers qui font des chiots sans les faire identifier c'est normal peut etre!!!!!!D'ou sorte tous ces chiens non identifier des élevages peut etre. Non je ne crois pas on sais qu'il y a des malhonnete dans l'elevage, mais je ne crois pas que c'est eux qui remplissent les box des refuges.......Si tout le monde respecter la loi les choses serez certaiement plus facile!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Et a la base un eleveur est un passionnée de race, evidemment pas une personne qui possede des uterus a pattes qui font 3 portée de chiennes a deux ans, cela c'est des marchand de chien. Et heureusement qu'il y as encore en france des éleveurs qui travaille correctement et que il existe car on n'as aussi le droit d'avoir un chien pur race avec des papiers et des garanties.Alors faut pas non plus tout mettre sur le dos des éleveurs. Tu m'excuseras mais dans mon coin c'est les cas sociaux qui font des chiots plus que les eleveurs, et le pire c'est qu'il trouve des acheteurs. Les chiens sont vendus dans l'etat non vaccinés non identifier enfin rien,des melanges de tout et de rien, et au bout d'un moment les gens se rendent compte que c'est pas le chien qu'il voulez, pas la race, pas se qu'il voulez, et c'est la que il remplisse les refuges. J'ai 13 chiens dons 3 adoptés mais les autres je les ai acheté chez des éleveurs( des vrais eleveurs) et je n'ai eut aucun soucis..... Que se soit de santé ou de type ou de comportement,.Donc ne mettais pas tout le monde dans le meme panier.

----------

ok boubou60 je peux comprendre ta colère concernant mes propos,

mais il faut lire toute ma phrase quand j'ai parlé d'éleveurs




> les "éleveurs" qui ne le font que pour le fric ...


je ne parle pas des éleveurs qui le font pour maintenir ou améliorer le standard de leur race préférée, d'ailleurs en général ils suivent le parcours de leurs chiots.

----------


## vaiko

Be excuse moi mais alors les eleveurs "serieux" deviennent tres rares, car maintenant beaucoup d'eleveurs diversifies leurs elevages pour plus de rendement, en y asociant les chiens et les chats...

----------


## SarahC

Moi je focalise sur l'animal, quel qu'il soit, c'est mon seul critère, et surtout, le seul et unique critère pour moi c'est "qui mourra en premier", sans différence de "race", âge, lieu où il se trouve.
Quand on bosse avec une fourrière où un refuge qui eutha, on passe souvent, pr les cons, pour un collabo, et ça, ça me débecte. 
Il faut juste rappeler que ceux qui bossent dans ces endroits, sont de nature variée: certains adorent les animaux, et font tout pour signaler les euthas proches, certains sont des employés plus classiques, néanmoins de bonne volonté, qui bosse bien avec les assocs, en bonne intelligence, et certains sont antipathiques.. Mais nous passons outre, car AU MOINS ils acceptent l'aide extérieure. Et ça, ce n'est pas le cas de tous les endroits où des animaux attendent, ici, ou en Belgique.
Ces relations de "bonne entente" sont parfois difficiles à nouer, et sont fragiles. 
Il est dommage que certains refuges ne diffusent plus, car dès qu'ils sont honnêtes, et disent "eutha", c'est "encore!" ou "évidemment", "scandaleux"... Et s'en suivent des remarques à la noix, des coups de fils, qui "restent" par leurs écrits, et ne donnent pas envie aux gens d'aider ces animaux là, alors que c'est idiot...
Ces animaux là n'ont jamais choisi les crétins qui n'ont pas stérilisés leurs parents, ni leurs adoptants, ni encore l'endroit où ils vont être pris en charge.
Quand une fourrière ou un refuge dit "adopté", de peur de se faire incendier, là encore, ceux qui savent, se mordent la joue, et les autres "mais ouais, c'est ça"...
Le serpent qui se mort la queue...
Et quand c'est à plusieurs, par petits lobby, alors là c'est le festival fédérateur de haine, opération "je coule les lieux", mais on s'en fout des animaux.
On fait les héros, on multiplie les commentaires et actes de haine, en oubliant que l'eutha, ce sont des textes de lois, c'est légal, même si c'est à gerber.
En revanche, fédérer tout le monde envers une action globale contre ces endroits, et pas un endroit parce que son nom nous est connu, là, silence radio. On n'aime se fédérer que pour foutre la merde, faut croire.
Et si les animaux crèvent, pas grave "ce sont des dommages co-latéraux", il faut bien ma bonne dame, pour que les prochains ils... 
Une vie est une vie, et elle se respecte.
En tant que protecteur, nous n'avons pas le droit de prendre une part active à la mort d'un animal, même UN, en sabotant les actions de gens qui eux, se tapent les lieux, négocient, voient, parfois ceux qui vont y passer, en repartant avec ceux qui auront eu de la chance...
La part active, la seule à laquelle nous puissions prendre part, c'est de tenter, car ne rien faire, car c'est compliqué, c'est loin, etc, ça, c'est nul.
On ne peut pas tous aider de la même façon, certains diffusent des SOS, certains font des co voit, certains des dons, certains FA, certains sont les porte-paroles relais des assoc, etc, etc. Chacun fait ce qu'il peut, dans la mesure de ce que sa conscience est capable de tolérer, et son porte-monnaie.
Les travailleurs de l'ombre, j'en connais, et ils se prennent quotidiennement des trucs dans les dents, soit par leurs proches, qui les prennent pr des allumés, soit en ne réussissant pas à sauver un animal, ou en allant, fréquemment, visiter des lieux bondés de chats et de chiens, et ça, faut tenir dans la durée.
Et effectivement, ce que j'adore, c'est la suspicion, les critiques, les débilités et l'agressivité auxquelles ils vont en plus avoir à faire face.
Les idiots ne ne reconnaitront pas, et penserons toujours qu'ils sont dans leur bon droit, donc on fout la merde, on appelle, on sabotte, on vérifie, on infiltre un réseau pour mieux intriguer, comme un vieux kapo de la dernière heure, mais il faut croire que c'est jouissif, ça fait sortir la haine, ça détend, ça comble une triste vie, je ne sais pas.
Seuls ceux qui ont tenté de sauver des animaux les pleurent, et ceux qui étaient spectateurs passifs, mais gentils, et qui vous soutenaient.. Les autres, je leur mettrais bien des cadavres devant leurs portes, avec un grand merci, grâce à vous, des refuges et fourrière refusent l'aide d'assoc et de protecteurs géniaux, car votre bétise et votre haine a gagné. 
C'est tristement "humain", et la PA n'est pas faite que de gens qui se battent, ou d'amis, tout simples des animaux, mais d'un bon paquet de névrosés, qui ne pensent pas d'abord et uniquement à l'animal, mais à leur ego, leurs intérêts et conflits personnels, car les conflits de personnes dans la PA, c'est fréquent. Bosser en bonne intelligence, on peut y arriver, on est pas là pour se faire des amis.
C'est un peu comme des collègues. Des fois on copine avec; des fois non, mais du moment qu'on a un intérêt commun, on peut, avec un minimum de retenue, y arriver, et organiser des choses ensemble, et là, c'est génial. 
Mais pas assez courant... Et pendant ce temps, le fiel coule à flots...

----------


## boubou60

Ben excuse tu généralise encore pour moi un vrai élevage ne mélange pas 50 races et encore moins des chats et des chiens. Je pense que c'est plutot les acheteurs car si les gens n'acheter pas n'importe ou et n'importe quoi on n'en serez pas là. de toute façon le débat n'est pas là je ne pense pas que le sujet est été créer pour faire le procès des éleveurs. Le sujet été la protection animale.

----------


## boubou60

Sarah tes ecrits sont la réalité malheureusement   ::

----------

Oui, et y'a un endroit où jme reconnais




> Les travailleurs de l'ombre, j'en connais, et ils se prennent quotidiennement des trucs dans les dents, soit par leurs proches, qui les prennent pr des allumés, soit en ne réussissant pas à sauver un animal, ou en allant, fréquemment, visiter des lieux bondés de chats et de chiens, et ça, faut tenir dans la durée.


Mes parents ne savent pas ce que je fais ( pour les covoiturages et tout ) parce que leur genre c'est : " chacun sa merde " en gros. Ce que je ne comprend pas c qu'ils sont contre les abandons et maltraitances mais ils ne veulent pas se mouiller ils ont leur chien et puis c tout.

Pour ce qui est des visites des lieux " bondés " je vais souvent dns divers refuges et je vois des trucs... des gens qui viennent faire leur marcher pour la repro.... on y voit de tout les gens n'ont pas de scrupule!

----------


## boubou60

Morgane+1+1+1 effectivement on passe souvent pour des illuminés et comme tu dis chacun sa merde. Mais moi je m'en fous. Mon mari m'a seulement recadrer car etant quelqu'un de tres emotive et qui serez prete a prendre tout le monde m'a mis des limites apres 3 adoptions en plus de mes 10 loulous.

----------


## titane

> Moi je focalise sur l'animal, quel qu'il soit, c'est mon seul critère, et surtout, le seul et unique critère pour moi c'est "qui mourra en premier", sans différence de "race", âge, lieu où il se trouve.
> Quand on bosse avec une fourrière où un refuge qui eutha, on passe souvent, pr les cons, pour un collabo, et ça, ça me débecte. 
> Il faut juste rappeler que ceux qui bossent dans ces endroits, sont de nature variée: certains adorent les animaux, et font tout pour signaler les euthas proches, certains sont des employés plus classiques, néanmoins de bonne volonté, qui bosse bien avec les assocs, en bonne intelligence, et certains sont antipathiques.. Mais nous passons outre, car AU MOINS ils acceptent l'aide extérieure. Et ça, ce n'est pas le cas de tous les endroits où des animaux attendent, ici, ou en Belgique.
> Ces relations de "bonne entente" sont parfois difficiles à nouer, et sont fragiles. 
> Il est dommage que certains refuges ne diffusent plus, car dès qu'ils sont honnêtes, et disent "eutha", c'est "encore!" ou "évidemment", "scandaleux"... Et s'en suivent des remarques à la noix, des coups de fils, qui "restent" par leurs écrits, et ne donnent pas envie aux gens d'aider ces animaux là, alors que c'est idiot...
> Ces animaux là n'ont jamais choisi les crétins qui n'ont pas stérilisés leurs parents, ni leurs adoptants, ni encore l'endroit où ils vont être pris en charge.
> Quand une fourrière ou un refuge dit "adopté", de peur de se faire incendier, là encore, ceux qui savent, se mordent la joue, et les autres "mais ouais, c'est ça"...
> Le serpent qui se mort la queue...
> Et quand c'est à plusieurs, par petits lobby, alors là c'est le festival fédérateur de haine, opération "je coule les lieux", mais on s'en fout des animaux.
> ...


Ma chère Sarah, difficile d'ajouter un petit mot derrière ton post, si complet et réaliste   ::  

Alors juste un tout petit petit mot   ::   Asseyons nous tous sur notre ego, et entretenons des relations cordiales avec les refuges et surtout les fourrières.....c'est autant de vies sauvées, croyez-moi. Je sais, c'est pas facile, mais qu'est-ce qu'on en a à foutre de faire la carpette ou 'l'andouille" avec certaines instances?????? la vie de tous ces animaux est en jeu, alors établir un lien de confiance avec les "décideurs", c'est une porte ouverte sur le présent et l'avenir de nos loulous.

Et je peux vous dire que ça paye   ::   en vies canines .

Merci Caro pour ce post, car il n'y a rien de pire que de tél à une fourrière et se faire incendier, car ils ont déjà reçu 10 appels avant toi, juste pour se faire insulter, sans même qu'aucune question ne leur soit posée pour le chien en détresse. 

Mais c'est ça notre boulot à nous toutes de la PA, c'est "accrocher" les gens et leur faire comprendre que notre démarche est différente, que nous sommes là pour l'animal en détresse et trouver des solutions avec eux. Et ils ne sont pas tous sourds, loin de là.


*Merci de redimensionner votre signature qui n'est pas conforme au règlement de RESCUE et dépasse la taille maximale de 600*100*

----------

Je rajoute encore une chose, moins courante mais qui s'est déjà vu ne serait-ce que sur rescue: les vétos qui gardent un animal quelques jours pour tenter de lui sauver la vie, combien d'entre eux se sont aussi fait insulter?

Mais il ne faut pas oublier que ces vétos prennent sur leur temps et leur espace pour laisser un délai a un loulou, il ne faut pas oublier que derrière il y a des chiens/chats qui doivent rester en observation après opération ou autre, n'oublions pas qu'ils ne sont même pas obligés de garder comme ça ces loulous, ils le font parce qu'ils le veulent et le peuvent quelques jours pour certains, alors est-il nécéssaire de les " allumer " eux aussi? non, parce que pour beaucoup il n'y aura pas de prochaine fois, ce sera soit l'eutha direct, soit la fourrière, encore merci et bravo pour ces loulous condamnés sans aucune chance   ::  

Je dis ca parce que mon véto a vécu ça, pourtant c'est un véto en or, mais il ne peut/veux plus.

----------


## Anissia

J'adhère à tout ce que vous avez dit sur ces justiciers de l'impossible, qui vont à l'enconte de l'intérêt des animaux pour se valoriser et se sentir exister...
je voudrais revenir sur les euthanasies, car je sais de source sure des choses qui me révoltent sur certains refuges...
Il y a une équation impossible à résoudre : plus d'abondons que d'adoptions= eutanasies, je le comprends, mais j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas du tout encadré, et que dans certains refuges, des animaux facilement adoptables finissent très vite au congélateur, sans avoir eu leur chance parce qu'il n'ont pas eu le bonheur de plaire à la personne qui décide des euthanasies, je pense par exemple à un chat sociable à poils longs, qui était dans un refuge non surpeuplé, dont la vie a été abrégée très vite parce qu'il avait une "gueule de positif", sans avoir fait les test bien sur...Comment des vétos peuvent cautionner ça...?
J'ai appris aussi que l'on fait des euthansies avant les vacances de Noël pour faire de la place pour pouvoir prendre des chiens en pension, et ce sont les mêmes refuges qui ne font pas avorter une chienne gestante, car les chiots, ça se place facilement et ça rapporte....
Il y a aussi les refuges qui n'euthanasient pas, mais qui refusent pleins d'animaux, et gardent les leurs dans des états épouventables, sans stériliser les femelles...
Il me semble qu'il pourait y avoir une procédure d'euthanasie avec des régles simples et strictes qui éviterait le n'importe quoi...
Quand au problème de l'élevage, je ne suis pas certaine que ce soit un problème de particuliers ou de professionnels, je pensent qu'il faudrait interdir l'élevage des chiens non LOF et des chats non LOOF, et là on aurait déjà beaucoup moins de surpopulation.

----------


## pantitia

> C'est tristement "humain", et la PA n'est pas faite que de gens qui se battent, ou d'amis, tout simples des animaux, mais d'un bon paquet de névrosés, qui ne pensent pas d'abord et uniquement à l'animal, mais à leur ego, leurs intérêts et conflits personnels, car les conflits de personnes dans la PA, c'est fréquent.
> *Bosser en bonne intelligence, on peut y arriver, on est pas là pour se
> faire des amis.*


c'est ce que je rabâche à longueur de temps..si on se fait des amis, c'est cool mais c'est pas notre but premier.

N'ayons toujours qu'une seule pensée en tête, le reste à la poubelle: l'animal qui attend une mort prochaine et qu'on doit tout faire pour sauver.

Merci SarahC pour avoir si bien résumer et à caro pour ce post, j'espère que de nombreuses personnes le liront. Condamner des animaux à cause de l'égo de certaines personnes ça me   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Faire les choses anonymement : il n'y a rien de plus lâche ! Si on a quelque chose à dire, on le dit en face et pas en engueulant une asso, un refuge, une SPA ou une fourrière derrière son dos. J'ai toujours dit ce que je pensais mais pas derrière le dos des gens ! Et certainement pas en téléphonant à gauche ou à droite : à quoi ça sert sinon à mettre la m*** et mettre les animaux en danger.

C'est notre *****supprimé*****  qui a souffert de tout ça ? Je n'ai pas tout suivi (je faisais un break !). Si oui, je lui avais dit de ne pas tenir trop compte des remous causés par des hurluberlus qui avaient un site débile et qui prédisaient l'eutha d'une centaine de chiens alors que ces chiens étaient sauvés !

Même si ce n'est pas ça qui a occasionné ce topic, je veux profiter de l'occasion et dire qu'*******  c'est une fille géniale qui fait un boulot génial... non pas génial... un boulot phénoménal !!! J'ai rarement eu autant d'admiration pour une personne de la PA que pour elle !

Même si ce n'est pas le sujet du topic : *******  continue comme tu es, on est nombreux à te soutenir... même moralement si on ne peut pas faire plus !

Et à tant "d'******* " que je ne connais pas forcément : courage, vous faites un boulot formidable et vous n'êtes pas seules dans votre combat !

*merci de ne pas citer de personnes ou de refuges
la modération*

----------


## hippo

Mon véto qui garde tout se qui peut empecher de l eutha  eh bien il a été harcelé pour trafic d animaux!! un comble

----------

Bravo pour ce post. Je n'en pense pas moins. 
L'humilité et le respect dans la PA me semble être essentiels que ce soit, bien évidemment, envers les animaux qu'envers tous ceux qui uvrent pour les animaux. Et peu importe qui en fait + ou -, ce n'est pas un concours. 
Nous sommes là pour aider les animaux; pas pour faire valoir notre p'tite personne, faire de grands discours et se mêler de tout. 

L'important, ce sont les animaux.   ::

----------


## annie

je voudrais rajouter quelque chose pour ces grandes gu...qui feraient mieux de s'abstenir
lorsqu 'on lance un SOS au sujet de chats menacés d'euthanasie sur une commune, lorsqu'on insiste bien en vous demandant de rester poli
et que malgré ça certains trouvent très intelligent d'insulter le maire, en risquant ainsi de faire échouer toute tentative de négociation avec lui...

qu'esperez vous ? qu'il dise merci ? 
je suis sûre que vous êtes content de votre agressivité, persuadé, et vous devez vous en vanter, de faire de la protection animale
combien d'echecs et d'animaux morts "grace" à vous. 
si vous avez besoin de vous défouler, allez courir, faites du sport..

mais par pitié, taisez vous     ::

----------


## caro.

toujours d'actualité...    ::

----------


## titane

Oui Caro, et beaucoup de ménage à faire dans le monde de la PA. Le tricot est une activité qui conviendrait bien mieux à certaines, au moins il n'y aurait pas de vies en jeu   ::  

Encore merci pour ce post, car nous apprenons chaque jour (malheureusement) en OFF beaucoup de choses fort malsaines.

Et le résultat est toujours le même: on oublie et condamne les animaux   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hippo

je viens de recevoir le journal mensuel de la SPA  de lyon, des chiffres m ont horrifié comment peut on remedier à ça car malgré les adoptions certains ont du..........................

entrée mars 07 aavril o8 12200 chats et 10700 chiens

----------


## Shat

Lyon est une grande ville mais quand même...comment est-ce 
possible? es-tu certaine qu'il ne s'agit pas plutôt de la somme 
des entrées de tous les  refuges de France 
qui sont rattachés à la Spa de Lyon?

----------


## hippo

oui sure j ai verifié par 2 fois

----------


## hippo

la spa de lyon comporte elle et 3 surcursales une dans l ain , 2 autres dans l isere mais ce sont bien les animaux rentrés au refuge

----------


## Shat

Je posais la question parce que sur la page d'accueil
du refuge de Messigny on lit ceci



> La SPA Les Amis des Bêtes est une association loi 1901 créée en 1967. Elle a été reconnue d'utilité publique en 1972.
> Elle est affiliée à la Confédération Nationale des SPA de France à Lyon.


En fait la plupart des  refuges sont rattachés soit à la Spa de Paris soit à celle de Lyon. 
Chez nous même si on compte les animaux perdus et retrouvés ça m'étonnerait qu'on ait seulement deux cent entrées chiens et chats par mois (je dis ça de manière tout à fait arbitraire , en fait on en a certainement beaucoup moins et pourtant on ratisse large).

----------


## hippo

oui mais il est bien indique entrée à Brignais

----------


## Shat

Horreur! 
Alors dans ce cas ce n'est pas un refuge de plus qu'il faudrait 
dans la région, c'est dix....

----------


## klavak

je suis d'accord avec vous.
je pense que le problème dépasse de loin ce que nous pouvons constater et aussi qu'il dépasse de loin ce à quoi on peut remédier, même en s'y consacrant 24h/24 à plein de personnes.

il faut vraiment obtenir des modifications  des lois existantes pour traiter le problème à la source, stériliser, interdire les pratiques d'abandon, etc...

Peut-être aussi modifier la loi pour encourager les maires à s'occuper des animaux errants de leur commune sans que pour autant cela signifie les euthanasier. Il serait *si simple* de stériliser tous les chats d'un site, sans aucune euthanasie, à condition d'en avoir la volonté et les moyens financiers, qui existent sûrement dans pas mal de communes, sinon partout. Et c'est *si compliqué* lorsque c'est une petite association qui paie tout de sa poche...

klavak

----------


## hippo

des qu il y a un pet de travers dans la vie de la commune ,il faut enlever les chats de leur territoire(la grippe aviaire, la rage, les pipi-cacas, les miaulement)

----------


## Shat

Pas mal de  maires et autres politiciens semblent avoir d'autres ambitions que le bien être des animaux errants. 
Toutes ces mesures (captures, stérilisations, locaux)   coûtent un peu de pognon et par définition un
animal errant n'a pas ou plus de maître. Un maître de chien ou chatl  est
un électeur potentiel,  l'animal errant, lui, ne vote pas . 
.
Par contre faire procéder à l'euthanasie de chiens de catégorie un,
ou deux ou, pour les maires imaginatifs,  faire passer des chiens que l'on croit abandonnés pour des catégories un ou deux et 
ordonner ensuite leur euthanasie 
ça au moins ça rapporte des électeurs.

----------


## Hagalaz

> Be excuse moi mais alors les eleveurs "serieux" deviennent tres rares, car maintenant beaucoup d'eleveurs diversifies leurs elevages pour plus de rendement, en y asociant les chiens et les chats...


Ils peuvent aussi être passionnés de chat et de chien hein?! C'est pas forcément pour le rendement.

Pour en revenir au sujet, je suis totallement d'accord avec vous, il y a vraiment beaucoup de personnes qui vienne juste pour mettre le bazard. J'avais fais un post pour sauver des chatons d'une personne de ma classe, donc une personne que je cotois TOUT les jours. La personne avait accès au topic, et bah on m'a gentiment conseillé de voler la chatte et tout les chatons.    ::  
Heureusement la personne n'est pas revenu sur le topic et j'ai réussit à récuperer tout le monde mais c'est pas avec l'aide de ceux qui m'ont fait ses propositions.
C'est tellement facile de critiquer quand on est derrière un écran.    ::

----------


## djerba62

Merci pour ce post, on a envie de hurler, de pleurer, de frapper...mais rien ne servirait...
Les humains sont deplorables par leurs betises!

Un refuge dont je ne citerai pas à refuser ma demande de bénévolat ou de FA! Quelle honte! Alors je rapporte toutes les semaines de la nourriture et surtout des draps, des couvertures... ( qui ne s'empressent absoluement de mettre ).
J'ai envoyé mon conjoint pour faire tout comme il voulait adopté et dans la discussion il a demandé si tous les chiens avaient droit à des promenades, et bien sur la reponse fut non ils ne sortent quasiment jamais. Alors ils sont dans 1 ou 2 m2, ils ne sortent pas et ces imbeciles de responsable et d'employés sont entrain de discuter dans le bureau à longueur de temps.

Mais P...moi je serrais responsable d'un refuge, je passerais mon temps dans les cages à reconforter les loulous ou à les promener.

Pourquoi ne pas laisser la place à ceux qui aiment les animaux!

On ne peut pas tous les sortir du refuge mais dans certains refuges c'est l'hotel 4 étoiles, limite ils sont mieux là que tabassés par des barbares.

Je comprends rien aux humains, aux lois et à cette parait-il "grande et belle  nation"

----------


## violette21

122000chats, c'est impossible. Ca ferait une moyenne de 334 chats par jour. Sans compter les chiens. juste pour un refuge c'est impossible. sur le site de la spa de Brignais, il parle de 17000 animaux (de toutes sortes) qui transitent chaque année chez eux. ouf...bon c'est déjà beaucoup trop.

----------


## giacomo

Près de chez moi, il y a un refuge ou la Direction est vraiment très désagréable et qui ne s'entend pas avec les employés. Pour être bénévole, il faut vraiment mettre son poing dans sa poche ...

Toutes personnes passant le pas de la porte est considérées comme quelqu'un qui "abandonne" avant de voir en lui un "potentiel adoptant".

La Direction à dû être sympa "un jour" mais le temps à passé et l'amertume, le dégout de la race humaine à pris le pas sur l'accueil chaleureux que l'on souhaite recevoir en rentrant dans un refuge ...

Cette situation, malheureusement, à de grande répercution car il y a donc peu de bénévole, peu de dons (couvertures, croquettes ...). Je ne pense pas voir un jour, ce refuge, en train d'essayer de placer ses chiens sur Rescue.

"Les grandes de la PA", c'est aussi ces personnes qui sont usées par les batailles à mener, les excuses "bidons" et journalières lors d'un abandon... 

Mais un emploi à la ville ne se lâche pas comme ça, donc on tient, même si la vocation n'est plus là !

----------


## lauren

MOi ce qui me troue le cul (pardon) cest qu'y a des refuges qui refusent qu'on prenne un chien si on a pas un jardin et des fiches de paye. 
Je comprend qu'ils soient prudents et qu'ils donnent pas les animaux à n'importe qui mais d'un autre coté les batards dont personne ne veut, ça vaut rien, si on en prend un c'est quand même pas pour le revendre ! en plus, des chiens qui vivent en chenil seraient quand même plus heureux en appartement, et puis bon je peux pas parler pour le animaux mais je suppose que c'est mieux de vivre en appart et de manger des croquettes as de gamme et étant aimés plutot que de se faire "euthanasier" (d'ailleurs le terme est impropre, l'euthanasie c'est pour mettre fin aux souffrances dun animal malade, on devrait dire "tuer" et pas euthanasier).

----------


## peluchon

tu as raison lauren on n'a pas besoin d'avoir de travail ou une bonne situation sociale pour aimer et donner de l'"amour et sauver des pauvres bébés d'amour   ::   ::

----------


## pantitia

oui enfin, faut quand même avoir les moyens de l'assumer un minimum..

----------


## ilonah

moi il y a à peu près 3 ans je me suis vu refusée un chien dans un refuge alors que je suis en pavillon, parce que je travaillais et qu'effectivement il allait etre tout seul environ 6 h par jour!!!!
En gros dans ce refuge précisément, il faut etre en maison et ne pas travailler!!! je connais peu de gens qui sont dans cette situation. et s'ils ne travaillent pas, ils n'ont pas forcément les moyens d'assumer un chien.

----------


## djerba62

et oui, il y a des refuges qui sont dur dur!
Moi je suis certaine après tout ce que j'ai vu et entendu que beaucoup de chiens ne trouvent pas d'adoptants à cause des employés des refuges acr comme vous disiez si bien un peu plus haut si t'as pas de boulot ca va pas et si t'en as un ca va pas non plus car tu n'es pas là!!
Dommage pour touteses pauvres betes qui attendent dans un box d'un metre carré sans couverture quand il fait moins 5°!
Je suis d'accord, un appart c'est mieux mais bon tout le monde voit pas les choses comme ça! A croire que si c'est pas l'hotel 5 etoiles ca va pas. Et ben moi j'ai pas une superbe suite mais en tout cas mes deux chattes et mon chien qui étaient dans le couloir de la mort sont plus qu'heureux chez moi et je crois qu'ils ne changeraient de famille pour rien au monde!
L'amour prime sur tout!

----------


## hippo

ions c est comment ce comporte l adoptant avec les animauxje ne suis pas refuge ce qui me faut pour les adopt

----------


## djerba62

Je ne sais pas si c'est con ce que je vais dire mais y a t-il dejà eu des grands rassenblements contre les abandons, maltraitances et autres?
Ce serait peut etre mieux d'etre dans la rue que de discuter derriere nos ecrans non? C'est bete?

----------


## topaz38

désolé de polluer le post mais hippo c'est ok pour quand?

----------


## hippo

j atends ma livraison de litiere

----------


## Shat

[quote="lauren"]MOi ce qui me troue le cul (pardon) cest qu'y a des refuges qui refusent qu'on prenne un chien si on a pas un jardin et des fiches de paye. 
quote]

C'est probablement par expérience. Les employés des refuges 
ont tous fait la triste expérience de chiens que l'on croyait partis pour le bonheur et qui sont malheureusement ramenés au bout de quelques mois sous des prétextes tels que "les voisins se plaignent du bruit qu'il fait en mon absence" (ça c'est les joie de l'appart') ou encore "je n'ai plus le temps de le sortir" ou bien "nous devons nous séparer et je ne peux pas le garder car je vais vivre en appartement". 
Et la nouvelle mode de l'année maintenant c'est "je n'ai plus assez d'argent pour le nourrir"  
Si vous cliquez sur le site vous allez comprendre : beaucoup des chiens qui y figurent ont été abandonnés par leurs maîtres faute de jardin, faute de place ou faute d'argent. Ce ne sont peut être que des prétextes mais il n'empêche que les pauvres bêtes se retrouvent abandonnées.  
Tous les gros chiens qui vivent en appartement ne sont pas malheureux 
et il est préférable d'être un gros chien d'appartement régulièrement promené par ses maîtres que laissé dans un jardin sans intéresser son propriétaire. Hélas, une fois de plus les bons paient pour les mauvais. 

Maintenant une suggestion: vous êtes en appart' ou/et vous n'avez pas de fiche de salaire et pour cette raison croyez-vous  le refuge de votre région  hésite à  vous laisser adopter  unanimal . Qu'est ce qui vous empêche de vous proposer comme FA sur Rescue? c'est le meilleur 
moyen de savoir, à peu de frais dans un premier temps, si vous arriverez à concilier vie en appart' ou autre petit inconvénient  et bonheur d'un 
toutou ou d'un minou et si votre expérience de FA est bénéfique qu'est ce qui vous empêche ensuite d'adopter votre protégé? Il y a plus d'une FA sur Rescue qui s'est retrouvée adoptante pour son plus grand bonheur et celui de son protégé.

----------


## hippo

nous qui aimons les animaux ce nous insurge mais les refuges sont de plus sevveres car il y a bcp de retour pour des raisons diverses et c est lanimal qui subit double stress

----------


## djerba62

oui c'est vrai etre famille d'acceuil c'est genial. Moi j'ai adopté en tout 5 animaux ( sauvés pour 4 d'entre eux du couloir de la mort ). Je ne peut pas etre famille d'acceuil car je ne saurais plus rendre les animaux, on s'y attache bien trop dans notre famille pour pouvoir les restituer ( meme à une bonne famille ). Chez nous les animaux vivent à pied d'egalité avec nous et notre fille. Ils ne vivent pas chez nous, ils vivent chez eux!
Et le pb ( je parle pour ma pomme ) c'est que si je fais FA et que je ne sais pas les rendre je vais avoir un soucis financier car c'est un sacré budget! Je prefere essayer de trouver des adoptants pour les sos!

Mais si qqun a la possibilité d'etre fa alors il ne faut pas hesiter car trop de chiens et chats ont besoin d'un foyer!

----------


## lauren

shat, si c'est bien par expérience je trouve cela un peu idiot. Parce que de toutes façons, les gens abandonnent leurs animaux sous n'importe quel pretexte. Ils ont eu un gosse, il fait des trous dans le jardin, je suis allergique... Quand ils ne trouvent rien, il disent "il a mordu", ce qui est difficilement vérifiable. Je n'ai pas de fiche de paye, mais je peux me permettre d'avoir un chien... 
De toutes façons il vaut mieux laisser une chance aux gens et au pire ils le rapportent... Certes, ça fait un peu ch* de voir revenir les animaux placés, mais c'est un risque à prendre quand on les place...

----------


## lauren

En plus à la SPA de ma région, ils ne veulent pas de FA... C'est idiot mais c'est comme ça...

----------


## djerba62

Chez moi c'est la meme chose, le refuge refuse les FA ce qui fait que meme si on adore les chiens, ils ne les connaissent pas et vous les donne sans se soucier de savoir si c'est ok avec les chats, les enfants, les chiens...

J'ai voulu adopter un SOS d'un refuge du pas de calais ( ca n'a pas marché car ils ont apporté le chien devant les cages des chats et des autres chiens et m'ont dit " ca va aller, ils les tolèrent " , j'étais très septique mais bon j'ai tenté. Le pb est que cette chienne a mordue tout de suite ma chatte au cou et mon chien à l'oreille avec ma gamine de deux ans dans les batailles. Super! Ce que je veux dire c'est que si ils avaient la chance d'aller en FA on connaitrait les comportements des animaux et ont pourrait conseiller en fonction des habitants de la maison. Resultat cette chienne est retournée au refuge. Dieu sait pourtant que j'adore les animaux et que les miens sont ma vie!

----------


## hippo

moi, j ai adopte un beauceron dans un refuge du Sud ,il est ok chats mais devant les cages à chats il avait un dole de regard le veto sur place m adit il veut s amuser arrivéeala maison il a tue ma plusvieille minette qui acceptait tout ce fut un retour a l envoyeur je veux re adopter un chien mais je veux etre sur dece que j adopte

----------


## lauren

Toujours faire super gaffe avec les rats... On sait jamais comment va réagir un chien... Nanog que je viens d'adopter a l'air de vouloir jouer avec mon rat, il essaie de le lécher gentiment, mais HORS DE QUESTION que je les laisse ensemble. Vous avez beau adorer vos animaux, ne leur faites jamais confiance pour ce genre de choses, et encore moins si vous ne les avez pas eux petits et ne connaissez pas leurs habitudes.
Pour l'instant c'est rat dans la cuisine et interdiction pour le chien de mettre les pattes dans la même pièce. 
J'aurais du mal à garder un chien qui a tué un de mes autres animaux, même si a priori j'estime que ce serait de ma faute...

----------


## Anaïs

vous êtes pas en train de faire carrément du hors sujet là ?  :ben:

----------


## djerba62

non je crois pas que ce soit hors sujet, car si les refuges ou autres societés de protection animale en viennent à euthanasier c'est à cause du nombre important d'abandons et pas suffisamment d'adoptants. Mais voilà justement on parle des refuges qui n'acceptent pas les FA , c'est bien dommage car ca laisse moins de chance aux chiens et chats d'etre adoptés car personne ne les connais assez et ca laisse les gens perplexes de prendre des chiens au chenil. Je connais bcp de personnes autour de moi, amis et famille qui refusent de prendre un chien au refuge car personne ni employés ni benevoles ne connaissent leurs comportements avec les autres animaux et enfants par exemple et ne veulent pas prendre de risque. Et ben c'est bien dommage mais  c'est pas cons! Donc si les refuges accepteraient plus facilement les FA il y aurait sans aucun plus d'adoptants et bcp moins d'euthanasies!!!!!!

----------


## Lilou31

Au risque de me faire critiquer, juger, ou autres, et bien je tenais à dire qu'en ce qui me concerne je ne suis pas du tout contre l'eutha...
Quand je vois des chiens (ou chats) se laisser mourrir en ox, ou vivrent toute leurs vies en box, sans amour, avec quasi aucune sortie, dans 3m2, avec souvent d'autres chiens avec eux, et ben moi ça me révolte!
Pour moi c'est de la maltraitance, je ne blâme pas du tout les refuges, loin de là, moi-même étant Fa, et ayant été bénévole...
Mais mince quoi, à ce niveau là ça s'appelle de l'égoïsme, le pauvre chien serait mieux à reposer en paix, que d'être sa vie en cage à se laisser mourrir...
Il y a tellement d'abandons, c'est malheureux à dire, mais on peut pas sauver tout le monde... et quand je vois des refuges surpeuplés, avec des chiens où on se demande comment ils tiennent encore debout, ça me met dans une tristesse pas possile, et je me dis que EUX ils seraient mieux ailleurs, au paradis des toutous en paix à se reposer, qu'à souffrir sans cesse...
Désolée de dire ce que je pense, je peux paraître sans coeur mais pas du tout, c'est à EUX que je pense...

----------


## djerba62

c'est vrai, je trouve aussi que l'euthanasie ne serait parfois pas une mauvaise chose mais dans un meme temps, il y a des refuges qui euthanasie sans laisser une chance aux loulous d'etre adoptés. 
Pour exemple, il y a un rot qui avait à priori trouvé une FA mais le refuge n'a pas pris le temps d'attendre, il n'avait que deux ans! 

C'est un sujet très difficile à aborder! Certains refuges sont magnifiques avec de beaux espaces exterieurs et des promenades quotidiennes, là ils peuvent meme y rester toute leur vie car on leur donne bcp d'amour, ils ont de l'espace et au moins ils ne sont pas victimes des humains!

Quoi faire pour reduire le nombre d'abandons, si on pouvait trouver un moyen de faire prendre conscience aux gens de ne pas acheter d'animaux sans mure reflexion!

----------


## hippo

pour les "petits vieux" qui ont été pourri gatés et que l on jette parce qu ils sont vieux peut on laisser vivre ces papi et maies qui se laissent mourir de faimm meme si il retrouvent un foyer aimant

a Opale, labelle chartreuse qui na jamais pu abandonné son maitre qui lui l'a laissé commeun mouchoir que l'on jette ,vous verrez elle elle vous aimera et ben non elle ne m'a jamais aimé elle en est morte de desspoir

----------


## Anissia

Je viens d'être victime d'un appel d'insultes, parce que je m'occuppe d'un chien qui va être abandonné, la personne appelait en numéro masqué et m'a demandé pourquoi j'abandonnais mon chien , le lui ai expliqué que ce n'était pas mon chien ...et elle m' a dit : "vous lui dirait ....et elle a balancé une série d'insulte qui m'ont forcement touchées, même si elles ne s'adressaient pas à moi, du coup, moi qui donnait mon tel assez facilement, je vais peut être devenir plus prudente...quelle bande de C.....,
ils n'ont rien compris à la protection animale et s'imaginent qu'en s'en prennant à nous, les gens abandonnerons moins leurs animaux....

----------


## caro.

j'ai comme l'impression que certain(e)s n'ont toujours pas compris, je crois que le sujet a besoin d'être (re)lu    ::

----------


## Crunky

J'approuve totalement ton coup de gueule caro. t'a bien eu raison de le faire et je rajouterais même que tu n'a pas été assez direct parce qu'apparament certain(e)s ne comprennent vriment pas le francais    :Stick Out Tongue: an:

----------


## Anaïs

*sujet nettoyé.
merci maintenant une bonne fois pour toutes de le garder pour ce à quoi il est prévu et d'avoir un peu de respect pour cette rubrique et les animaux qui ont subit ce qui est ici dénoncé.*

pour ceux qui veulent continuer (ou pas) à régler leurs comptes avec Harmonie-03, c'est par ici :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/general-et ... 218285.htm

----------


## moi100696

300% daccore avec vous !
mais plus encore que les refuge qui pique les animaux, ce sont les personnes qui les abandonnent !
Mais put***, ils sont boucher ou quoi ! quand on prends un animal, c'est pas pour un jour ou deux ! Non, c'est pour sa vie ! 
Alors les gens, si vous êtes pas foutus de gardez et d'aimer un animal à vie, alors en achetez pas ! Mer**
Comme si il n'y avait pas assez d'animaux triste, abandonné, seul ... etc, dans ce monde ! Et surtout, surtout... Pourquoi prenez vous toujours des chiots ou des chatons ??? Dacore, c'est des vrai boules de poiles trop mignonne, dacore c'est plus facile à éduquer quand ils sont jeune (et encore), dacore ils sont tout foufou !
Mais bordel, ça fini par grandir ! les abandonnerais vous après ?? arrêter de penser qu'à vous, j'ai moi même un chat que nous avons eus quand il était petit, et aussi un chien pris à la S.P.A le 7 décembre 2008, hé bas je vais vous dire, il est propre marche sans laisse, connais déjà assis ... etc ! (et pourtant au début rien n'était aqui, il avait passer 6 mois en cage, personne le voulais parcequ'il était pas super beau et avait des partie sans poiles ! bas là, les poiles on repousser, c'est un ange il est vif et il nous quitte plus !) alors, les gens,je vous en pris, arrêter de prendre des bébé pour les abandonnez plus tard alors que des millions d''animaux avec un coeur grand comme ça   :amour:   ::   recherche une famille gentille pour vivre un longue fin de vie heureuse !

svp, faite le pour eux   ::  

 :merci:

----------


## Anaïs

je crois que je vais remonter ce topic, y'en a encore qui ont pas compris à quel point ils sont nuisibles aux animaux ...   ::

----------


## casanina

Je crois aussi que les gens qui diffusent (par mail ou par messages sur les forums) pour un chien qui est en refuge devraient toujours se renseigner avant sur les infos qu'ils donnent dans leurs messages.  :attention: 

En effet, récemment quelqu'un (on sait toujours pas qui) a envoyé un mail groupé par rapport à un de nos toutous. Les modalités d'adoption données dans ce mail étaient inexactes, le numéro de téléphone donné était faux (ancien numéro plus en service) et en plus le chien était soi disant en danger de mort avec euthanasie prévue à telle date.   ::  
Je précise que notre refuge ne pratique pas d'euthanasie, sauf pour les chiens en fin de vie malades incurables et qui souffrent trop ou une fois il y a 2 ans on a aussi dû euthanasier un molosse qui avait tué un chat et un chien et imprévisible, on a consulté 2 vétos et un comportementaliste et un éducateur canin qui ont tous dit que le chien était irrécupérable et qu'on ne pourrait pas le placer dans une famille (trop dangereux), pour info il avait été retiré à des junkies qui l'avaient mis au combat et un fermier l'avait mutilé d'une patte en plus, au coutelas à vif... Pauvre loulou...   ::  

Bref, ce mail dont je parle plus haut a donc tourné et des gens ont tout recopié (sans vérifier d'abord auprès de nous) et mis sur pleins de forums.... Et puis au bout de qq jours quelqu'un a appellé la présidente de l'association en pleine nuit à 3 heures du matin pour demander pourquoi le chien en question allait être euthanasié et la présidente est tombée des nues et c'est comme ça qu'on l'a su. Du coup, il a fallut démentir, dire à tout le monde que jamais il n'a été question d'euthanasie pour ce chien, et faire corriger en plus les messages diffusés et pas facile quand ça a déjà commencé à circuler.   ::  

Donc là c'est arrivé une fois, ça va encore, c'est pas bien grave, mais c'est sûr que si ça arrivait pour tous nos toutous tout le temps, ben à la longue ça porterait préjudice, on en aurait sûrement marre, et des annonces erronées ne servent à rien en plus, sinon à induire les futurs adoptants en erreur...  :hein2: 

*Donc à tous ceux qui diffusent:* merci de demander l'autorisation avant à une personne apte à vous donner les bonnes infos et à faire valider votre annonce, avant de risquer de répéter des infos non vérifiées....

Si certains refuges refusent la diffusion, c'est aussi pour ça je pense. Quand c'est retransmis d'une personne à une autre sans que les gens vérifient les infos qui leur sont données, ça finit par faire comme le téléphone arabe et on arrive finalement à une annonce avec trop d'infos déformées ou carrément fausses... Et ça risque de nuire ensuite à l'adoption du toutou et aussi au refuge.

Enfin voilà, c'était juste un témoignage, mais pour l'instant en ce qui nous concerne on continue à autoriser la diffusion, mais à condition que les gens nous en informent avant (par mail) pour être sûr que l'annonce est exacte et donc "efficace"!   :Embarrassment: k: 

 :merci:

----------


## Poska

Je plussoie casanina, et je rajouterais que quand il est spécifié dans l'annonce "Merci de ne pas diffuser", ben il serait bien de ne pas diffuser.
Ca parait logique mais apparemment pas pour tout le monde   ::  
Si l'auteur d'une annonce ne veut pas qu'elle soit diffusée, c'est qu'il a ses raisons qui sont en général fondées. C'est rarement pour tronquer les chances du loulou à adopter, c'est plutôt l'inverse, alors merci de respecter les souhaits de l'annonceur.

D'ailleurs merci à celui/celle qui avait diffusé l'une de mes annonces sur un forum de races alors que l'interdiction de diffuser était bien précisée dès le premier post, grâce à lui/elle j'ai failli me faire virer de mon boulot et je n'ai plus le droit de passer par les forums de sauvetage pour faire adopter les loulous, je dois me limiter aux sites de petites annonces gratuits, c'est génial   ::

----------


## Anaïs

on vient de retirer une cinquantaine d'annonce d'un refuge qui avait récemment euthanasié quelques chiens, et bien interdiction de diffusion sur RESCUE et en plus c'est génial le refuge risque de fermer dans 2 mois.

je suppose que les chiens peuvent dire merci aux fouilles merde  :applause2: 

c'est sûr qu'ils vont être bien plus aidés maintenant   :Embarrassment: k: 
mais bon, l'important c'est que ceux qui avaient envie de râler pour trois euthanasie l'ai fait, n'est-ce pas   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## lauren

Je comprend qu'on puisse être indigné en lisant une annonce, mais appeler des gens qu'on ne connait pas à 3heures du matin ça se fait pas....    ::

----------


## Anaïs

ah ben de mieux en mieux ..   ::  

je suis vraiment en train de penser que les gens qui font ça sont tout sauf des protecteurs, et juste des emmerdeurs qui prennent plaisir à tout foutre en l'air, c'est pas possible autrement d'être aussi con ?!

----------


## casanina

:Embarrassment: ops2:   Non en fait vous n'y êtes pas, je me suis mal exprimée, la personne qui a appellé n'a pas fait exprès je pense, elle a appellé de métropole à 9h du matin mais dans son excitation et urgence par rapport au chien qu'elle croyait en danger de mort, elle n'a pas pensé au décalage horaire qui est de -6 heures d'avec la Martinique!!!   :hein2:   Logiquement les gens le savent car on l'indique et on prévient mais là comme il s'agissait d'un mail dont nous n'avions pas connaissance....   :?   ça peut arriver à tout le monde de se tromper au niveau du décalage horaire et c'est pas la première fois que Nat est réveillée au milieu de la nuit   :hein2:   , mais c'est sûr que c'est quand-même un peu plus énervant quand c'est pour un truc pareil en plus...     ::

----------


## kizoprt

et ça continue... 2 nouveaux refuges qui rejoignent la liste des interdits de diffusion, grâce à celles qui ont la formidable idée d'insulter et de harceler les responsables , qui font ce qu'elle peuvent sous la pression de la DSV. Autre bon point, les bénévoles qui faisaient le boulot de diffusion sont désormais interdites de séjour ou presque dans le refuge.. elle est pas belle la vie...?  :suspect:

----------


## Anaïs

là c'est vraiment de la nuisance volontaire, c'est pas possible autrement d'être aussi con   ::

----------


## Eiko

Ben moi je suis vraiment un peu triste de voir que certaine personne utilise leur énergie à insulter des gens, de téléphoner au refuge Çà ne fais pas certainement pas avancer les adoptions mais plutôt les ralentir voir condamné ces pauvres. D'ailleurs je pense pas que les spa ou refuge qui pratique l'euthanasie le font à gaité de coeur. Sinon croyez moi il ferait certainement pas ce métier. Toute personne qui travaille dans un refuge pour faire ce métier doit aimer les animaux. (après bien sur il peut avoir des exceptions)

Avoir l'occasion d'avoir un site comme rescue (d'ailleurs merci Killy sans toi il ne serait pas ce qu'il est) permets de présenter des chiens à l'adoption partout (France, Suisse et d'autres pays)et c'est une magnifique "vitrine" pour ces chiens d'être présenté à l'adoption et être adopter. D'ailleurs sans Rescue je n'aurais jamais pu connaître mon deuxième dalmatien (Velten adopté à Lille mais vu sur Rescue). Sans Rescue je n'aurais même jamais eu vent de son existence. 

Alors je vous en prie les personnes qui pense qui pense que foutre la merde sur les postes. Qui pense que en téléphonant et en insultant les gens font avancer les choses, utiliser plutôt votre énergie à diffuser, à parrainer et à faire adopter ces pauvres diables se serait vraiment plus intelligent. 

A BONNE ENTENDEUR !!!!

----------


## Anaïs

à quoi servira RESCUE quand plus aucun appel d'urgence ne pourra être diffusé ... il deviendra un site d'adoption simple comme il en existe déjà et sur lesquels les refuges préfèrent se tourner parce que ça ne parle pas d'euthanasie et cela leur évite les emmerdes ...

si c'est ça la protection animale ...

ces personnes sont en train de détruire ce pourquoi RESCUE a été créé, c'est peut-être leur but, ceci dit.
mais on voit que c'est pas l'amour des animaux qui prime.

----------


## SarahC

J'ai encore lu un commentaire, qui, dans la logique des choses, devrait être accessoire...



> *MERCI DE NE PAS TÉLÉPHONER pour insulter les employés qui ne sont PAS
> responsables*


 *etc....
*
Mais pour qu'il soit précisé, c'est dire le nombre incalculable de gens qui se prennent pour des superman/woman de pacotille, en ronflant tranquille le soir après leur dégueulis téléphonique de la journée, pendant que d'autres s'arracheraient la tête de savoir que tant d'irresponsabilité, de culot, et d'ego mal placé vont tuer, tuer, encore, car en essayant (maladroitement, et connement) de sauver une vie, ils en tuent des centaines derrière...

Au passage, pour ceux que cela tenterait...

Pensez juste un seul instant que ces actions là ne vont pas
seulement contribuer à le tuer lui/elle, mais à tuer tous les chats et
chiens futurs, qui grâce à votre coup de sang défoulatoire et
ponctuel, ne sortiront plus, car plus diffusés. 

Et quand on ne sait
pas, ils meurent comme des "riens", ils n'ont même pas existé, et on est pas triste ni énervé....
Ah ben, ça va mieux alors!! Ben non...

Eh oui... Car par contre, ceux qui le sont, ce sont les assocs et particuliers, qui se défonçaient avant
pour en sortir, et qui n'auront plus qu'à pleurer sur les futurs, après
tant de mois de collaboration, non pour pactiser avec le diable, mais
pour la vie, car ce système est là -et c'est bien plus haut que des
choses là se passent- ne se règle pas en dégueulant sa bile comme le dernier des pochtron de PMU... 

Sinon, des listes défouloirs, on
pourrait vous en établir des centaines et des centaines... Si diffuser pour sauver constitue un risque, les diffusions de ces fourrières et refuges s'arrêtent, et hop, sous le tapis, avec la poussière, et tout le monde se dira au bout de qq mois, tiens, on entend plus parler de tel ou tel endroit? Aaaah, peut être que la direction a changé, peut être qu'ils n'euthasient plus...

Ben non, tout s'est arrêté du côté "public", mais derrière, ça miaule, ça aboit, ça pleure, ça chouine, ça gratte à la porte, ça essaie de faire le beau, de ronronner... Et grâce à tous ces irresponsables, le dernier contact c'est une main tendue, qui vous administre une injection fatale, et ensuite, mais là, il ne le sait déjà plus, une autre, qui vous emballe dans une poubelle en attendant d'en faire des tas, bien rangés, pour pas que les cadavres du jour ne tombent vu le nombres de sacs quotidiens parfois, et le camion d'écarrissage passe... Et hop, un sac sur un pied de cheval qui dépasse, fermer boutique.....

Vraiment, pensez y, avant de faire ce genre de conneries... Ce n'est pas juste une connerie, ce n'est pas la peine de vous dire que ces gens là sont des collabos, ceux qui ne dorment pas des nuits entières, parce qu'ils se bouffent les sangs... En revanche, vous, c'est un crime que vous avez commis, et plus tard, au fil des jours un mini, puis un grand génocide... Mamie vous disait "il faut tourner 7 fois sa langue avant de..." Elle n'était peut être pas qu'une vieille conne, mamie, et les gens de la PA, quels qu'ils soient, non plus... Vous, c'est une autre histoire, il s'agit de savoir de quel côté vous voulez basculer.... En votre âme et conscience...

----------


## Anaïs

rien à redire, situation parfaitement décrite, je regrette seulement de savoir que tout ceci ne tombe que dans des oreilles de sourds.

----------


## kizoprt

> leur dégueulis téléphonique de la journée,


je cherchais le terme, merci Sarah..mais comme dit Killy , peu d'illusions que ce soit lu par les personnes concernées, voire ça va renforcer leur motivation...désespérant de connerie..

----------


## Wilo

Je sais, c'est dur. Moi, je hurle, je crie, j'injurie, je me dis que c'est dégueu, c'est inhumain, mais tout ça, ça se passe dans mon cerveau, ça ne passe pas ma bouche pourtant qui en a tant envie... alors je pleure en solo, pour de vrai, sur des vies anéanties qui aurait méritées le bonheur. Mais tous méritent le bonheur. Alors, je me bats, j'explique quelquefois l'inexpliquable. On m'écoute, mais sur dix qui s'en foutront, il y en aura quelques uns qui comprendront et ces quelques uns ,expliqueront à d'autres, etc, etc... on ne peut pas sauver tous le monde, je sais, c'est injuste, mais ce qui est vrai, c'est qu'en se défoulant en insultant telle ou telle structure, et bien, en fait c'est nous qui mettons l'aiguille dans la veine de l'animal. ça mérite réflexion.

----------


## julles

Et oui......!
Et moi aussi qui pensait que le monde de la PA etait doux, honnete,...Je suis aussi tombée de haut!!! (1er post rudy et mya quia fini a la corbeille!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)Ya de quoi etre degoutée de devenir FA  ::

----------


## Anaïs

> Et oui......!
> Et moi aussi qui pensait que le monde de la PA etait doux, honnete,...Je suis aussi tombée de haut!!! *(1er post rudy et mya quia fini a la corbeille!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)*Ya de quoi etre degoutée de devenir FA


quel rapport avec le sujet de ce topic ?  :ben:

----------


## Roxannette

J'adhère totalement au texte de SarahC... 
J'avoue, un peu honteusement, que je ne m'étais pas rendue compte de tout cela. 
J'avais été un peu refroidie par l'attitude des gens qui m'avaient accueillie lors de ma visite à un refuge dernièrement... Mais si ce genre de choses c'est déjà produit par le passé, c'est sûr que les employés/bénévoles sont réticents à exposer les pb... 
Quel gâchis que tout cela...

----------


## martine76

J'approuve totalement le point de vue de Sarah et de Killy.
J'ai un exemple bien précis en tête. Les donneurs de leçons ont déversé leur venin et qui en fait les frais ? les animaux bien sûr. Ca fait mal, très mal. Et ils sont satisfaits : ils ont fait leur BA! et tous les jours, des animaux meurent à causent d'eux! Mais ce sont des "grands" de la PA!pffffffff!

----------


## annie68

> J'approuve totalement le point de vue de Sarah et de Killy.
> J'ai un exemple bien précis en tête. Les donneurs de leçons ont déversé leur venin et qui en fait les frais ? les animaux bien sûr. Ca fait mal, très mal. Et ils sont satisfaits : ils ont fait leur BA! et tous les jours, des animaux meurent à causent d'eux! Mais ce sont des "grands" de la PA!pffffffff!


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:  une pétition de "grandes" de la PA, qui laisse des larmes dans le coeur en se disant que grâce à ces "gentilles personnes" ils continuent de mourir , sans espoir d'aide de notre part maintenant    ::   ::

----------


## julles

> Envoyé par julles
> 
> Et oui......!
> Et moi aussi qui pensait que le monde de la PA etait doux, honnete,...Je suis aussi tombée de haut!!! *(1er post rudy et mya quia fini a la corbeille!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)*Ya de quoi etre degoutée de devenir FA 
> 
> 
> quel rapport avec le sujet de ce topic ?  :ben:


le rapport est que si certain "petit" ne se bouge pas le C...qui le fera??????????
Les donneurs de lecons ne sont pas toujours ce que l'on croient ! ! !

----------


## Anaïs

ouais bon, je comprends toujours pas le rapport avec le sujet de ce topic, mais soit.

----------


## Anaïs

> Envoyé par martine76
> 
> J'approuve totalement le point de vue de Sarah et de Killy.
> J'ai un exemple bien précis en tête. Les donneurs de leçons ont déversé leur venin et qui en fait les frais ? les animaux bien sûr. Ca fait mal, très mal. Et ils sont satisfaits : ils ont fait leur BA! et tous les jours, des animaux meurent à causent d'eux! Mais ce sont des "grands" de la PA!pffffffff!
> 
> 
>  lusun:  une pétition de "grandes" de la PA, qui laisse des larmes dans le coeur en se disant que grâce à ces "gentilles personnes" ils continuent de mourir , sans espoir d'aide de notre part maintenant


mais non voyons, on voit plus d'annonces de LL, c'est que y'a plus d'euthanasies ... victoire   ::  

 ::

----------


## martine76

et pourtant................  :demon:  nous devons faire du mauvais esprits........  :beurk:

----------

pfff depuis que je suis sur ce forum j'en ai croisé des personnes antipathiques alors pour moi je mets tt le monde ds le même panier , ceux qui font de la PA et les autres !Et je suis ok avec julles , même si c pas pour ca que je renoncerais à sauver les animaux que je peux car sérieusement les reflexions je m'en tape comme de l'an 40 !

----------


## Anaïs

non mais vous êtes gentils mais c'est pas un topic pour faire un coup de gueule général sur la PA ou quoi, y'a un sujet bien précis là, merci de pas dériver de celui-ci  :ben:

----------


## annie68

> Envoyé par annie68
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par martine76
> 
> ...


bien sûr Killy, on peut toujours rêver !!     ::

----------


## SarahC

Que certaines de ces grandes de la PA ne croisent JAMAIS mon chemin, car elles vont gouter à mon très fort instinct de protection envers les plus faibles...

----------


## lillylou_01

> Que certaines de ces grandes de la PA ne croisent JAMAIS mon chemin, car elles vont gouter à mon très fort instinct de protection envers les plus faibles...


*     IDEM QUE TOI SARAHC ET COMMENT    * 


Et, je tombe de l'armoire de découvrir ça, de lire tout ce que je viens de lire suite à l'avoir vécue pour le 1ère fois , plutôt de moi aussi de me prendre en pleine gueule (degré moindre que d'autres ) leurs AMOURS DES ANIMAUX

*caro, tu l'as bien exprimé* 






> Ce post sadresse aux grandes personnes de la PA (enfin cest ce quelles croient    ) qui, par leur connerie, leur manque dégo, leur soi disant "grande gueule", enfin bref, leur pitoyable besoin de reconnaissance, condamnent des milliers danimaux à la mort !
> ans lindifférence totale, sans que rien ne puisse être tenté pour les sauver.
> 
> 
> maintenant, je ne veux voir aucun nom de ces refuges sur ce post, nous les connaissons, et ce post n'est pas là pour les condamner, mais pour condamner les abrutis qui sont sur un forum de PA mais préfère l'ouvrir pour dire ce qu'elle pense plutot que de sauver des vies...
> 
>  suite 1ere page du post it


*La aussi c'est dit* 





> Moi je focalise sur l'animal, quel qu'il soit, c'est mon seul critère, et surtout, le seul et unique critère pour moi c'est "qui mourra en premier", sans différence de "race", âge, lieu où il se trouve.
> Quand on bosse avec une fourrière où un refuge qui eutha, on passe souvent, pr les cons, pour un collabo, et ça, ça me débecte. 
>  ........ Des fois on copine avec; des fois non, mais du moment qu'on a un intérêt commun, on peut, avec un minimum de retenue, y arriver, et organiser des choses ensemble, et là, c'est génial. 
> Mais pas assez courant... Et pendant ce temps, le fiel coule à flots...


*et aussi* 








> on vient de retirer une cinquantaine d'annonce d'un refuge qui avait récemment euthanasié quelques chiens, et bien interdiction de diffusion sur RESCUE et en plus c'est génial le refuge risque de fermer dans 2 mois.
> 
> je suppose que les chiens peuvent dire merci aux fouilles merde  :applause2: 
> 
> c'est sûr qu'ils vont être bien plus aidés maintenant  k: 
> mais bon, l'important c'est que ceux qui avaient envie de râler pour trois euthanasie l'ai fait, n'est-ce pas  k:



*scandaleux de lire ça, ça ne devrait pas exister ici sur ce forum* 






> à quoi servira RESCUE quand plus aucun appel d'urgence ne pourra être diffusé ... il deviendra un site d'adoption simple comme il en existe déjà et sur lesquels les refuges préfèrent se tourner parce que ça ne parle pas d'euthanasie et cela leur évite les emmerdes ...
> 
> si c'est ça la protection animale ...
> 
> *ces personnes sont en train de détruire ce pourquoi RESCUE a été créé, c'est peut-être leur but, ceci dit.*
> mais on voit que c'est pas l'amour des animaux qui prime.



*D'après moi outre tout ce qui vient d'être écrit  je pense que l'autre but c'est bien clairement celui là. c'est évident _* 

*    on gagne car nous sauvons malgré toutes les embuches des vies (1, 2,....) par si par là, et nous continons toujours d'en sauver sans répis - même si ça fait mal nous on continuera quel que sera le moyen, aujourd'hui rescue demain on ne sais  pas.*

----------


## lillylou_01

> * on gagne car nous sauvons malgré toutes les embuches des vies (1, 2,....) par si par là, et nous continuirons toujours d'en sauver sans répis - même si ça fait mal  a certains/es dont le but est opposé à ce forum  nous ont continuera quel que sera le moyen, aujourd'hui rescue demain on ne sais  pas.*



 :bave:

----------


## Anaïs

je remonte un coup.

j'ai cru comprendre que y'en a encore par camion bennes qui ont pas décidé d'arrêter leurs conneries.

----------


## Jade01

*Ménage effectué - merci de ne pas tenir de propos diffamatoires*




> *- Les propos diffamatoires, sexuels, religieux, racistes et haineux sont strictement interdits et seront sanctionnés.*
> 
> *-
> Tout message comportant des accusations non fondées et non vérifiées,
> et pouvant porter atteinte aux personnes, sera directement modifié ou
> supprimé selon les cas. Merci de surveiller vos propos sur ce point.
> Il
> vous sera également demandé de ne pas critiquer négativement et
> publiquement les associations. Si vous avez un problème avec une
> ...

----------


## celine.624

> je remonte un coup.
> 
> j'ai cru comprendre que y'en a encore par camion bennes qui ont pas décidé d'arrêter leurs conneries.


Malheureusement je pense qu on ne les arrêtera pas... Tant que certain(e)s ne penseront qu à leur égo en faisant de la PA bah y aura de la merde de faite ! J ai déjà vu des "grandes dames" crachaient sur les refuges / fourrière qui eutha mais laisser les animaux qu elles ont elles même sortis de refuge, se faire eutha dans un autre... Ou se désintéresser totalement de ce qui pourra leur arriver ! 
Bravo mesdames !

----------


## rombi

Je viens de lire cette rubrique et je reste pantoise! Du fait de ces "bien-pensantes" ce forum peut etre dénaturé, vidé de sa substance, or il suffit de lire la rubrique"Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire" pour constater son UTILITE!

----------


## kizoprt

de la nécessité de faire remonter ce post une fois par semaine...rien à ajouter à ce que dit brillamment Sarah, sauf que les menaces privées finiront également et légalement par se payer un jour..

----------


## lauren

flokelo c'est cool que t'ai réussi à garder ton calme   et à expliquer les choses. La prochaine fois peut-être qu'il réfléchira un peu plu avant de faire de grosses conneries.

----------


## chatssanstoitsdewana

> Autre chose aussi, je vois de plus de plus de personnes içi sur rescue qui évite l'avortement ou l'euthanasie d'une portée à la naissance, quand je vois la phrase ( ils n'ont rien demander ), oui ils n'ont rien demander, mais avec tous les chiens et chats déjà présent, adultes, qui eux ont conscience de ce qu'il se passe, ils sentent qu'ils vont
> 			
> 		
> 
>  :?  enfin une qui comprends mon raisonnement 
> le fric facile !!!! quand tu nous tient !!!


entièrement de votre avis ..
mais on vous répond, ils sont là donc vivants
et qd on stérilise une chatte pleine on vous réponds qu'on est des monstres...
bref !

----------


## Shat

Toutes les fourrières et tous les refuges ne se ressemblent pas.
Il y a beaucoup d'idées préconçues et de toutes façons il ne sert
effectivement à rien d'engueuler les gens qui travaillent dans
les fourrières et les refuges: ils nourrissent et  mettent les animaux à l'abri
pendant une semaine (alors que pour de nombreux
chiens perdus et quelques chats les premiers jours de  fugue sont synonymes
de danger de mort -en particulier du fait d'accidents de la route-
s'ils ne sont pas dans un périmètre clos. ) 

Les fourrières, quelles qu'elles soient ne sont aucunement 
responsables de la co***rie des abandonneurs, ou tout
simplement de l'irresponsabilité de ceux et celles  qui oublient 
de faire identifier leurs animaux,
de ceux et celles pour qui faire stériliser son animal est une option
facultative, de ceux et celles qui, par tonnes, mettent des annonces pour
faire féconder leurs animaux. 

Une manière  plus efficace de se défouler est (ou serait,
pour qui n'y a pas encore songé) de parcourir les petites
annonces des sites commerciaux  et de prendre le problème
en amont en s'attaquant  à tous ceux et celles,
inombrables crétin(e)s, qui proposent de la part de leurs  
chiens et chats des saillies , la plupart du temps moyennant 
finances....ou de demander aux sites en question de supprimer
de telles annonces. 
On peut également prendre le temps d'y  dialoguer avec les
personnes qui donnent leurs animaux ...leur expliquer qu'un
animal n'est pas une marchandise, qu'il court de grands dangers, 
surtout s'il n'est pas identifé , voir avec la personne si elle
n'a pas d'autre solution, s'en prendre verbalement  à elle si elle
s'entête à ne pas  faire identifier   l'animal qu'elle donne.

En bref c'est en luttant contre le concept de l'animal-objet
que l'on peut agir et c'est au niveau des particuliers 
et des sites commerciaux que cela peut etre sauver des
vies et désencombrer  à terme fourrières et refuges.

----------


## mely3969

> je remonte un coup.
> 
> j'ai cru comprendre que y'en a encore par camion bennes qui ont pas décidé d'arrêter leurs conneries.

----------


## leea

Punaise y a des gens qui apellent les refuges et les fourriéres pour les insulter???!!! Franchement j'en reste sur le  C... !! mais ça sert à quoi sans déconner? Non mais j'en reviens pas!! Et puis elle est où la gloire personnelle? Engueuler un pauvre gus? C'est ça atteindre la gloire supreme? Comme dans beaucoup de domaines, c'est toujours les gens un peu dans l'ombre qui sont le plus utiles. Mais y a toujours des gueulards partout qui la raméne et font plus de mal, tellement ils sont enervants. Des fois faut savoir la fermer, meme si à l'interieur ça bouillonne, le coup du léche-cul c'est ce qui fonctionne le mieux en general.....
Comme dit Shat, il faut prendre le probléme à la base (la meilleure solution pour régler les problémes) . Ce sont les gens qui abandonnent les véritables coupables, ceux qui agissent lâchement comme des faux jetons, ceux qu'on ne retrouve jamais, etc....
C'est ça, "lutter contre le concept de l'animal objet" ( comme le dit shat), il faut évoluer dans ce sens!! Faire changer les mentalités, rendre les propriétaires d'animaux plus responsables.

----------


## pussyclo

je remonte 
afin que le plus de personnes lisent ce post  ::

----------


## Blandine71

Je remonte ce post qui est, une fois encore, PLUS QUE D'ACTUALITE !!   :grrr:

----------


## Anaïs

c'est une cause perdue un peu ... quand on est bouchée, on est bouchée.

----------


## Anaïs

encore quelqu'un qui vient de me demander la suppression de son compte et qui ne tentera plus de sauver aucun chien via RESCUE parce que ce chien était pris en charge en clinique vétérinaire et des petits malins ont appelé pour insulter le vétérinaire concernant l'euthanasie ...

vraiment, vous êtes merveilleux.   ::

----------


## cactusss

> encore quelqu'un qui vient de me demander la suppression de son compte et qui ne tentera plus de sauver aucun chien via RESCUE parce que ce chien était pris en charge en clinique vétérinaire et des petits malins ont appelé pour insulter le vétérinaire concernant l'euthanasie ...
> 
> vraiment, vous êtes merveilleux.


Ce genre de membres sont vraiment des débiles profonds. Je sais pas si certains comprendront un jour que l'intérêt de l'animal est la seule chose importante.

----------


## Anaïs

après on s'étonne que ceux de la PA passent pour des guignols partout ... si c'est ce genre de mono-neuronal qui nous représentent en majorité ... faut plus trop chercher pourquoi.

----------


## cactusss

> après on s'étonne que ceux de la PA passent pour des guignols partout ... si c'est ce genre de mono-neuronal qui nous représentent en majorité ... faut plus trop chercher pourquoi.


J'espère pas que ce soit la majorité. Mais bon, si on enlève : 
Le pourcentage de névrosés du bulbe qui lancent ce genre d'appel compulsifs et font foirer l'adoption.[/*:m:112cakl3]Le pourcentage de personnes qui font les sauvetages pour eux plus qu'autre chose et se crèpent le chignon entre adoptants etc...[/*:m:112cakl3]Ceux qui semblent nickels et qui finalement font des atrocités ( cf Fleur Sombre ! )[/*:m:112cakl3]...[/*:m:112cakl3]

----------

Je me permet d'écrire également qu'il n'y a pas que les coups de téléphone donnés aux refuges qui font mal, mais aussi les personnes qui agissent dans l'ombre et qui   des propos ou phrases balancés ou récupérés on ne sait où  sans vérifier les infos ! 
Des propos égalements qu'on fait à x personnes par mp pour dire n'importe quoi et qui fait aussi mal, ralentissent les adoptions ou les demandes d'aide !! 

Ils ne se contentent que d'une seule vérité LA LEUR !!  

C'est bien facile et quand on demande à ces "gentilles personnes" de venir s'expliquer et bien non on préfère faire l'autruche !! 

Je leur dit un GRAND    pour leur superbe et magnifique courage !!!!

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

entiérement d'accord avec toi titoune quand on leur envoie un mp avec notre numéro de tél  afin d'avoir une explication de vive voix  alors là  plus personne !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## fays

pour ma part je sais pas si le sujet et approprié a ma phrase mais je le dit comme même.

Maintenant on ce fait même jugé quand on sauve un chat alors que l'on n'as déja un appel au dons certain nous dirait même de laissé le chat mourir... 

Même si hélas nous n'avons pas réussi a le sauvé ainsi que sa copine nous sommes fier d'avoir fait le maximun.

Beaucoup de gens critiquent sur rescue et notament les associations et refuge!

mais que font-il ici ci c'est pour faire cela??

rescue et un super forum et même une fois je me suis inscrite sur un forum ou mon avis n'as pas plus on m'as dit cela " banni: va voir rescue mdr...


mais ou on va maintenant si il y a des gens qui vous jugent car ils n'ont pas le même avis.

Moi certe jai jugé un refuge mais cela et par expérience et les modos et killy je pense sont au courant.

il y aurais t-il des solutions pour calmé tout cela???

----------

Des solutions oui, il y en a !

D'abord que ces personnes comprennent que leur mentalité de "particulier" ne peut pas s'appliquer aux personnes qui s'occupent à *plein temps* et *bénévolement* des loulous se trouvant dans les refuges et associations. 
C'est certain qu'avec cette façon de voir, on trouve les choses "bizarres" !  


Il faudrait que ces individus travaillent sur ce point !!!

----------

Juste d'accord avec vous... J'avais pas vu ce post a sa creation, mais je suis bien contente qu'il existe. Maintenant peut etre est-il dans la mauvaise rubrique vu que ces "Grandes" ne se préoccupe pas des animaux qui justement n'ont pas eu de chance à cause d'elles...  
Bref... Encore des personnes qui n'ont pas compris que le silence est d'or

----------

moi j'ai toujours dit que les fouteurs de merde sont ceux qui ne vont jamais sur le terrain.

----------

Euh jvais jamais sur le terrain, mais jfous pas ma merde pour autant...
Nan je pense très sincèrement que ces personnes n'ont pas de logique tout simplement... Ou alors ont beaucoup de problèmes dans leur vie ou dans leur jeunesse et ont un besoin inexplicable de se défouler la ou elles le peuvent et la PA étant une porte ouverte au grand n'importe quoi alors autant aller droit dedans ...

----------

Bah si dans un sens on peut dire que tu es en partie sur le terrain puisque tu aides pas mal aux sauvetages.

Moi je parle des personnes qui passent leurs journées derrière leur ordi à épier les moindres faits et gestes et a critiques, et ces personnes ce ne sont pas elles qui se bougeraient pour sauver un animal

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Bonjour les clichés

----------


## valyelea

voila un texte que j'ais trouvé trés interessant et que je partage entierement etant souvent en desaccord avec certains qui se disent de la PACe texte n'est pas de moi COUP DE GUEULE

A toutes ces "asso de PA" qui prennent des chiens en veux-tu en voilà, et qui n'ont pas les finances pour faire les soins nécessaires et ensuite menace d'euthanasie les chiens : MERDE, allez vous faire voir !

On connait le prix des vaccins, stérilisation/castration, puçage, etc, déclassement quand chien catégorisé.
Donc pour un chien en bonne santé, ses frais sont prévisibles d'avance sauf gros pb de santé.
Collecter d'abord les fonds, et quand vous les avez vous sortez le chien et non l'inverse, au détriment de la santé du chien.
Au moins le chien est vacciné, castré, déclassé, placé.

Idem pour les familles d'accueil : on les cherche, on les trouve, on les visite pour voir si tout est ok
et ensuite quand on a un chien, on sait où le mettre
Et j'ai quelques exemples sur le coude....

Quel manque d'organisation, c'est dingue !

Et on recommence les mêmes erreurs...
Et on recommence....

De toutes façons des chiens à sortir de fourrière ou autre, il y en aura malheureusement toujours.

Quand aux familles d'accueil qui prennent un chien et qui ne sont pas capables de payer les croquettes et font le chantage à l'euthanasie contre des thunes ! MERDE AUSSI, allez vous faire voir !!


Perso quand j'ai un chien en FA, la bouffe, je l'assure moi .
Les frais de véto : mon refuge ou moi, on emmène le chien se faire soigner, on nattend pas d'avoir l'argent.
On affiche la facture, on est transparent, sans magouille.
Le chien est soigné quoi qu'il en soit.
Quand vous navez pas un euro devant vous pour le chien, et qu'il souffre ou se trouve en danger pour différentes raisons, attendre du fric, c'est nul.
Il faut revoir vos procédures.
Et ne vous refugiez pas derrière votre pseudo bon cur, car ce que vous faites est pire que tout pour le chien.
Une euthanasie vaut mieux que de la souffrance.

Jespère que cela vous fera réfléchir dans le bon sens, pour le bien des chiens !

----------


## valili

je suis perplexe a la lecture de ce texte. Je ne vois pas trop ce que l'auteur dénonce, à part une imperfection du systeme de protection animale. Les finances pas toujours assurées dans les associations, l'organisation loin d'être le top, dans l'urgence. 
Ce que je constate, c'est qu'il y a bcp de personnes qui compatissent, face à des situations d'urgence, et trés peu qui passent à l'acte, c'est a dire prennent l'initiative de dire "je le prend ce cas desespéré jusqu'a trouver une solution". 
faut il reculer et laisser tomber le sauvetage , car rien n'est préparé, tout est a l'avenant ? 
souvent, on prie pour qu'il s'en sorte, que qqn ose, et quand ce qqn ose, on souffle, on est content, et pour nous l'histoire s'arrete là, alors qu'elle commence au contraire. mais la personne ou l'association se retrouve avec un animal de plus, dans les difficultés financieres, dans la surpopulation, et l'interet focalisé sur l'animal , le sauvetage retombe. tout le monde s'interesse a un autre sauvetage. en attendant, il faut s'occuper de l'animal, le nourrir, le soigner, le placer .. parfois, ca marche, malgré l'organisation bancale, les ennuis financiers, parfois, ca valait le coup .. quelles sont les statistiques a ce sujet ? 
cordialement

----------


## valili

Quant à la Grande de la PA (cele de Paris), épinglée encore une fois par la Cour des Comptes.. elle a les moyens financiers (conséquents) , elle a l'organisation. C'est aussi une grosse machine à envoyer les chiens à la SACPA selon un systeme discriminatoire tenu jalousement secret. 
Mon témoignage : 
Un jeune chien d'à peine 8 mois, errant sur la voix ferrée a ete embarquée par les services de la fourriere et mis a la SACPA. Etant témoins de la scene, mon amie et moi avons appelé la sacpa pour en savoir plus.
Non identifié, et non repris par la SPA motif : chien dangereux (dixit la SPA). Programmation de l'euthanasie prévue aprés le délai imparti. Mon amie et moi nous nous sommes proposées de le sortir. par adoption :  refusé par la SPA (et non la SACPA) . pareil : motif chien dangereux. pas raisonnable de l'adopter. 
il a fallu faire des pieds et des mains, je vous passe les détails. 
on a fini par le sortir. il est trés heureux dans sa nvelle famille, pas agressif, pour un rond. 
critere d'euthanasie ? agressivité, ou  ?? .. je ne sais pas.. personne ne sait..

----------

Je dirai de mon coté que des personnes ingrates qui font soit disant faire de la PA n'arrêtent pas de me mettre des batons dans les roues depuis plusieurs mois !
Je commence en avoir plus qu'assez je vous le dit !! 

Mais si çà les empêche de s'ennuyer durant la journée faite donc ! 
Mais concentrer vous plutôt à aider les animaux qui eux sont une grande détresse ! 
Ou aider plus les assos dans leurs tâches quotidiennes au lieu de   des anneries et de faire perdre du temps aux forces de l'ordre qui ont autres choses !

----------

ma dernière phrase n'est pas complète ! 

Je disais que les forces de l'ordre ont autres choses à faire !

----------


## Shat

Oui, je viens de voir que les posts de Titoune 
concernant  les chats à l'adoption étaient cloturés aujourd'hui.

Qui peut bien harceler ainsi Titoune?

Tu es certaine que c'est quelqu'un de Rescue, Titoune?

ça pourrait etre des voisins...Dans chaque quartier  il y a 
malheureusement régulièrement au moins une personne
qui n'aime pas les chats...

Tu sais que si tu connais l'identitié de la personne qui t'embête
tu peux lui coller à son tour un procès pour plainte abusive....

Et si c'est qq de rescue quel(le) malade! au lieu d'envoyer les
services publics chez Titoune au risque de faire confisquer et euthanasier
les chats...si la personne n'est pas contente du traitement
que les minous reçoivent chez Titoune pourquoi ne les a-t-elle
pas pris en FA?

 ::

----------

Tout à fait certaine que çà ne vient pas des voisins, mais des membres ici qui eux aussi font de la PA mais garde leur mentalité de "particulier" ! 

J'ai même prit en charge des loulous en détresse quand ils me l'ont demandés ! (c'est un comble !!) !!! 

On m'a dit "tinquiètes titoune ! On s'occupe de tout !!"
J'ai pris contact avec telle ou telle personne, on va faire ceci, on va faire celà !" 

*CE N'ETAIT QUE DU VENT PUREMENT ET SIMPLEMENT* !  


Eh bien, je peux vous dire qu'à l'heure actuelle j'attends encore ces soit disant promesses !!!!  


Mais pas d'inquiétude, l'asso tourne très bien sans ces personnes ! (bien que nous avons prit énormément de retard dans NOS projets à cause d'eux) !!

Il faut également que ces personnes comprennent que nous avons des échecs thérapeutiques comme tout autre assos ou refuges (FIV+ déclarés ou cancer des intestins par exemple). 
Quand ils partent, nous sommes présent avec le loulou à chaque fois même si c'est un moment très difficile à vivre !

----------


## fannette

moi je pense que certaines s'y croient

elles pensent etre "présidente" d'une asso donc "grande présidente" et du coup ça mélange tout!!!!et ça oublie de réfléchir...quand ça sait réfléchir 
j"en ai fait les frais en tant que FA

récupération à tout prix du chien parce qu"elles en ont fait un probleme personnel en oubliant le chien!!!!!

pauvre toutou qui finira en boxe vu son age et son look

----------

*Shat a écrit :*
[justify:w22mz6e4]


> Oui, je viens de voir que les posts de Titoune 
> concernant  les chats à l&#39;adoption étaient cloturés aujourd&#39;hui.
> 
> Qui peut bien harceler ainsi Titoune?
> 
> Tu es certaine que c&#39;est quelqu&#39;un de Rescue, Titoune?
> 
> ça pourrait etre des voisins...Dans chaque quartier  il y a 
> malheureusement régulièrement au moins une personne
> ...


Shat, Titoune59 est bien humble pour mettre en avant tout ce qui est fait par l&#39;association Minouch&#39;Kat... Je peux en attester puisque plusieurs matous ont été adoptés par moi et qui - grâce au sérieux des soins prodigués avant leur adoption - vivent sous mon toit alors qu&#39;ils auraient été condamnés à être euthanasiés sans un suivi vétérinaire exceptionnel que se donne l&#39;association Minouch&#39;Kat. Sans parler du bouledogue français qui a fait l&#39;objet d&#39;un S.O.S. sur ce forum car programmé pour être euthanasié par ses "maîtres" et qui vit également sous mon toit, grâce à la réactivité de Titoune59 pour venir à son secours 
Pour ce qui est du comportement particulièrement honteux de personnes qui harcèlent cette association par des insinuations diffamatoires et dilatoires tant sur ce forum que par diffusion via mails ou sous MP, l&#39;intervention des gendarmes hier chez Titoune59 a permis de savoir l&#39;identité précise de la source. Bien évidemment, une plainte auprès du Procureur de la République sera déposée par Titoune59 dès lundi. Cela occupera les cervelles des personnes en cause. Il faut absolument que cette situation cesse au plus vite et que ces personnes prennent conscience de la gravité de leurs agissements.
Il est tout de même dramatique que le moindre S.O.S. de Titoune59 sur ce forum fasse l&#39;objet de "pollutions" : qu&#39;il s&#39;agisse des topics d&#39;appels aux dons ou de placements de loulous  C&#39;est la raison pour laquelle décision a été prise ce matin par Titoune59 de demander la suppression des topics d&#39;adoptions ou de demandes de F.A. sur le forum (l&#39;association a un excellent forum pour cela, où ces individus malveillants sont indésirables et même si elles se connectent en "invitée", y ont un accès restreint  ). Par contre, il est vital pour une petite association comme Minouch&#39;Kat de maintenir sur ce forum les   aux dons.
OUI, la protection animale est un milieu où se côtoient des personnes représentatives du panel de l&#39;humanité, avec ses brebis galeuses et ses anges...
Rescue - pour qui je porte une grande estime comme précieux outil dans la protection animale - est bien le symbole de cette représentativité.[/justify:w22mz6e4]

----------


## Anaïs

> moi j'ai toujours dit que les fouteurs de merde sont ceux qui ne vont jamais sur le terrain.


oh que non.
ceux qui vont sur le terrains sont souvent tout aussi ravagés hein.
ça ça a vraiment rien à voir.

non c'est juste des question de personnes, y'a des gens qui font de la PA je sais pas trop pourquoi, mais ça relève plus du désordre psychologique qu'autre chose.

----------

Moi en tout cas y'a un truc que je comrendrais JAMAIs dans la Pa, ce sont les soit disant protecteurs qui placet sans stérilisation, comme si ca n'avait que peu d'importante, ceux qui placent a tout prix sans se soucier du bien être de l'animal.

Les adoptants trouvent que adopter via mon asso est trop compliquer (visite de pré adoption etc) eh bah tanpis, je préfère prévenir que guérir, les loulous sont ce qu'il y a de plus important à mes yeux.

----------


## Shat

Post ci-dessus  un peu hors sujet ici et qui mériterait
 par contre un topic à lui seul
(comment éviter la surpoplation animale ou qq chose comme ça)

En ce qui concerne le topic actuel, "ces grandes de la Pa" est mis entre
guillemets. Il est évident que les personnes qui vont téléphoner à un
véto  pour l'insulter, ou menacer des employés de fourrière ou faire
venir la police chez une protectrice des animaux
qui assure vaccins et soins à ses protégés ne font
certainement pas majoritairement, officiellement,
partie de la protection animale meme s'il y en a.

Je ne pense pas que la majorité des bénévoles ou des animaliers
de refuges  agiraient ainsi.

Il n'empeche que de tels comportements précipitent,
effectivement, la mort des animaux. (Et idem pour
les non stérilisations et les petites annonces de saillie,
bien sûr)

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> moi je pense que certaines s'y croient
> 
> elles pensent etre "présidente" d'une asso donc "grande présidente" et du coup ça mélange tout!!!!et ça oublie de réfléchir...quand ça sait réfléchir 
> j"en ai fait les frais en tant que FA
> 
> récupération à tout prix du chien parce qu"elles en ont fait un probleme personnel en oubliant le chien!!!!!
> 
> pauvre toutou qui finira en boxe vu son age et son look


Ce toutou est sur Rescue???
Il faut l'aider

----------


## valyelea

dans la PA ils y en a aussi qui aiment faire du fric, frais d'adoption abusif, soi disant frais de véto surtaxé, sans compté lorsqu'on vous demande le remboursement d'une stérilisation qui en faite n'a jamais été pratiqué, je trouve qu'ils y a beaucoup de vereux dans la PA ,maiiiis heureusement qu'ils y a aussi des gens formidables qui ne pensent qu'au bien être de l'animal

----------


## breton67

quelle tristesse de lire cela pour ma part je ne comprends^pas non plus ces personnes qui se permettent de telephonner a des refuges quand on leur demande de ne pas le faire 
j aurais du mal a dormir par apres avec cela sur la conscience 
par bonheur en suivant les posts il y a tous les autres qui sans se lasser sauvent encore et encore des grandes et des petites qui se dévouent inlassablement

----------

Bah en fait, a part passer leurs nerfs ca leur sert à rien, donc je vais mettre des sous de coté pour leur offrir des cours de box ou de karaté ou de tennis pour se défouler

----------

> Bah en fait, a part passer leurs nerfs ca leur sert à rien, donc je vais mettre des sous de coté pour leur offrir des cours de box ou de karaté ou de tennis pour se défouler


Des cours de catch serait peut être plus approprié !!

----------


## schlum

> Envoyé par morgane95
> 
> Bah en fait, a part passer leurs nerfs ca leur sert à rien, donc je vais mettre des sous de coté pour leur offrir des cours de box ou de karaté ou de tennis pour se défouler
> 
> 
> Des cours de catch serait peut être plus approprié !!


Le catch c'est du cinéma, c'est pas défoulant   ::

----------

Une villa au Pole Nord pour les refroidir peut être ?  

Ou mieux une looooooooongue cure de sommeil, pendant ce temps là ils ne nous empêcheront pas de venir en aide à des loulous qui eux sont *vraiment* danger (pas "peut être" ou "potentiellement" hein !!!!     ).

----------


## casanina

Un stage dans certaines fourrières....  Et quand elles se retrouveront à la place des employés on verra bien comment elles se débrouilleront et où elles mettront les 100 chiens qui arrivent par semaine dans seulement 15 boxes pour éviter qu'en plus ils s'entretuent, et on verra aussi ce qu'elles répondront du coup aux gens qui téléphonent au milieu de tout ça juste pour râler, mais sans proposer quelque chose de concret pour les toutous en question....

----------

> Envoyé par titoune59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par morgane95
> 
> ...





Pour eux non, mais pour nous oui !

----------


## fays

maintenant dans la pa il y a aussi les personnes qui vous foutent des batons dans les roues pendant que vous éssayez de sauvé des chats.. qui pour eux ne craigne rien.

pourquoi on ne pourrais pas changé les réglés sur rescue pour ces personnes la??

car j'avoue j'ai voulu plusieurs fois quitté rescue a cause de jugement et d'insultesur moi ou mon association.

Alors pourquoi certaine personne "s'amuse" a méttre plus bas que terre certaine association ???

----------

Baj c'est vrai que les chats des rues ils craignen rien hein (maladies, accidents, famine... c'est rien ca    ::   ) puis aors les chats en fourrière ils craignent encore moins vu qu'ils sont au caud et ont a manger (euthanasie, c'est rien non plus    ::   ) donc non non, aucun soucis à se faire hein

----------


## cini

Bon bah je n'ai pas tout lu mais je pense avoir saisi l'esprit du coup de gueule. Moi j'ai un truc qui me prend la tête depuis quelques semaines et même si certains vont hurler à cause de ce que je vais écrire tant pis je pense que c'est important d'y réfléchir. Il y a quelques semaines j'ai remarqué un vieux lab de 12 ans aveugle dans un refuge. Il a été trouvé errant, il était identifié mais ses nom d'oiseau de maîtres n'ont pas voulu le reprendre. J'ai pensé à l'adopter et puis finalement je me suis donnée un peu de temps pour réfléchir parce que je me doutais qu'il n'en avait plus pour très longtemps ce pauvre petit père et perdre 3 chiens la même année je n'étais pas sûre de pouvoir assumer. Je l'ai quand même balladé un peu ce pauvre gros et il était tout content de sortir enfin de son box, je lui ai fait des papouilles qu'il semblait avoir apprécié. Je suis revenue ensuite 15 jours après en me disant que je ne pourrai pas résister 2 fois à sa bouille et que je repartirai sûrement avec lui...sauf qu'il n'était plus là. J'ai demandé à l'accueil ce qui s'était passé. La dame m'a expliqué qu'ils l'avaient retrouvé mort dans son boxe un matin et qu'elle en avait gros sur le coeur parce que la veille ils avaient remarqué qu'il ne tenait plus trop sur ses pattes et qu'ils avaient pensé à l'eutha pour qu'il finisse sa vie dignement mais qu'ils savaient que les bénévoles leur feraient encore un mauvais procès et donc qu'ils avaient renoncé. Je ne sais pas si cette dame m'a dit vrai mais honnêtement je ne vois pas pourquoi elle m'aurait raconté ça sinon et franchement elle avait l'air d'être vraiment dégoutée. Je n'avais jamais pensé que les commentaires des "grandes de la pa" pouvaient aussi avoir ce genre de conséquences...j'ai moi-même fait euthanasier mes chiens pour qu'ils finissent leur vie dignement et leur éviter une trop grande souffrance et je trouve inadmissible qu'un pauvre chien de 12 ans aveugle et presque sourd soit mort tout seul et à petit feu dans son boxe parce que certains mettent la pression à ceux qui semblent faire preuve d'un peu d'humanité au sein des refuges. Ceux sur qui il faudrait mettre la pression en l'occurence sont les propriétaires de ce chien de 12 ans sourd et aveugle qu'ils ont laissé crever seul dans le froid

----------

Même s'il y aurait pas mal à dénoncer sur les conditions de vie des animaux en refuge... très souvent par manque de moyens, d'espaces, etc.   il ne faut tout de même pas oublier que les personnes qui y travaillent sont des êtres humains avec un coeur et une cervelle !!!! Toutes les insultes qui arrîvent à leurs oreilles en provenance de donneurs et donneurs de leçons de personnes se prétendant de la protection animale doivent leur faire mal et freinent les initiatives qui pourraient être prises dans le bon sens pour les loulous.

Merci, Cini, pour ton témoignage qui révèle bien la difficulté du travail en refuge 

Je précise que je n'ai jamais travaillé en refuge mais que je côtoie en permanence ce côté-là de la protection animale pour recueillir les loulous en détresse, dans la mesure de mes possibilités sous mon toit, et ce par l'intermédiaire d'associations qui font un sacré boulot pour les sorties de fourrières et de refuges. Je pense ici notamment à l'association de Fays et à celle du Refuge de Filémon mais je suis désolée si je ne les cite pas tous (elles se reconnaîtront... et, comme elles font un travail gigantesque en toute humilité, elles  , elles n'ont pas besoin de se distinguer par des comportements insultants et/ou diffamatoires comment beaucoup d'autres (associations ou protecteurs indépendants)

Les fourrières et les refuges sont des maillons indispensables dans la protection animale. Ce n'est donc pas la peine de traîner dans la boue, si ce n'est dans la m*r*d*, les personnes qui y travaillent souvent avec des moyens précaires car animaux en surnombre. A cause de qui  .

----------


## fays

bien d'accord avec toi mais il y a aussi les refuges qui font cela pour l'argent et tu en connais un   ,moi j'en n'ais un deuxiéme sur ma liste....


si protecteurs et association ce rejoignent cela pourrais aidés beaucoup les animaux.

mais bon certain préfére critiqué, jugé a croire qu'ils n'ont que cela a faire...

----------

NBah pur ma part, je sais a quelles assos me fier (et tu en fais partie Fays) mais pour les autres assos je reste méfiante car quand on vois une asso par exemple, qui place des chats non vaccinés et non stérilisés sous pretexte qu'ils n'ont pas de subvention, ca laisse a désirer    ::

----------


## Geluck

avec Titoune et Hermine...
Cette histoire de gendarmes est d'ailleur tout bonnement incroyable !
Courage les filles (Geluck vous fait des léchouilles).

----------

Geluck, je tiens à préciser que je suis protectrice indépendante et que
je ne suis membre d'aucune association ni fondation. Et je tiens à
cette indépendance pour rester à l'écoute des associations, fondations
et autres formations de protection animale dignes d'intérêt à mes
yeux... et c'est le cas de l'association MINOUCH'KAT que Titoune59
représente sur le forum. En effet, cette association fait l'objet
depuis août 2009 d'une campagne diffamatoire par voie de mail, MP et
régulièrement sur ce forum notamment par des personnes particulièrement
[img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/Beurk01_.gif[/img] .Je ne peux que soutenir cette association, comme bon nombre de personnes qui ont déjà témoigné de leur soutien.
Ces agissements sont typiques de personnes frustrées et souvent
destabilisées dans leur vie personnelle et qui focalisent leur
attention sur un sujet. Je les plaindrais si cela n'irait pas à
l'encontre de l'éthique qui est la mienne dans la protection animale.
C'est pour cela que je monte fermement au créneau pour défendre des
causes justes comme celle actuellement du sérieux des activités de
l'association Minouch'kat et de l'honnêteté de ses dirigeantes.
Aller jusqu'à porter plainte en allégant l'existence de matous chétifs
et de dépouilles d'animaux chez Titoune59 - c'est ce que les deux
gendarmes la semaine dernière sont allés vérifier !!!!! - cela relève
très certainement de la psychiatrie.

*Ce sont certainement le même type d'individus qui doivent se permettre
de jeter l'opprobe sur les refuges qui sont dans leur "ligne de mire"* *, au détriment des animaux en détresse*  c'est cela le versant dégoulinant et détestable du milieu de la protection animale...

----------


## valyelea

y a une chouette ambiance dans la PA

----------


## fays

> y a une chouette ambiance dans la PA


Je suis bien d'accord

----------


## agnes richl

> Comment pouvez vous dire que les refuges ne sont pas responsables des euthanasies!
> Si les refuges ont toutes responsabilitées dans les actes d'eutha,personne n'oblige un refuge à etre fourriere pour des centaines de communes,on connait les statisques d'animaux de fourriéres recupéres par les proprio,mais pour faire gonfler la trésorerie on signe des contrats avec des communes!
> Et cela la DDSV n'est pas responsable personne ne force un refuge à prendre des communes supplémentaires chaque années=donc des morts en +
> 
> Il faut arréter de se voiler la face............;



bonjour, 

je comprends pas ton énervement là
si les refuges ne prenait pas les chines de fourrières il seraient euthanasié aussi.
Nous à montauban, on accueille les chiens de 37 communes en SPA, mais pour les mairies ça coute moins cher de rendre le chien à son proriétaire donc, mm eux préférent rendre le chien. et d'ailleurs l'affichage en mairie et la parution dans la presse sont obligatoire.
que les euthanasies soient faites en fourrière ou en refuge le chiffre n'est-il pas le mm ?
d'autant plus que si je sais comment sont pratiquées les euthanasies dans mon refuge, je tremble de savoir comment les bêtes sont "exécutées" dans certaines fourrières. principalement les chats !

alors être un refuge qui ne pratiquent pas l'euthanasie en fermant les yeux sur ce qui se passe à deux pas, c'est k mm un peu hypocrite.

mais j'avoue que je suis scotchée de savoir que des gens appellent les refuges et les agressent comme ça.

----------


## agnes richl

> Comment pouvez vous dire que les refuges ne sont pas responsables des euthanasies!
> Si les refuges ont toutes responsabilitées dans les actes d'eutha,personne n'oblige un refuge à etre fourriere pour des centaines de communes,on connait les statisques d'animaux de fourriéres recupéres par les proprio,mais pour faire gonfler la trésorerie on signe des contrats avec des communes!
> Et cela la DDSV n'est pas responsable personne ne force un refuge à prendre des communes supplémentaires chaque années=donc des morts en +
> 
> Il faut arréter de se voiler la face............;



bonjour, 

je comprends pas ton énervement là
si les refuges ne prenait pas les chines de fourrières il seraient euthanasié aussi.
Nous à montauban, on accueille les chiens de 37 communes en SPA, mais pour les mairies ça coute moins cher de rendre le chien à son proriétaire donc, mm eux préférent rendre le chien. et d'ailleurs l'affichage en mairie et la parution dans la presse sont obligatoire.
que les euthanasies soient faites en fourrière ou en refuge le chiffre n'est-il pas le mm ?
d'autant plus que si je sais comment sont pratiquées les euthanasies dans mon refuge, je tremble de savoir comment les bêtes sont "exécutées" dans certaines fourrières. principalement les chats !

alors être un refuge qui ne pratiquent pas l'euthanasie en fermant les yeux sur ce qui se passe à deux pas, c'est k mm un peu hypocrite.

mais j'avoue que je suis scotchée de savoir que des gens appellent les refuges et les agressent comme ça.

----------

Dans un tout autre contexte, hier j'ai appeller un élevage pour demander renseignement sur les lois et les procédures concernant les vices redhibitoires pour les maladies. Donc il m'a expliquer et conseiller, bref après on finit par parler assos et refuges.

Lorsqu'il a repris cet élevage, des dizaines de chiens étaient déjà là qui pourrissaient en cage, des chiens qui n'avait jamais reproduit donc que faisaient-ils là? la personne a donc fait appel a la SPa pour placer ces loulous qui n'avaient rien a faire là, qui devaient plutot etre en famille qu'au fond de ces cages. La SPA l'a incendier par rapport aux chiens et a leurs conditions de vie, je ne trouve pas ca normal, la personne a juste repris l'élevage, il aurait pu faire euthanasier tous les chiens (combien l'auraient fait!! ) mais non, il a préférer leur trouver une bonne famille avec l'aide de la SPA!

----------

Ce soir je pousse un hurlement de rage !! :

Je tenais à remercier les personnes qui sont responsables de médisances qui sont faites derrière mon dos vis à vis de mon asso et qui bloquent à cause de celà les dons ! 

Merci aussi à celle(s) qui m'a envoyé les gendarmes à la recherche de cadavres chez moi ! (il faut je dois l'avouer être culoté pour faire ce genre de chose !!!)

Et après on me taxe de paranoiaque ! Ben tiens t'en qu'à faire autant avoir tous les défauts !!!  

Et après ce sera quoi dites moi ?, quelless autre excuses allez vous trouver ????  


A cause de ces personnes, vous avez condamnés une de mes minouch' dont j'ai la charge !
Un grand    vous est dédié ce soir !! 


Il y a des travaux qui sont en train et que, seuleument 2 paires de bras à les faire ( travaux intérieur et extérieur !!!)
Vous ne ferez même pas le 10ème du travail, vous serez hs bien avant !  

Nous nous tenons le coup parce que nous n'avons pas le choix, c'est avant tout pour *nos loulous !* 

Réfléchissez à celà et surtout tachez de bien dormir la nuit !!!!

----------

Ne baisses pas les bras titoune.

Tu parles du petit Azure qui n'a pas de dons?

Tu sais, dans la Pa y'aura toujours de gens (le plus souvent eux mêmes de la PA) pour nous mettre des batons dans les roues, j'en ai encore eu l'exemple cette après midi, jme suis fait incendier par une nana d'une SPA, selon elle j'aurai du laisser des chiots etre donner a 3semaines plutot que de les récupérer a 2mois, c'esr vrai que ca aurait été tellement mieux pour eux, même pas sevrés d'etre donner aux premiers venus!

----------

Ce qui m'énerve, c'est que ce sont toujours les mêmes personnes qui répondent aux sos pendant qu'autres qui se dient bien pensantes ou avisées ne se bougent même pas le c*l !!  

J'en ai plus que marre de ces gens là !  



Morgane95 il s'agit bien d'Azure et elle est atteinte d'une maladie rare et certainement dûe à ce qu'elle a vécu avant et aussi à sa maladie (FIV+)...

----------

Ok, je suis désolée je ne peux pas t'aider si ce n'est te soutenir car nous même avons quelques difficultés   ::

----------

Le monde est ainsi fait : il y a des vermines humaines... même dans la protection animale puisque ce milieu est le reflet de notre société   :demon:  mais il y a aussi des personnes honorables : souvenez-vous de celles-là, les Titounes, lorsque vous êtes démoralisées  :amour4:

----------


## Shat

> caraibes a écrit: 
> Comment pouvez vous dire que les refuges ne sont pas responsables des euthanasies!
> Si les refuges ont toutes responsabilitées dans les actes d'eutha,personne n'oblige un refuge à etre fourriere pour des centaines de communes,on connait les statisques d'animaux de fourriéres recupéres par les proprio,mais pour faire gonfler la trésorerie on signe des contrats avec des communes!
> Et cela la DDSV n'est pas responsable personne ne force un refuge à prendre des communes supplémentaires chaque années=donc des morts en +
> 
> Il faut arréter de se voiler la face............;


Et dans les communes qui n'ont pas de contrat avec la fourrière,
tu crois qu'ils font comment? l'an dernier je me souviendrai toujours
de cette commune du 21 qui, n'ayant pas de contrat
avec la fourrière, n'ont pas contacté la fourrière (où des
maîtres avaient signalé la veille que leurs 2 chiens venaient de fuguer) 
et notre brave maire de commune a fait venir un vétérinaire 
d'astreinte et ils ont assassiné les chiens alors que l'un
d'eux au moins était identifié! Même pas une semaine de délais.
Ils ont été tué au bout de quelques heures grâce au  maire
de la commune!  
     Par ailleurs  ce n'est pas la faute des refuges et des fourrières 
si les gens sont négligents ou égoïstes, ne font pas tatouer leurs animaux  ou les abandonnent.  
     Il faut continuer à travailler tous ensemble: fourrières, refuges, associations, particuliers
pour sauver un maximum d'animaux mais aussi faire de la prévention en amont 
en répétant inlassablement que le tatouage est obligatoire et en traquant
certains types de petites annonces de type recherche d'insémination d'animaux...

----------


## arok

je trouve qu il y a des asso qui font tout pour ejecter d autres 
donc on critique mais celles qu on ne connait pas mais qui gene
je suis la plus ancienne asso de nordiques  j en ai sauvé des centaines 
mais chez moi c est pourri et il ne faut pas me donner de chiens  j en ai et des tres heureux  meme si on vit dans une vielle ferme
et que je ne suis pas un refuge donc je ne fais pas visiter c est ça qui derange quand on ne sait pas on parle et on imagine
malgré tout j ai l intention d en sauver encore

----------


## corinnebergeron

Ah çà les braves gens qui critiquent ceux qui ont beaucoup d'animaux et se limitent eux mêmes au minimum par souci de confort ... les petites garces qui se mettent une asso dans la poche en faisant du vent et chassent les FA efficaces qui voient clair dans leur jeu ... on pourrait beaucoup dire en effet ! y aura toujours des merdeux (le plus souvent hélas des merdeuses) pour tenter de décourager ceux qui font quelque chose de plus ... 

Une FA à moi dans le temps avait reçu une visite de fausse adoptante qui avait ouvert son congélo à la recherche de cadavre après l'annonce de la mort d'une portée de chatons trouvés en très mauvais état ... je ne suis pas près d'oublier ! les joies de la PA ... mais les vraies joies ce sont EUX, ceux qu'on sauve malgré tout et la connerie humaine ne nous vaccinera pas contre ce virus qui une fois attrappé ne nous lâche pas d'une vie entière !

----------

Corinnebergeron,    ::  
 :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:

----------


## duez

Qu'une chose à dire :  :beurk:

----------

+2 ici pour Corinnebergeron !

Que ce qui ne sont pas contente, fasse leur propre asso (la vrai !! hein !!) au lieu de faire en sorte d'en prendre la tête et de prendre les décisions à la place des membres du bureau ou du vto référent !!

Je ne crois pas être la seule asso à subir ce genre de chose....

Et croyez moi, je suis loin d'être parano, j'ai au contraire la tête bien fixé sur mes épaules !! (  )

----------


## corinnebergeron

Et çà use, on se prend la tête pendant des nuits entières, on se tracasse inutilement, on gaspille son énergie vitale ... mais çà aiguise l'instinct de survie et on finit par ne voir que le mauvais côté des gens ... ma grande constatation c'est qu'on utilise les bonnes volontés avant de jeter à la poubelle la personne quand elle a donné tout ce qu'elle avait, espace, temps, argent, et qu'elle demande en échange un minimum de droit de regard !

J'admire tout particulièrement ceux qui travaillent bénévolement (parce que c'est un travail) dans les refuges, avec au dessus d'eux de "vrais" dirigeants nantis d'un vrai pouvoir ... quoique s'investir dans une asso au bureau énigmatique, aux finances dissimulées, aux agissements "iceberg" dont on ne voit que ce qu'on veut bien montrer ... c'est pas triste  non plus !

Mais bon ... si on continue c'est qu'on aime çà ... et des instruments comme RESCUE justement, en mettant les choses noir sur blanc, aident à y voir plus clair, même si on reste prié(e)s de fermer nos gueules, on peut toujours ouvrir grand nos yeux ... et nos coeurs !

----------


## dollylucie

> je trouve qu il y a des asso qui font tout pour ejecter d autres 
> donc on critique mais celles qu on ne connait pas mais qui gene
> je suis la plus ancienne asso de nordiques  j en ai sauvé des centaines 
> mais chez moi c est pourri et il ne faut pas me donner de chiens  j en ai et des tres heureux  meme si on vit dans une vielle ferme
> et que je ne suis pas un refuge donc je ne fais pas visiter c est ça qui derange quand on ne sait pas on parle et on imagine
> malgré tout j ai l intention d en sauver encore


Pour ma part je connais pas ton assos, mais je suis aller dans plusieurs autres assos, ou la il y avait un gros voir enorme probleme.
Dans certaines assos, les chiens vivaient dans leur propres escrements, les animaux étaient pleins de tics de puces, c'etait vraiment dans des états. Dans d autres il y avait des bébés partout revendu d ailleur sur vivastreet a bon prix. Et tous ca dans la merde.
J ai été choqué en faisant des co voiturages, et déposer ces animaux dans ces tas de merde.
Etre dans le besoin est une chose, mais quand c est tout grado partout, non c est pas possible. Je pense en plus que ces personnes ne s en rendent pas compte. Ils aiment les animaux à leur facon, mais les aiment mal.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Cà le manque d'hygiène est parfois criant ...

----------


## milytackle

ce post est bien! j'espere que sa va permettre à certains qui ne font que critiquer ou foutre la me*de mais ne font pas grand chose de se remettre en question.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Ils aiment les animaux à leur facon, mais les aiment mal.

----------


## arok

sauver et aimer sont 2 choses differente
tout comme l appreciation de l hygiene ils y en a qui se croyent propres et qui sont tres crades et pas toujours ceux qu on pense

----------


## inti

Je decouvre ce topic.....

Je ne peux que dire qu'il y a 3 ans on plaçait facile une centaine de chiens par an.....beaucoup grace à Rescue !

Plus maintenant car on ne diffuse plus pour eux.Alors qu'ils ont toujours besoin de nous.

Ce n'est pas l'envie qui manque mais on n'a plus le droit de le faire.

Il y a pas mal de gens dans la PA qui n'ont rien compris à ce qu'on tente de faire ici.Tout juste sauver des animaux.

Ce n'est pas compliqué pourtant....  :hein2:

----------

Je découvre ce post et effectivement on pourrait en dire.
Je ne fait partie d'aucune asso et je ne m'en porte pas plus mal. 
Deux cas vécus grace à des personnes de la PA (heureusement tt le monde n'est pas comme ça)!!!

1/ *le choc en janvier* - la perte de notre chaton par un nénette qui se dit de la PA et qui a fait prendre de grands risques à notre famille.
pour celles qui se souviennent, moi c'est gravé à vie !!!
*un cane corso* soit disant ok chiens et chats et qui a bouffé notre chaton en 5 minutes de présence!!!!
nous devions le garder 1 nuit chez nous ne transit de deux parties de covoiturage avec des garanties que j'ai fait répetée à la personne : ok chien et ok chat !!

et un simple appel après le drame a suffit à savoir que ce chien a filé sans vaccins et allait être remis en fa avec chihuahua et chats alors qu'il avait déjà mangé un bouledogue et que son éleveuse pouvait attester qu'il n'était pas du tout ok chats.
de qui se moque-t-on ????

et bien, je dis que c'est de l'inconscience à la limite de l'homicide involontaire !!! Si une de nos filles avec eu le chaton dans les bras car ce chien était un tueur d'1 m de haut au garrot, imaginez!! et qu' on en me parle pas de race, le cane corso n'est pas un chien catégorisé et c'est à l'asso qui l'a en charge de faire le nécessaire correctement quant à son transit et à son placement! et de ne pas raconter n'importe quoi !!! 
il aurait pu aussi être dangereux dans les transports,il n'était absolument pas muselé (la nénette dans le train nous a d'ailleurs appelés à laide pr l'aider à l'arrivée!!!)j'ai encore son texto ! 

et après , basta, on supprime tout; les bouches se ferment et en plus, c'est nous qui payons la note des frais véto pr l'euthanasie de notre chaton !!
et y en a qui trouve encore à redire ??????
C'est le paroxisme de la folie extrémiste animalière très dangereuse pr la race humaine !!!!


*****************************

2/ *deux chiens que mon mari ramène d'Espagne* en même temps que notre Louise (mon avatar) et la nana de la PA qui devaient le sprendre en charge et les avaient donc réservés (une pr elle, l'autre pr une autre assos) , au dernier moment n'en veut plus et nous laisse avec les deux chiens sur le dos avec des pst espagnol et pareil, mon mari après 1200 bornes en un week-end doit reprendre comme moi le taff le lendemain et nos filles l' école.
Mais, c'est pas grave, madame ne bouge pas ses fesses et a encore le toupet de poster au jour d 'aujourd'hui.....

Alors à ces personnes; je leur dirais que les bonnes ames ne sont pas des cobayes de laboratoire , que les choses doivent être faîtes très sérieusement quand on s'occupe d'animaux.
J'ai vu qu'on parle d'hygiène et je rajouterai de la prise de risque et de contrainte pr ceux et celles qui s'engage.
Faire partie d'une asso tout le monde, le peut , en avoir les épaules c'est tout autre chose!!!

Bien entendu, tout le monde n'est pas comme ça, mais si je ne fait partie d'aucune assso (même si on me l'a déjà proposé) c'est justement pr pouvoir apporter entre autre cet aspect extérieur car c'est ce qui permet d'éviter les abus de ttes sortes.Trop d' immersion, fait perdre le bon sens de l'existence humaine.

----------


## MARTINE83



----------

Annabelle77, ce que tu décris est un des versants exécrables de la protection animale et je  pour tout ce que toi et ta famille ont enduré par l'inconséquence de certains bipèdes responsables associatifs dans la P.A.

Mais il y aussi - et il ne faut pas l'éluder - le côté lumineux de la protection animale . Je pense notamment à la S.P.A. de Marie-Galante-Guadeloupe et à celle de la Martinique pour les chats et chiens de rue en détresse inimaginable et qui sont remis sur pied de façon incroyable. Il n'y a qu'à clquer sur les topics de ce forum consacrés à ces sauvetages qui font H-o-n-n-e-u-r à la protection animale  . Bien évidement, il y a une foule d'exemples en métropole pour nous convaincre de continuer quand d'autres nous inclineraient à fuir ce milieu  .

----------


## Anaïs

ce topic n'est pas pour régler vos comptes entre associations ou cracher sur celles-ci, à la base il a été fait UNIQUEMENT pour dénoncer un problème d'appels téléphoniques et autres interventions d'on ne sait qui vers les refuges/organismes/particuliers qui menacent d'euthanasie les animaux et qui foutent en l'air les sauvetages ..

merci donc d'arrêter de dériver et de voir en ce topic un beau prétexte pour régler vos comptes qui n'ont aucun rapport avec le sujet.   ::

----------

en ce cas, il faudrait clarifier le titre ...
de plus, je pense que sur Rescue, il serait de bon aloi *de pouvoir parler de ces choses graves* car je ne viens pas parler d 'u ne prise de bec avec truc ou bidule mais d'une tuerie qui aurait pu marquer à vie mes filles et qui a marqué mon mari et moi même.et cette tuerie est liée directement à l'inconscience de personne de al PA (et je ne cite pas de nom) .Et ça revient bien au même : la perte d'un animal qui n'avait rien demandé à personne !!!

----------


## corinnebergeron

En effet aucun nom n'est cité. Qui se sent morveux se mouche ... parfois ... toujours ... çà fait du bien de pouvoir parler. Dans les assos comme dans les familles ou les entreprises il y a des gens de mauvaise foi qui créent des situations graves ...

----------


## martine76

J'approuve totalement Corinnebergeron. cela fait du bien de dire ce que l'on a sur le coeur.

----------



----------


## Anaïs

ce sujet n'est pas là pour ça, pas besoin de clarifier le titre, il suffit de lire le texte, il concerne un sujet bien précis.
merci donc de ne pas dériver.

----------

J'ai découvert et lu en entier ce topic. Jamais je n'aurait pensé que des personnes pouvait allez aussi loin ! Je ne comprend pas comment on peut dire être dans la PA et faire de tel atrocités à côtés. Je ne comprend même pas pourquoi les gens s'énervent CONTRE les refuges qui eux justement sauves des animaux,et , ce n'est pas de leurs fautes si des centaines d'animaux sont abandonnés. Au bout d'un moment il faut faire un choix : Euthanasié pour faire de la place et en soulagé quelques-un ou les laissés je ne sais où ! Ces personnes ne peuvent prétrendre aimer les animaux !

----------


## ploum

a Sarah C et killy ,tout est dit!

le problème  c'est que des personnes toujours présentes sur ce forum,après avoir tout fait pour faire fermer un refuge qui n'euthanasie pas,harcèlement téléphonique,auprès du refuge de la DDSV,de la gendarmerie,après l'avoir accusé de TOUS les maux continuent a se poser en victimes expiatoires,victimes de menaces,bref de tous les mensonges qu'elles ont pu cracher dans un flot de venin continu et de ce qu'elles ont fait subir...

 le but est toujours le même,nuire a l'autre par sensiblerie,par jalousie,par une immense médiocrité intellectuelle qui les fait préférer raconter n'importe quoi par un ego sur dimensionné afin d' être reconnues comme "de grandes dames de la PA"... 
pour ce topic au moins c'est gagné! 
alors,ca se démène,ca s'agite,ca sauve mieux que tout le monde évidemment!

mais ca ne se remettra jamais en question en se demandant simplement "ais je raison"? orgueil quand tu nous tiens... 
car que ce soit par téléphone mail ou mp,ca reste un moyen de communication...et quand il n'est utilisé que pour critiquer , casser et mentir,ben plus c'est gros plus ca a des chances d'etre gobé! 
on fait du tort en premier aux animaux,les refuges,assos,ca n'est que de l'humain,ca doit pas être ni sensible ni vulnérable ces choses la...ca ne les intéresse simplement pas! 
j'ai toujours aimé et aidé les animaux a ma petite echelle,en particulier les chats libres car ils n'ont aucune chance d'adoption pour la plupart,c'est un travail de l'ombre,faire changer l'approche des politiques d'une ville,d'une région,et petit a petit faire boule de neige...
pour transformer dans les esprits le fait que le chat LIBRE et pas errant n'est pas un nuisible mais a sa place dans la cité et son utilité.
faire comprendre que même en termes de cout,une municipalité peut avoir a y gagner sans parler de l'impact plus que positif pour l'image de la ville...
mais non "les grandes dames de la PA"savent tout mieux que tout le monde et font tout mieux que tout le monde...

il est evident que quand on passe des heures en pleine nuit a se peler pour trapper un chat,on ne le fait que parce que notre immense ego sait qu'il sera bientot gonflé de la reconnaissance eternelle de la planete entiere,et il est bien evident que c'est notre seule motivation 
comme le disait l'autre:"protégez moi de mes amis,mes ennemis je m'en charge"et "mieux vaut un ennemi intelligent qu'un ami bête"...
enfin,il est permis de rêver et qu'un jour le bon dieu greffe un cerveau et un cur a tout le monde...

----------

200 % d'accord avec toi ploum ! 

Quand on fait un sauvetage, on le fait *pour* l'animal et pas pour se mettre devant la vitrine ! 

On trouve une solution pour un de nos loulous, on est super content de l'avoir trouver, rien de plus rien de moins !

Il faut dans tout les cas être et rester humble ! 

Enfin c'est notre point de vue....

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

la critique est facile !!!! je me méfie toujours des personnes qui font beaucoup de bruit !!!! je trouve qu'il y a des actions dans l'ombre et sans lauriers qui mériteraient de se retrouver en premiére page mais ces personnes ne le souhaitent pas et pourtant font un travail formidable !!!!! vous en faites partie les titounes   !!! pour les urgences avant euthanasie dans les refuges nous avons peur de diffuser car nous savons qu'il y aura des répercution téléphoniques trés désagréables qui risquent de nous oter toute possibilité de diffusion  alors les chances de nos loulous sont diminuées !!! pensons aux animaux avant tout c ce qui importe le plus et serrons nous les coudes ils ont besoin de nous !!!!!

----------


## corinnebergeron

Les diffusions avant eutha doivent servir à sauver les animaux avec ce qu'il faut de publicité pour donner l'idée de faire pareil à d'autres, pas avec des menaces aux refuges qui n'aideront qu'à fermer les grilles plus solidement ... tout est dit en effet !

----------


## deboow

Il y a les refuges qui refusent de diffuser .. Mais aussi les adoptants qui partent voir ailleurs !
Car PLUS D'UNE FOIS ont m'a limite "agresser" parce que croyant bien faire .. Et bien je me tromper. En décembre je suis venue ici dans l'intention de sauver un rat car j'avais perdu le mien, je ne savais pas que c'était vraiment important pour les rats de vivre à minimum deux et plus d'une personne est venue m'incendier sur mon post --' Et certaines ont aussi oser dire que j'avais limiter maltraiter mon ancien rat en le laissant seul .. Merci merci de me dire ça alors qu'il venait de mourir !
Je n'est que 17 ans et je ne sais pas tout, encore heureux. Mais il suffit simplement de dire les choses gentiment et non d'agresser les gens. Beaucoup croient tout savoir et quand quelqu'un fait la moindre petite erreur c'est pour eux "innaceptable"  
Il faut arrêter un peu ! Beaucoup de personnes viennent ici en voulant sauver des animaux, en ne sachant certes pas tout mais en voulant faire de leur mieux alors pour ceux qui ont tendance à agresser les personnes au lieu de leur expliquer gentiment arrêter un peu.. Parce que j'en connais des personnes ( Et pas qu'une ) qui refuse de venir ici car certaines personnes croive tout savoir, se permette de juger et d'agresser à la moindre erreur  
Donc faut arrêter un peu hein .. Heureusement j'ai eu la chance de rencontrer des personnes formidables qui voyant que je ne savais pas vraiment tout sur les rats ( ou les autres sujets que j'ai pu aborder ) sont venus me donner des conseils et m'aidais ! Pas comme toutes ses personnes qui m'ont juger et mal parler. J'ai peut-être que 17 ans mais pas la peine de me regarder de haut mais bon à se qu'on m'as dit l'âge ne vous gênes pas puisque vous oser juger et "agresser" des adultes..

Penser un peu à toutes les personnes qui possède des animaux qui vivent dans des conditions affreuses.. Certes certains en venant ici et en voulant adopter un animal ne feront pas tout bien mais au moins ses personnes aura une envie immense de rendre cet animal heureux et pleins d'amour à lui donner !

Voilà.. Besoin de m'exprimer un peu car depuis que je suis inscrite y a des fois où je me retient de clouer le bec à certaine personne qui pète plus haut que leurs c**s

----------

C'est aussi à ces gens là que j'ai arrêté la diffusion des adoptions de mes chats ici ! 

Se permettre de dire qu'on arrête son bénévolat pour x raison et pourtant de continuer *néanmoins* à    ce qui se passe à l'asso dans le seul but de nuire, ou pire se permettre de se réjouir des non adoptions alors là    ! 

Et çà se dit des personnes équilibrées !  


A oui !  c'est vrai ! j'ai oublié de dire que je suis devenu parano il parait !!!  

Un défaut que je ne pensais pas avoir !

----------


## Anaïs

> ce sujet n'est pas là pour ça, pas besoin de clarifier le titre, il suffit de lire le texte, il concerne un sujet bien précis.
> merci donc de ne pas dériver.


décidemment.

----------

Killy, il faudrait, si tu es ok bien sûr, créer une rubrique pour que les responsables de refuges ou assos puissent dire leur trop plein ou leur coup de g*eule qui sont ici hors contexte (et ils sont très nombreux hélas   ) !


Toujours *sans citer de noms* bien évidemment et en essayant de rester correct coté language, c'est loin d'être facile çà, je le sais que trop bien ! (les personnes qui nuisent ou font du mal sans s'en rendre compte,se reconnaitront d'eux mêmes !)

Mais je pense être à la bonne rubrique par en disant ceci : 

J'ai dû faire endormir plusieurs de mes pensionnaires positifs (des doubles) car pas du tout de fa ou de réponses positifs pour leur trouver une solution dans le but de leur sauver la vie ! (personnes bloquant les demandes en faisant certainement des mp derrière !!). 



Je sais que je vais me faire taper sur les doigts mais n'ayant pas eu d'autres choix.....

----------


## Anaïs

oh que non, pas de rubrique coup de gueule.
c'est pas encore prévu que ce forum devienne un ring destiné aux gueguerres entre assos et particuliers VS assos et inversement.
on en mange déjà assez côté modération, on s'en passera bien.   ::

----------

Sans te manquer de respect Killy (ce n'est pas du tout mon intention), il y aura hélas, encore beaucoup de dérives sur ce post tant que ces personnes qui font soit disant de la PA ne se mettront une chappe de plomb dans leur petite tête....

----------


## Anaïs

oui enfin ce topic il a un sujet bien précis, donc si à un moment certains en profitent pour s'en servir pour faire des témoignages sur leurs cas personnels qui ont rien à voir avec la choucroute et régler leurs comptes au passage en espérant que les noms non cités se reconnaissent, je vais juste nettoyer un gros coup le sujet et laisser que ce qui nous intéressent dans le cas présent, soit les appels téléphoniques qui finissent par bloquer les diffusions et qui conduisent aux euthas.

c'est dans mes capacités.

donc soit on s'auto-modère un peu et on comprend/admet que le sujet n'est là que pour ça et on évite de le faire partir dans tous les sens, soit on se fait modérer.
parenthèse fermée.

----------


## dollylucie

Le truc aussi c est quand on diffuse a droite a gauche, notamment sur 
des sites type vivas... , le bon coin, ou autre site type annonce, il 
faudrait eviter de mettre que le chien va etre eutha ou éviter de mettre
 les coordonnées d ou le chien est.
Car il y a des cinglées  qui 
appelle. J avais diffuser pour un chien dans un refuge, et j avais pas 
mis les coordonnées du refuge, en revanche y avait mon numéro de 
telephone (vu que c etait mon compte perso) , je me suis fait traité a 
plusieurs reprises. Je pense que la donne aurait ete différente si ils 
avaient appeler le refuge, il aurait fallu virer toutes les annonces.

----------

Si on veut mon avis : je suis d'accord   avec Killy ici.

Même si vous, Titoune59 et bien d'autres, êtes victimes de rumeurs scandaleuses diffusées soit par mail, soit sous MP par des frustrés de la protection animale, le fait de vous exprimer avec autant d'assiduité sur le forum ne peut que les satisfaire et n'a - au final - que peu d'intérêt pour ceux et celles qui ne vous connaissent pas et qui ne savent pas les tenants et les aboutissants de ces comportements 

Le mieux est que vous laissiez couler avec la plus grand indifférence ce torrent d'insanités puisque vous n'avez rien à vous reporter.

Point final ici, pour moi

----------

*J'ai écrit ce matin :*



> Le mieux est que vous laissiez couler avec la plus grand indifférence
> ce torrent d'insanités puisque vous n'avez rien à vous *reporter*.


*il faut bien évidemment lire :*



> Le mieux est que vous laissiez couler avec la plus grand indifférence
> ce torrent d'insanités puisque vous n'avez rien à vous *reprocher*.

----------

On a bien comprit Hermine t'inquiètes !

----------


## cerise13

Je suis bien d'accord avec ce que dit caraibes au début du post .

Nous devrions avoir le droit de connaitre ce qui se passe dans notre pays !

Nous payons des impots apres tout .

ceux qui euthanasient doivent le dire et assumer ! On est toujours dans le floue ! 

De plus , ne jamais rien  dire , ok pour sauver des vies mais quand une structure n'est pas aux normes dsv ou fait du n'importe quoi , il faut quand meme enquete et essayer de la faire fermer!

Certaines fourrières , refuges revendent des animaux pour des labos , louent des chiens de " chasse " a des chasseurs et j'en passe ...

Heureusement , d'autres son plus sérieux .

Ceux sont des structures qu'il faut dénoncer et faire fermer ! ( avec l'aide des lois francaises )

Sans mettre les animaux en danger bien évidement !

----------


## ASL

Personne ne pourra jamais faire en sorte que les gens n'appellent pas, ne protestent pas, n'insultent pas, c'est malheureusement dans la nature humaine ....

J'imagine que certaines personne qui appellent les structures/fourrières/refuges le font , non pas pour se faire "plaisir" comme je l'ai lu à plusieurs reprises,  mais parce qu'elles sont submergées, ponctuellement, par une grosse colère et frustrées de ne pouvoir rien faire, à la lecture des euthanasies planifiées par lesdites structures...peut être pour essayer de faire changer la décision ? peut être pour leur faire prendre conscience qu'il y a des gens qui sont là et oeuvrent à trouver des solutions, et demandent à obtenir un peu plus de temps, ce ne sont pas celles-là qui font du mal ...

Après il y a celles qui, à mon avis n'ont pas le désir de faire, qui appellent pour se défouler, disent ce qu'elles pensent, insultent les gens qu'elles ont au téléphone (très intelligent, l'employé n'y est généralement pour rien) et forcément ne font pas avancer la machine, bien au contraire MAIS je reste persuadée que ces appels ne proviennent pas de personnes impliquées dans le sauvetage, 
Quand on voue sa vie aux animaux malheureux, forcément on met sa personnalité en retrait pour agir, on "fait passer les animaux" avant nous, ce qui est un comportement en inadéquation avec justement ces appels qui ne servent à rien qu'à foutre le feu ... 
Quant à l'expression "grande dame de la PA" je la trouve quelque peu ironique et pas du tout humble et là encore, paradoxale avec le comportement dénué d'intérêt de celles qui font beaucoup ...

En un mot comme en cent, je vois mal les personnes impliquées à fond dans le sauvetage appeler et insulter des structures pour à l'arrivée faire condamner des chiens    ::  

En revanche,  je suis d'accord qu'il y a pas mal de personnes qui "paraissent" et "font en sorte que" qui adorent la gloriole, qui utilisent le "moi je" mais qui en fait ne sont RIEN ou pas grand chose (pour les animaux, parce que pour elles) ..... ...l'expression "grandes dames de la PA" leur colle à la peau comme un gant   :Embarrassment: k: 
(c'est bien sûr du second degré)
Au premier degré, une vraie Grande Dame de la PA : Brigitte Bardot ! respect  :jap:

----------


## breton67

DOMI tout et le reste a été dit mais je tiens a saluer celle a qui tu as rendu hommage 
suivant toutes ces actions sur tant et tant de terrains je me demande , a part bien sur l immense amour pour les animaux ,ce qui lui permet de tenir confrontée chaque jours a des horreurs ,des refus , des promesses non tenues..........;
s il y avait une madonne pour les animaux ce serait elle  
pardon pour le hors sujet qui est a l opposé de ce que veut le post mais ayant vu le mot de DOMI ?je n ai pu résister

----------


## capucine02

je suis du meme avis que TITOUNE59

J ai lu tout le post..mais je ne souhaite rien ajouter..car que dire..??

Moi aussi suis tres surprise de certaines choses..ou propos..actes..!!

*Mais, je prefere garder toute mon energie pour m occuper de mes minous en charge..*
*et des sauvetages que je peux encore faire*.._sans mettre en peril nos finances en autres_.

L Homme a tellement de défaut .._par rapport aux animaux_..

Mais l Homme peut aussi faire des merveilles..ne retenons que celà

*A 42 ans..je continue de rever..à un monde meilleur..où il n y aurait plus que du BONHEUR*

Je sais..suis naive  ..mais j aimerai tellement.  .................

_Merci a toutes les personnes qui font leur maximum pour nos petits amis a quattres pattes_ 

AMOUR...COURAGE..PERSEVERANCE..ESPOIR..

----------

Ce post m'a ouvert les yeux sur une réalité que j'ignorais. Je ne comprenais pas pourquoi beaucoup de refuges refusaient la diffusion, à présent c'est beaucoup plus clair ! Il est vraiment regrettable que de pauvres bêtes souffrent toujours de la vie en refuge à cause de quelques mauvaises paroles, mais il ne faut pas ignorer que les gens qui viennent sur rescue chercher un animal à sauver passeront sans doute ou sons déjà passés dans le refuge le plus proche de chez eux.
Finalement, diffuser sur internet, c'est un plus, mais est ce que cela change beaucoup de chose? 
Je ne sais pas comment se passent les adoptions ici, des gens viennent de loin pour récupérer leur toutou à l'autre bout de la France ? Pourquoi n'ont ils pas pris le corniaud moche du refuge près de chez eux ? Je me pose tout un tas de questions, désolées si elles n'entrent pas dans le sujet

----------


## corinnebergeron

Parce que le corniaud moche du bout de la france a touché leur coeur ... et maintenant les corniauds moches de ROUMANIE, d'ESPAGNE, de GUADELOUPE font de longs voyages ... soit on balaie devant sa porte soit on importe, le résultat est toujours le même : un sauvetage.

----------


## breton67

d accord CORINNE  Asacienne j ai adopté des croisés a Strasbourg ,mais cela n empeche pas les coup de coeur :sud ouest pendant les vacances ,bretagne a cause de millions amis et puis grace a resue un loulou de Toulon ,un autre de tarbes je ne voulais pas autant de loulous donc je e retournais pas au refuge ,mais de voir ces miséres sur rescue on craque forcement et on pousse pour faire une place ce qui n était pas prévu 
alors oui cela aide et comme dit un sauvetage reste un sauvetage alors .........;

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Je ne sais pas comment se passent les adoptions ici, des gens viennent de loin pour récupérer leur toutou à l'autre bout de la France ? Pourquoi n'ont ils pas pris le corniaud moche du refuge près de chez eux ?


Le coup de coeur je pense et qui sait, peut être adoptent ils aussi au refuge du coin
Dans ma rue une personne a fait 100 kms pour adopter un chien Elle l'a gardé plus de dix ans

Par contre les refuges devraient pour l'animal, passer outre les c... , s'il est prouvé qu'internet multiplie le nombre d'adoptions
RIEN QUE POUR EUX, LES 4 PATTES QUI SE MORFONDENT VOIRE MÊME QUI MEURENT dans ces lieux

Mais bon l'humain est ainsi

----------


## kizoprt

Je constate que ce message n'était pas remonté depuis un moment...Et pourtant il vient de s'en inscrire une palanquée, sortie d'on ne sait où, qui viennent essentiellement ici pour adopter, et en profite pour squatter les posts "pas de chance" de leurs commentaires de femmes parfaites et tellement meilleures que les autres dans la PA...
Encore une fois, on y gagne que des verrouillages de posts..et ce qui nous pend au nez, une fois de plus, c'est le risque de fin de diffusion de la part de certains refuges...
Ecoeurant...autant que le reste...

----------


## dollylucie

> Je ne sais pas comment se passent les adoptions ici, des gens viennent de loin pour récupérer leur toutou à l'autre bout de la France ? Pourquoi n'ont ils pas pris le corniaud moche du refuge près de chez eux ?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Le coup de coeur je pense et qui sait, peut être adoptent ils aussi au refuge du coin
> Dans ma rue une personne a fait 100 kms pour adopter un chien Elle l'a gardé plus de dix ans
> 
> Par contre les refuges devraient pour l'animal, passer outre les c... , s'il est prouvé qu'internet multiplie le nombre d'adoptions
> RIEN QUE POUR EUX, LES 4 PATTES QUI SE MORFONDENT VOIRE MÊME QUI MEURENT dans ces lieux
> ...


J ai des refuges pres de chez moi en normandie et pourtant j ai adopté mes deux chiens ici sur rescue, pourquoi, je n en sais rien, le coup de coeur, shadow en belgique , il m avait fait craquer avec sa bouille, et le savoir euthanasié m aurait empeché de dormir jour et nuit.

----------


## Shat

> Je constate que ce message n'était pas remonté depuis un moment...Et pourtant il vient de s'en inscrire une palanquée, sortie d'on ne sait où, 
> 
> *qui viennent essentiellement ici pour adopter,*  (1)
> 
> et en profite pour squatter les posts "pas de chance" de leurs commentaires de femmes parfaites et tellement meilleures que les autres dans la PA...
> Encore une fois, on y gagne que des verrouillages de posts..et ce qui nous pend au nez, une fois de plus, c'est le risque de fin de diffusion de la part de certains refuges...
> Ecoeurant...autant que le reste...


(1) pour adopter? j'en doute. Ce serait trop beau.

----------


## kizoprt

mais si mais si..cherches bien! en se positionnant sur tous et tout et en négociant aprement les frais d'adoption..CQFD, "des grandes on a dit"...   ::

----------


## poutouf

mon petit grain de sel si vous me le permettez !!!

je viens souvent sur rescue pour aider entre autre au replacement de shar-peis qui passent par ici et dont l'on m'informe sur mon propre site de leur situation .... ca c'est une chose !!!

par contre ce qui est rageant c'est de voir les difficultées rencontrées avec les différentes asso qui ont en charge un de ces chiens quand j'ai l'adoptant de l'autre côté !!

il n'est pas rare de voir le refus  d'une adoption sérieuse (même devant le risque imminent d'euthanasie) de certaines assos pour des motifs totalement "idiots" telle que la distance entre autre. 

Ce genre de motif me met régulièrement en colère et je trouve intolérable qu'il puisse être alors qu'il est quand même pas insurmontable de demander à une asso amie le suivi du chien à adopter

J'ai voulu de mon côté donner le droit au bonheur pour un vieux papy croisé griffon qui a derrière lui déjà 8 ans de cage !!! Le même motif de refus m'a été avancé (trop loin et si cela se passait pas bien et si le chien faisait CI ou CA) et le must "y'en a d'autres à adopter auprès de vous" !!! comme si moi qui fais aussi du sauvetage je ne savais pas les problèmes rencontrés avec des chiens perturbés 

Bien sur qu'il y en a d'autres près de chez moi et même sur mon site consacré aux sharpeis ... mais qui a jeté un oeil sur ce papy gaspard depuis qu'il est ici en attente d'adoption ... qui a dit une fois je le prends et je vais l'aimer PERSONNE sauf moi !!!!

Et aujourd'hui encore il attend et je pense qu'il n'aura pas fini d'attendre ce pauvre petit Gaspard !!!! 

C'est vrai qu'il a été mon coup de foudre ... pourquoi lui je ne sais .. et je ne saurais jamais mais il a été mon coup de foudre même si loin qu'il soit de moi 

Alors oui ... ce lieu me désespère et me met souvent en colère !!!!

----------

> mon petit grain de sel si vous me le permettez !!!
> 
> je viens souvent sur rescue pour aider entre autre au replacement de shar-peis qui passent par ici et dont l'on m'informe sur mon propre site de leur situation .... ca c'est une chose !!!
> 
> par contre ce qui est rageant c'est de voir les difficultées rencontrées avec les différentes asso qui ont en charge un de ces chiens quand j'ai l'adoptant de l'autre côté !!
> 
> il n'est pas rare de voir le refus  d'une adoption sérieuse (même devant le risque imminent d'euthanasie) de certaines assos pour des motifs totalement "idiots" telle que la distance entre autre. 
> 
> Ce genre de motif me met régulièrement en colère et je trouve intolérable qu'il puisse être alors qu'il est quand même pas insurmontable de demander à une asso amie le suivi du chien à adopter
> ...


Et j'irai même plus loin : ça ne fait que pousser les gens à aller bcp plus près : l'animalerie du coin , moins contraignante!
Ce qui manque à la PA c'est de la fraternité.
On en voit rarement...
ça ressemble à des bulles dans un soda : pleins de petits groupes qui gèrent à leur façon sans faire suffisament confiance aux autres...
Y a très certainement de mauvaises assos, mais , donc, pas suffisament de contrôle par autorité supérieure pr les neutraliser.
Si cette forme de hiérachie existait, les bonnes resteraient et elles pourraient d'avantage se faire confiance et s'unir pour la même chose : le bien de l'animal ! 
 :ange2:

----------


## poutouf

Nous sommes tout à fait d'accord Annabelle !!!

Je dirais également que souvent se sont des "petits capitaines" ici qui donnent des réponses sans même en référer à leurs "autorités supérieures" et là ca devient du grand n'importe quoi.

Sur le net peu de responsables se manifestent pour les animaux (et on peut parfaitement le comprendre) mais il devrait être demandé que toute demande d'adoption leurs soit soumise et non pas que la seule personne présente ici statue en leurs noms !!!

Quand on me dit qu'une personne se propose à l'adoption d'un shar-pei ... je demande les coordonnées de cette personne et décroche mon téléphone pour entrer en contact avec le futur adoptant ... jamais quelqu'un de mon site n'a statué pour moi 

Si cela était pratiqué ailleurs ... je pense que nous aurions plus de chiens à sortir de derrière des barreaux !!

Ce qui m'exaspère c'est qu'on a entre nos mains des êtres vivant et qu'ils comptent sur nous ... et il ne devrait jamais au grand jamais être question de mettre en jeu la vie d'un animal parce que derrière nous avons à faire à des personnes qui se pensent au dessus de tout

----------


## MARATHONMAN

On va adopter des enfants dans les pays du tiers monde et ici on refuse le bonheur à des chiens à cause de centaines de kms

----------


## poutouf

> On va adopter des enfants dans les pays du tiers monde et ici on refuse le bonheur à des chiens à cause de centaines de kms


c'est tout à fait ca    ::    et c'est carrément insensé   :hein2:

----------


## kizoprt

je saisis pas le propos ici ,du coup, voire je le trouve un peu dérangeant...ou alors j'ai mal compris..

----------


## ligia soemba

hum hum comme si on pouvait comparer des enfants à adopter à des chiens ..........mais bon c'est vrai que des enfants à adopter il y en a à la pelle, c'est un peu comme les chiens d'ailleurs et c'est précisément pour ça d'ailleurs que les gens vont "dans les pays du tiers monde" les adopter.... :shock: 
Parfois on est très pasionné par ce que l'on fait mais parfois on dépasse un peu les bornes des limites, non?    :sontfous:

----------


## poutouf

je pense qu'il y a une erreur d'interprétation ...

moi je ne l'ai pas compris comme vous    ::  

à vrai dire on parlait de distances qui parfois portent préjudice à l'adoption d'un animal parce que le futur adoptant n'habite pas dans le secteur de l'asso dont dépend l'animal ... et de ce fait on voit des adoptions refusées pour ce motif et l'animal euthanasié ou finissant sa vie derrière des barreaux pour ce genre de motifs insensés !!!!!

et les propos de Marahonman étaient, si je ne me trompe pas, qu'il y avait plus de confiance dans l'adoption d'un enfant par des parents venant de l'étranger que de confiance dans l'adoption d'un animal qui lui partirait à qq centaines de KMS !!!

Mince j'arrive pas à être claire dans mes explications    ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Ce sont des êtrs vivants cest tout
Pas besoin de se creuser la tête Si mes propos dérangent demander a les effacer

----------


## Shat

> Envoyé par MARATHONMAN
> 
> On va adopter des enfants dans les pays du tiers monde et ici on refuse le bonheur à des chiens à cause de centaines de kms
> 
> 
> c'est tout à fait ca      et c'est carrément insensé   :hein2:


Pas tant que ça.

J'ai été témoin sur internet d'adoptions d'animaux tombés sur
les mauvaises personnes. Un trafiquant ne va pas se présenter comme
trafiquant et la plupart des
escrocs
inspirent
confiance, c'est leur métier...moins crapuleux mais guère plus agréable pour les
animaux j'en ai vu une qui s'est illustrée dans  l'adoption compulsive et au bout
d'un mois elle décide que finalement l'animal ne lui convient  plus. A
chaque fois elel fait le coup. 

Meme si ces cas ne forment pas la majorité, il faut l'espérer, vous
imaginez l'angoisse pour une association du sud qui ferait adopter
son protégé dans le nord (ou l'inverse) et qui apprendrait ensuite
indirectement que celui ci a été rel$aché dans la nature...

Le co-voiturage c'est bien si l'assoc a sur les lieux une assoc relai 
ou des visiteurs qui peuvebt assurer un suivi. Sinon
c'est un peu la roulette russe.
adopter un

----------


## Shat

(désolée pour les coquilles, voilà ce que ça donne quand je ne regarde pas mon clavier)
 :lol2:

----------


## casanina

> Envoyé par poutouf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par MARATHONMAN
> 
> ...


Entièrement d'accord, pour avoir eu de très mauvaises expériences à ce propos, notre association refuse désormais les adoptions s'il n'y a pas d'association relais dans la région où habite les adoptants: association ou refuge de confiance et qui fait un suivi SERIEUX de l'animal (car même certaines associations nous ont immensément déçus par rapport à ça et on se retrouve ensuite à essayer de régler le souci seuls à 7000km, donc quasiment impossible et l'animal se retrouve ensuite dans la plus grande panade qui soit, ou alors on se retrouve sans aucune nouvelle de l'animal et impossibilité d'en avoir) et aussi association qui puisse reprendre sans discuter le chien en cas de retour!!!!!!
Si les adoptants ne peuvent pas comprendre ça, désolée, mais on pense à l'avenir du toutou avant tout!!! Si c'est pour placer un chien en détresse pour risquer qu'il se retrouve en plus grande détresse encore après, je vois pas l'intérêt, il faut faire les choses sérieusement en étant responsables des placements et pas en donnant le chien comme ça les yeux fermés en croyant à la bonne foi du premier quidam venu juste parce qu'il a l'air sympa et sincère.... 
Mes propos vont peut-être paraître durs à certains, mais c'est par rapport à du vécu....
Et trouver des associations et personnes fiables et sérieuses qui font un véritable suivi du chien après adoption, ben c'est pas facile que ça, donc selon les régions de résidence des adoptants on est obligés de refuser certaines demandes d'adoptions...    :hein2:

----------


## amelinemr2

Lorsque  l'on fait  adopter un animal on a  jamais la garantie à 100 pour  100 que  ce sera une  adoption réussie ,même  s'il y a un suivi, ce que  je  trouve  grave c'est préfèrer  euthanasier un animal  plutot  qu'accepter la distance
je sais  combien on se sent  responsable de leur  avenir, la  peur  de se tromper mais  parfois  il faut  peut  etre leur  donner  leur  chance de trouver  un foyer
Par  contre ce n'est  pas à ceux qui font  passer  les messages qui doivent  décider  du  sort de ces animaux  mais  bien aux  personnes qui en ont  la  charge car  j'ai  trop  vu  sur  les forums  des personnes se croyant les décideurs  parce qu'ils avaient  fait  circuler les messages et  que  des personnes répondaient pour adopter, c'est  bien à  l'assoc de décider ce qui est  le  mieux, mais  attention aussi  de ne  pas faire trop  de zèle  et  faire  passer  son égo  avant le  bonheur  de l'animal

----------


## poutouf

> Lorsque  l'on fait  adopter un animal on a  jamais la garantie à 100 pour  100 que  ce sera une  adoption réussie ,même  s'il y a un suivi, ce que  je  trouve  grave c'est préfèrer  euthanasier un animal  plutot  qu'accepter la distance
> je sais  combien on se sent  responsable de leur  avenir, la  peur  de se tromper mais  parfois  il faut  peut  etre leur  donner  leur  chance de trouver  un foyer
> Par  contre ce n'est  pas à ceux qui font  passer  les messages qui doivent  décider  du  sort de ces animaux  mais  bien aux  personnes qui en ont  la  charge car  j'ai  trop  vu  sur  les forums  des personnes se croyant les décideurs  parce qu'ils avaient  fait  circuler les messages et  que  des personnes répondaient pour adopter, c'est  bien à  l'assoc de décider ce qui est  le  mieux, mais  attention aussi  de ne  pas faire trop  de zèle  et  faire  passer  son égo  avant le  bonheur  de l'animal


On ce rejoint complètement    ::  

Je trouve de toute manière que toute acceptation d'adoption est une prise de risque pour l'animal mais elle n'est pas plus importante que lors de la vente de celui-ci par un éleveur ou un particulier !!!

Nous pouvons de toute manière lui offrir que le mieux puisque ces animaux sont en détresse !!! des prises de risques  il y en aura toujours ... qu'il soit adopter à côté ou loin !!! 

A nous de les minimiser ... mais surtout à nous de leur donner la chance d'avoir de nouveau un foyer qu'il soit proche ou lointain ... et pour moi le lointain ne doit pas être un handicap si l'on pense avoir la bonne personne en face !!!

Quand on voit que l'on m'a refusé l'adoption de ce vieux papy pour une question de distance alors que je suis responsable d'asso ... y'a vraiment de quoi hurler

----------


## casanina

Je considère juste qu'un animal est plus en sécurité dans un (bon) refuge en attendant un adoptant qu'on est en mesure de pouvoir contrôler et suivre et en mesure de reprendre l'animal en cas de souci, plutôt qu'à des milliers de km chez des inconnus dont on ne sait rien et où personne ne peut aller voir et où personne ne pourra reprendre l'animal. Après, si l'animal est en danger immédiat de mort, c'est évidemment un autre débat!! (mais c'est pas une raison non plus pour le donner à n'importe qui juste pour lui éviter la mort, et ça, désolée, mais ça se voit encore trop souvent!!) Mais peut-être suis-je hors-sujet là?

----------


## amelinemr2

dans la mesure ou  il y a possibilité de surveillance on doit leur donner une chance, lorsque l'on a de bons contacts avec d'autres associations, on trouve  toujours  quelqu'un pour  le  faire, encore faut  il ne pas se "bouffer"  le  nez avec les autres associations, c'est tellement  difficile  parfois ...

----------


## poutouf

Dans ce cas là vous considérez aussi que les adopants devront rester à coté de chez vous à vie pour le suivi de l'animal!!!

C'est illogique ... désolée !!!! 

parce qu'àpres tout ... qu'est ce qui vous dit que l'adoptant de votre protégé ne devra pas pour des raisons professionnelles déménager dans le mois qui suit l'adoption dans un département qui ne sera loin d'être limitrophe  au votre !!!!

J'ai par le passé adopté un husky par une asso en région parisienne (vivant en balieue) ... même pas deux mois plus tard notre situation professionnelle a complètement été bousculée et nous avons du partir vivre à presque 600 kms (en bretagne) !!!! Est ce qu'à ce moment là l'asso qui m'a fait confiance pour cette adoption aurait du me reprendre le toutou parce qu'elle ne pouvait plus en assurer le suivi ? ou du moins me refuser l'adoption de notre chien si j'avais su que je devais déménager ? 

Cela ne nous a pas empecher d'aimer ce chien plus que tout pendant 10 années !!!!!!

Pour moi c'est une question de confiance et de ressenti envers la personne qu'on a en face !!!!!

----------


## Diderot30

A Poutouf,    :Embarrassment: k:   :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:

----------


## breton67

poutouf   :applause2: 
mes loulous viennent d un peu partout et j ai fait plus de 1000 km pour en adopter et ils sont heureux 
je cautionne a cent pour cent ce que dit Poutouf vu que de nos jours tant de personnes partent a l autre bout du pays  pour le travail

----------


## casanina

> Pour moi c'est une question de confiance et de ressenti envers la personne qu'on a en face !!!!!


Justement, quand on envoie un animal à des milliers de km à quelqu'un qu'on a jamais vu, *on l'a justement pas en face*, on voit pas comment c'est chez cette personne et comment ses autres éventuels animaux sont traités, ni le "style" de la personne et là faut quand-même avouer que c'est super difficile de se faire une impression et un ressenti!! Désolée, mais moi je cautionnerai plus jamais le transfert d'un animal chez un inconnu qui sort de nulle part et qu'on a juste eu une fois ou deux au téléphone (et même les papiers envoyés par courrier ou autre peuvent être faux!!).... Maintenant, je précise que par rapport aux placements que fait notre association, il ne s'agit pas non plus d'animaux en danger de mort immédiat... On peut donc se permettre de prendre le temps d'un contrôle et d'attendre un placement qui a l'air bien car on a pu contrôler et/ou rencontrer les adoptants sur place, nous-mêmes ou par une assoc intermédiaire. Après, si des adoptants qu'on a été contrôlés, qu'on a eu en face et avec qui on a eu un entretien déménagent par la suite avec le chien qu'ils ont adopté, c'est évidemment un cas très très différent qui n'a rien à voir! Un bon nombre de nos toutous ont déménagé depuis leur adoption et on a évidemment pas repris le chien car on a été témoins que le toutou est (à priori, car comme l'a dit quelqu'un plus haut on est jamais sûrs de rien à 200%) entre de bonnes mains!
Ce que je déplore personnellement, ce sont les placements "web" à la va-vite à l'aveuglette à l'autre bout de la France à grand renfort de covoiturage sans aucun contrôle sérieux. Parce que le chien est en danger de mort on néglige tout le "background" et après les personnes qui ont placé le chien n'importe comment à n'importe qui sont incapables de savoir où il est finalement allé, qui s'en ocuppe, personne n'a les coordonnées des adoptants et on perd la trace du chien et un jour il réapparaît dans une fourrière amaigri et avec des traces de coups partout et il retourne à la case départ....   :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:  Je suis évidemment totalement contre les euthanasies et il faut laisser la chance aux adoptions hors département si ça peut sauver le toutou évidemment, mais mon dieu quitte à faire les choses ne vaut-il pas mieux les faire alors sérieusement? Si on veut sauver réellement un chien, autant le faire jusqu'au bout!!

----------


## kizoprt

excellent résumé de casanina!

----------


## poutouf

Tu as raison aussi    ::  

Bon je reconnais aussi que je ne suis peut être pas non plus en face de telles situations (réabandon et maltraitance) ... Sans doute du fait que  je ne m'occupe que du sauvetage d'une race particulière (le shar-pei)

Je reconnais aussi avoir souvent à faire à des passionnés de cette race ... et très souvent des personnes qui ont déjà eu ce type de chien et viennent vers moi car ils viennent de perdre le leur 

je reconnais également que je travaille aussi beaucoup sur les menaces imminentes d'euthanasie  sur ces chiens et que j'ai en face de moi vraiment des passionnés qui n'hésiterons pas à sortir de la piqure finale des shar-peis dans un état effroyable (borgnes, couverts de cicatrices et autres dégats physiques pires encore) ... bref des chiens que plus personnes ne regardent car ils n'ont plus vraiment l'apparence d'un shar-pei !!! 

Alors effectivement dans des cas comme ca ce sont vraiment des gens totalement amoureux qui prennent contact pour les sauver de ces situations plus que délicates    ::  

Donc ...  je reconnais humblement que j'ai sans doute une vision sans doute erronée   :|

----------


## amelinemr2

> Envoyé par poutouf
> 
> 
> Pour moi c'est une question de confiance et de ressenti envers la personne qu'on a en face !!!!!
> 
> 
> Justement, quand on envoie un animal à des milliers de km à quelqu'un qu'on a jamais vu, *on l'a justement pas en face*, on voit pas comment c'est chez cette personne et comment ses autres éventuels animaux sont traités, ni le "style" de la personne et là faut quand-même avouer que c'est super difficile de se faire une impression et un ressenti!! Désolée, mais moi je cautionnerai plus jamais le transfert d'un animal chez un inconnu qui sort de nulle part et qu'on a juste eu une fois ou deux au téléphone (et même les papiers envoyés par courrier ou autre peuvent être faux!!).... Maintenant, je précise que par rapport aux placements que fait notre association, il ne s'agit pas non plus d'animaux en danger de mort immédiat... On peut donc se permettre de prendre le temps d'un contrôle et d'attendre un placement qui a l'air bien car on a pu contrôler et/ou rencontrer les adoptants sur place, nous-mêmes ou par une assoc intermédiaire. Après, si des adoptants qu'on a été contrôlés, qu'on a eu en face et avec qui on a eu un entretien déménagent par la suite avec le chien qu'ils ont adopté, c'est évidemment un cas très très différent qui n'a rien à voir! Un bon nombre de nos toutous ont déménagé depuis leur adoption et on a évidemment pas repris le chien car on a été témoins que le toutou est (à priori, car comme l'a dit quelqu'un plus haut on est jamais sûrs de rien à 200%) entre de bonnes mains!
> Ce que je déplore personnellement, ce sont les placements "web" à la va-vite à l'aveuglette à l'autre bout de la France à grand renfort de covoiturage sans aucun contrôle sérieux. Parce que le chien est en danger de mort on néglige tout le "background" et après les personnes qui ont placé le chien n'importe comment à n'importe qui sont incapables de savoir où il est finalement allé, qui s'en ocuppe, personne n'a les coordonnées des adoptants et on perd la trace du chien et un jour il réapparaît dans une fourrière amaigri et avec des traces de coups partout et il retourne à la case départ....   :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:  Je suis évidemment totalement contre les euthanasies et il faut laisser la chance aux adoptions hors département si ça peut sauver le toutou évidemment, mais mon dieu quitte à faire les choses ne vaut-il pas mieux les faire alors sérieusement? Si on veut sauver réellement un chien, autant le faire jusqu'au bout!!


je  te comprends  puisque  pour  les miens, les adoptants  étaient  à 3000 kms de moi, mais j'ai  eu  bcp  de chance puisqu'ils  ont  tous  trouvés  des adoptants  fiables et  que  j'ai  la  chance  de garder  en contact, de plus entre la décision d'adoptions  et le  départ  avec la  législation pour  la  rage, il y avait  facilement  5 mois d'attente, j'ai  pu ainsi  tester  les adoptants 
Rentrée en France à  présent  je  peux visiter  les adoptés
Le  jour  du  départ  j'avais  la  boule  au  ventre , on ne  peut  empecher le  doute, mais  j'ai  toujours fait  confiance  à  mon ressenti, il m'est  arrivé d'arreter  au  dernier  moment  l'adoption

Mais  j'ai  en exemple  ces jours  d'une  chatte  qu'on a  préfèrer  euthanasier de peur  qu'elle  ne  s'entende  pas avec les autres chats, de peurt que  le  voyage  soit trop  long etc etc....je  n'avais  pas le  pouvoir  de décider,  mais je  suis  écoeurée, on ne  lui a donné  aucune  chance  alors qu'elle  avait  une FA assurée et  qui avait  fait  ses preuves, qui l'aurait  gardée  jusqu'à  ce qu'elle  trouve  des maîtres mais on a préfèré  la  sacrifier

----------


## poutouf

> Envoyé par casanina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par poutouf
> 
> ...


je comprends ton chagrin et ta colère pour cette petite chatte !!! il est rageant quand on a la solution de se voir refuser celle-ci pour des raisons "idiotes" ... tu en reviens effectivement à ce que j'avais de mon côté exprimé la page précédente !!!    ::

----------


## Shat

> Envoyé par poutouf
> 
> 
> Pour moi c'est une question de confiance et de ressenti envers la personne qu'on a en face !!!!!
> 
> 
> Justement, quand on envoie un animal à des milliers de km à quelqu'un qu'on a jamais vu, *on l'a justement pas en face*, on voit pas comment c'est chez cette personne et comment ses autres éventuels animaux sont traités, ni le "style" de la personne et là faut quand-même avouer que c'est super difficile de se faire une impression et un ressenti!! Désolée, mais moi je cautionnerai plus jamais le transfert d'un animal chez un inconnu qui sort de nulle part et qu'on a juste eu une fois ou deux au téléphone (et même les papiers envoyés par courrier ou autre peuvent être faux!!).... Maintenant, je précise que par rapport aux placements que fait notre association, il ne s'agit pas non plus d'animaux en danger de mort immédiat... On peut donc se permettre de prendre le temps d'un contrôle et d'attendre un placement qui a l'air bien car on a pu contrôler et/ou rencontrer les adoptants sur place, nous-mêmes ou par une assoc intermédiaire. Après, si des adoptants qu'on a été contrôlés, qu'on a eu en face et avec qui on a eu un entretien déménagent par la suite avec le chien qu'ils ont adopté, c'est évidemment un cas très très différent qui n'a rien à voir! Un bon nombre de nos toutous ont déménagé depuis leur adoption et on a évidemment pas repris le chien car on a été témoins que le toutou est (à priori, car comme l'a dit quelqu'un plus haut on est jamais sûrs de rien à 200%) entre de bonnes mains!
> Ce que je déplore personnellement, ce sont les placements "web" à la va-vite à l'aveuglette à l'autre bout de la France à grand renfort de covoiturage sans aucun contrôle sérieux. Parce que le chien est en danger de mort on néglige tout le "background" et après les personnes qui ont placé le chien n'importe comment à n'importe qui sont incapables de savoir où il est finalement allé, qui s'en ocuppe, personne n'a les coordonnées des adoptants et on perd la trace du chien et un jour il réapparaît dans une fourrière amaigri et avec des traces de coups partout et il retourne à la case départ....   :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:  Je suis évidemment totalement contre les euthanasies et il faut laisser la chance aux adoptions hors département si ça peut sauver le toutou évidemment, mais mon dieu quitte à faire les choses ne vaut-il pas mieux les faire alors sérieusement? Si on veut sauver réellement un chien, autant le faire jusqu'au bout!!


Tout à fait. En ce moment dans le refuge où je suis bénévole il
arrive pratiquement tous les quinze jours 
des chiens qui ont été placés par
des particuliers  suite à des annonces sur internet. 
Les chiens  sont passés à deux doigts de l'euthanasie  
(pas celle du refuge, celle des gens qui ont
adopté par petites annonces!) Certains de ces toutous,
qui n'avaient pourtant rien de caractériel et sont des
coeurs sur pattes  ont changé trois  fois de propriétaires avant d'atterrir  
pour les uns dans des cabinets vétérinaires et pour les autre 
largués dans la nature.   Le personnel des  refuges ne peut que se
montrer prudent et préfère avoir la possibilité d'assurer un suivi de
l'animal ( adresses, contacts  avec les adoptants, possibilité de visites
si l'adoptant habite loin grâce aux contacts noués ou à des visiteurs relais...)
Evidemment si c'est le cas d'une annonce où un animal  faute
d'adoptant est programmé pour l'eutha dans les jours qui suivent le cas est
différent. Ce qui prime n'est plus l'avenir de l'animal
dans quelques mois mais la vie. 

Pour revenir au titre de la rubrique j'en ai gros sur le coeur.
Un post qui a mal tourné suite à des interventions plutôt
déplacées de 2 ou 3 personnes avec des assertions complètement  fantaisistes
et insultantes pour le personnel de direction du refuge, personnes
qu'elles n'ont jamais rencontrées, refuge qu'elles ne connaissent pas....
Bilan:
-cela ne va pas favoriser l'adoption de cet animal sur Rescue.
-son post risque de fermer si ça continue.
-la présidente du refuge ne veut plus qu'on poste des
demandes d'adoption d'animaux du refuge sur Rescue. 
-elle même qui a sauvé plusieurs animaux menacés 
d'euthanasie  en allant sur le site est tellement dégoûtée
des calomnies que le refuge s'est pris sur ce post qu'elle ne veut plus revenir.

Pour une fois qu'il y avait une présidente de refuge qui s'impliquait
elle  meme sur un forum d'adoption d'internet eh bien voilà le
résultat.

 ::

----------


## kizoprt

c'est exactement le point que je soulevais, Shat, quand j'ai remonté ce post..
et je crois que c'est exactement ce pourquoi ce post a été créé d'ailleurs...

----------


## Agnès HL

La fameuse citation de Fernand Gravey "Plus je connais les hommes et plus j'aime mon chien" qui circule sur tous les forums de P.A. va vite devenir "Plus je connais le milieu de la P.A. plus j'ai envie de fuir".

Dommage qu'un bon ménage ne puisse être fait, car la cause est belle mais tellement mal défendue et mal représentée la plupart du temps, que finalement cela donne raison aux détracteurs de la P.A. 

Ca encore, on pourrait se dire qu'il est difficile de prêcher des récalcitrants, mais quand on en arrive à dégoûter des personnes qui seraient prêtes à donner beaucoup pour les animaux, cela devient funeste.

 ::

----------


## aurlie

Alors là, une fois de plus, je tombe de mon cocotier !

J'ai reçu un mail de masse et franchement, c'est pas vraiment intelligent.

SOS pour 2 chiens




> Cette SPA est ARCHI PLEINE et EUTHANASIE TOUT LE TEMPS, SANS PREVENIR, ils sont en véritable danger,
> merci de diffuser pour leur éviter le pire, à ces deux loulous qui ont été déjà trop oubliés par la vie.


et là, en gros, les coordonnées du refuge avec le téléphone    ::  

non mais franchement, vous avez quoi dans la tronche ??????  :| 

combien d'autres idiots vont téléphoner pour insulter ?
surtout que ça va être mis sur Facebook

Vive la PA !    ::

----------


## Atypika

les emails de masse ce ne sont pas les modérateurs qui les font ?   :shock:

----------


## aurlie

Je ne parle pas de *MP* de masse mais d'*email*  ::  

Je n'ai pas reçu cela via rescue mais direct sur ma messagerie.

----------


## amelinemr2

Rien dans la  cervelle , certains font  suivre sans  même réfléchir, parlons aussi  de celles qui font  échouer des adoptions avec leurs  certitudes à 2 balles, celles qui harcellent  aussi  des protectrices et  leur  famille qui sont  en train de sauver des animaux et qui sont  surprises d'un coup après 30 coups  de fil pour  rien que  les gens  réagissent et raccrochent excédés et qu'on les taxes de târés ici

des amis en ont  été  victimes et ce sont  pourtant des protecteurs hors paire qui dans  l'ombre en sauvent  plus que celles qui prennent  le  tel

----------


## Bamkhaloup

:shock: 

hé bin je vais revenir lire les 10 pages de ce post mais en tout cas Merci de l'avoir ouvert ; Merci d'écrire ce que je pense tout bas...

Car c'est chaque jour que je pèse mes mots, que je relis mes posts afin d'éviter celles qui font tout chavirer car OUI ces personnes ont condamné et condamnent encore des innocents.

C'est dur mais rien ne sert de savoir "en gros" d'où, comment tel ou tel animal est. L'important est d'aider l'animal ! à la base nous sommes tous là pour ça ???? 

alors celles qui ne viennent que pour critiquer, harceler sans rien faire d'autre devraient passer leur chemin.

Nous devons rester soudés pour eux et les gamineries d'humains de pacotille retourne faire leur commérage de palier !

POUR la PA, il y a 2 grands sites qui aident : RESCUE  FB et petits à petits, on repère les pseudos gênants mais c'est pas facile.

SVP, je suis peut-être naïve mais si vous avez mis un pied ici sur RESCUE c'est que vous aimez les animaux donc faites seulement ce qui est demandé pour sauver l'animal et juste ça !

Christelle-Bamkhaloup

NB : Rendez-vous compte des conséquences de vos actes et de vos écrits qui portent atteinte à la VIE animale  humaine car vous en écoeurez beaucoup

----------


## caro.

> Alors là, une fois de plus, je tombe de mon cocotier !
> 
> J'ai reçu un mail de masse et franchement, c'est pas vraiment intelligent.
> 
> SOS pour 2 chiens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ce n'est pas grave, quand il n'y aura plus de diffusions pour ce refuge, tout ira bien vu qu'on entendra plus parler, alors ces **** seront persuadés d'avoir "gagnés".

On ne voit plus de diffusions???? trop bien il n'y a plus d'euthanasie!!! Comment peut-on être aussi stupide?    ::  


enfin elles auront gagnés que les chiens crèvent sans avoir AUCUNE chance de pouvoir être sauuvés...

----------


## amelinemr2

Quelle  tristesse, combien ne  pourront  avoir  leur  chance à cause de ces c.....

----------


## aurlie

Et en plus, je suis sûre que ces personnes lisent ce topic et ne se rendent pas compte qu'on parle d'elles    ::

----------


## Agnès HL

C'est tout le problème des non-dits, des sous-entendus, plus personne n'y comprend rien.

La seule chose de vraiment claire c'est qu'il y a des règlements de comptes permanents qui font penser aux querelles de voisinages où les uns et les autres s'accusent,  le cas échéant, en prenant en otages le chien, le chat de l'autre quitte à ce qu'ils en payent les conséquences... pas grave, le tout c'est d'arriver à ses fins. 
 ::

----------


## phacélie

> *Le vrai combat, ce n'est pas d'empêcher les gens d'appeler (dit plus c'est uthopique) mais de placer dans ces structures des gens compréhensifs qui aiment les animaux et souhaitent de tout coeur leurs survies, qui banalisent les appels insultants de quelques unes*


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:

----------


## mushroom

Ménage effectué.

Merci de ne pas relancer des polémiques qui n'ont lieu d'être sur ce topic et encore moins sur le forum.

----------


## kristina

La citation "il faut tourner sept fois sa langue dans sa bouche avant de parler" aurait souvent tout son sens dans la PA.

Que croient donc les gens qui incendient les refuges à part que vexés, ou accusés de chimères, les responsables se ferment complètement ? Il ne faut pas sortir de la cuisse de Jupiter pour le comprendre.
Insulter, ça ne viendrait même pas à l'esprit des gens qui ont la ferme intention d'agir. 

Quand on ouvre sa gueule, il faut avoir une solide couverture derrière. Sinon on la ferme et on laisse faire ceux qui agissent réellement. 

Les donneurs de leçons, les "y'a qu'a, faut qu'on", les conseilleurs avisés qui ne connaissent rien, il y en a plein, le derrière vissé sur une chaise. 

Tiens, je me demande si ces grandes gens se nomment quand elles s'excitent au téléphone et bien sûr, ne cachent pas leur numéro... Si ça ne tuait pas les chiens, je pourrais même trouver ça drôle.

----------


## Nathalie53

> La citation "il faut tourner sept fois sa langue dans sa bouche avant de parler" aurait souvent tout son sens dans la PA.
> 
> Que croient donc les gens qui incendient les refuges à part que vexés, ou accusés de chimères, les responsables se ferment complètement ? Il ne faut pas sortir de la cuisse de Jupiter pour le comprendre.
> Insulter, ça ne viendrait même pas à l'esprit des gens qui ont la ferme intention d'agir. 
> 
> Quand on ouvre sa gueule, il faut avoir une solide couverture derrière. Sinon on la ferme et on laisse faire ceux qui agissent réellement. 
> 
> Les donneurs de leçons, les "y'a qu'a, faut qu'on", les conseilleurs avisés qui ne connaissent rien, il y en a plein, le derrière vissé sur une chaise. 
> 
> Tiens, je me demande si ces grandes gens se nomment quand elles s'excitent au téléphone et bien sûr, ne cachent pas leur numéro... Si ça ne tuait pas les chiens, je pourrais même trouver ça drôle.


hé bin je vais revenir lire les 10 pages de ce post mais en tout cas Merci de l'avoir ouvert ; Merci d'écrire ce que je pense tout bas...

Car c'est chaque jour que je pèse mes mots, que je relis mes posts afin d'éviter celles qui font tout chavirer car OUI ces personnes ont condamné et condamnent encore des innocents.

C'est dur mais rien ne sert de savoir "en gros" d'où, comment tel ou tel animal est. L'important est d'aider l'animal ! à la base nous sommes tous là pour ça ???? 

alors celles qui ne viennent que pour critiquer, harceler sans rien faire d'autre devraient passer leur chemin.

Nous devons rester soudés pour eux et les gamineries d'humains de pacotille retourne faire leur commérage de palier !

POUR la PA, il y a 2 grands sites qui aident : RESCUE  FB et petits à petits, on repère les pseudos gênants mais c'est pas facile.

SVP, je suis peut-être naïve mais si vous avez mis un pied ici sur RESCUE c'est que vous aimez les animaux donc faites seulement ce qui est demandé pour sauver l'animal et juste ça !

Christelle-Bamkhaloup

NB : Rendez-vous compte des conséquences de vos actes et de vos écrits qui portent atteinte à la VIE animale  humaine car vous en écoeurez beaucoup

*Pour moi c'est réponse résume tous ! Bravo a ceux qui font l'effort et son sur le terrain.Les autres sans commentaires tellement facile derrière son ordi* la seule chose que nous devons en retenir c'est l'amour et les sauvetages reussie depuis que je suis sur Rescues beaucoup on étais sauvé grace a la chaine de solidarité et non par les mesquinerie.Nous sommes la pour les animaux pas pour juger , parfois ce ne marche pas , mais pensons positif, beaucoup ont étaient sauvaient

----------


## louna val

oui un tres bon post 
malheureusement allez leur faire comprendrez ça



> POUR la PA, il y a 2 grands sites qui aident : RESCUE  FB et petits à petits, on repère les pseudos gênants mais c'est pas facile.


les reperer oui mais en attendant d y arriver les consequences tombent    ::  
et une fois " démasqués " elles recommencent ailleurs ou sous un autres speudos

oui le monde de la P.A c est pas mal    ::   ::

----------


## arabel

tout à fait d accord avec toi Caro. mais certains serveurs te "bannissent" si tu  ne dis pas comme eux.
ou on te dit de la "fermer".
j ai déjà dit tout ça envers le fameuses régies "protection animale"
en un mot, ça me dégoute.
j hésite même à faire des dons à ces associations. les plus grandes comprises

----------


## bilboul

Tout à fait d'accord, c'est d'ailleurs grace à cela que je n'ai plus accès à la fourrière de Parthenay (79). Et maintenant qui y va ????? cccp n'existant plus, je me demande ce que deviennent les loulous qui attérissent là-bas    ::

----------


## SarahC

> Tout à fait d'accord, c'est d'ailleurs grace à cela que je n'ai plus accès à la fourrière de Parthenay (79). Et maintenant qui y va ????? cccp n'existant plus, je me demande ce que deviennent les loulous qui attérissent là-bas


CCCP semble encore exister, non?

----------


## bilboul

Pour moi Sophie avait stopppé l'asso maintenant je ne sais pas, je ne veux pas m'avancer    :hein2: 

Tout ce qui est sur c'est que le refuge n'existe plus

----------


## SarahC

> Pour moi Sophie avait stopppé l'asso maintenant je ne sais pas, je ne veux pas m'avancer   
> 
> Tout ce qui est sur c'est que le refuge n'existe plus


Ben je pensais aussi, mais comme semble y avoir des animaux:
http://forum-cccp.forumpro.fr/kaloupile ... -t2330.htm
Ca vaudrait le coup de la recontacter, car elle semble sauver des chats et qq chiens de la région, elle doit dc tjs être sur place. 
Ce chat, par ex, date de sept/oct 2010. Vois av elle si elle peut t'aider.

HS terminé, car ce que je mets ici n'a pas sa place dans cette rubrique, comme vous l'aurez compris

----------


## etosky

BILBOUL  la fourriere de parthenay est gérée depuis peu par la spa79  il y a eu des articles dans les journaux je n'en sais pas plus

fin du hs    ::

----------


## aurlie

Remonte petit topic.
Certains n'ont toujours pas compris   :sontfous:

----------

c'est vrai que la PA, ce n'est pas du "tout et n'importe quoi", on n'agit pas sous la colère, mais pour le bien des animaux et rien d'autre.
Ce post est super pour mettre les pendules à l'heure et que les "amateurs gueulards" choisissent une autre passion plus appropriée pour leur cerveau....

J'aimerais mettre en lien ce post sur Facebook car là bas il y a un concentré de cons qui croient tout savoir et diffusent bêtement, me l'autorisez-vous ?
je ne le mettrais pas sans votre accord et je comprendrais si vous ne le souhaitez pas.

----------

Ne pas oublier  que  l'immense majorité des personnes lambda a  tout simplement et avant tout besoin d'être informée...    ::   :adieu: 

En cela, le post de départ est très utile et tout le monde devrait en avoir connaissance, effectivement.

Ce qui peut paraître évident voire insupportable quand on est dans la PA,  ne l'est pas forcément pour le débutant ou le novice qui sera de bonne volonté et de bonne foi dans son ignorance...

Je ne parle pas de gens malveillants, pas nets, virulents, malsains ou autres, je parle de tout un chacun qui n'y met pas forcément de la mauvaise volonté et croit bien faire   :? 

Oui je sais, c'est terrible de pouvoir faire des dégâts en toute innocence, mais deux petits exemples rapides pour illustrer ( il y en a tellement d'autres...) : pour  le premier sauvetage de fourrière où j'ai été FA, j'ai tellement paniqué en voulant bien faire et en ne comprenant rien à rien, que j'ai gesticulé dans tous les sens pour trouver une assoc pouvant sortir les chats de fourrière pour moi et appelé tous azimuts, y compris la fourrière elle-même sans même m'en rendre compte, puisqu'il y avait marqué "refuge" dans l'annuaire    ::     J'ai su après à quel point les conséquences auraient pu être dramatiques, je crois que l'une ou l'autre personne est passée derrière moi pour rattraper le coup et j'ai eu chaud aux fesses (et encore très honte quand j'y pense    ::   ::   )... mais dans l'urgence et l'ignorance totale du fonctionnement du forum et aussi de beaucoup de choses qui s'y passent, j'imagine que cela peut arriver à bien d'autres...

Deuxième exemple, basique... je suis frappée que ceux qui ne stérilisent ou  ne castrent pas leurs animaux (surtout les chats) se fassent fréquemment limite agresser par les personnes oeuvrant dans la PA. Ceux qui ne savent rien du sort dramatique des animaux (si, ils sont beaucoup    ::   ) n'ont aucune idée des conséquences que cela peut entraîner ni des horreurs qui se commettent partout. Je sais que ça semble bizarre, mais je pense sincèrement que la majorité des personnes ne sait rien ou pas grand-chose et qu'il faut commencer par le  leur expliquer et faire en sorte qu'ils en prennent conscience (rien de tel qu'un petit tour sur ce forum par exemple...).

S'énerver ne sert à rien, même si je omprends très bien que vu d'une assoc on soit exaspéré, mais informer sans relâche avant tout me semble le seul moyen à long terme d'avoir un impact bénéfique sur le plus grand nombre. Je serai morte ou épuisée d'ici là, mais bon...   ::  


Oups j'avais dit que je ferais bref, pardon    ::

----------


## lealouboy

Madeleine, là on parle de personnes qui appellent les refuges pour les insulter car ils pratiquent l'euthanasie    ::   Ces personnes qui appellent ne veulent pas adopter ou aider, juste "taper" sur ceux qui bossent dans ces structures en crachant leur (inutile) venin    ::  

Pour la stérilisation, je suis d'accord avec toi, il faut informer    ::  
Néanmoins, c'est rageant (à force) lorsque les personnes te répondent que oui il font des portées mais qu'EUX ils les placent très bien    ::   surtout lorsque tu viens d'aller lire les posts de la rubrique "ils n'ont pas eu de chance"    ::   ::   ::

----------

Rooo ben tu sais lealouboy, quand la fourrière m'a dit  grosso modo que :  "non madame, il n'y a pas d'euthanasies chez nous, si vous croyez n'importe quoi ce n'est pas une raison pour venir nous emm...", ou quelque chose d'approchant, je crois me rappeler que j'ai perdu mon sang-froid et dit des choses très désagréables hein    ::   ::  

Je sais, tout n'est pas si simple, il y a une flopée d'abrutis, à commencer par ceux qui maltraitent les animaux, ceux qui les abandonnent et les mettent en danger et ceux qui se font du fric  sur le dos de la misère et de la détresse animale, mais je continue, je ne sais pas pourquoi d'ailleurs, à être persuadée qu'une majorité de ces abrutis a un bon fond et qu'elle n'est qu'abrutie par ignorance...

Question de survie morale pour ne pas mourir de tristesse, sans doute...  je n'ai même pas encore eu le courage de lire les posts de la rubrique "ils n'ont pas eu de chance" à part celui-ci, c'est dire...    :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:

----------


## Bruce25

Etait, est, et sera toujours quelque chose à essayer (?  :hein:  ) de faire comprendre...

up      :hein2:

----------


## christine.velard

> Ce post sadresse aux grandes personnes de la PA (enfin cest ce quelles croient    ) qui, par leur connerie, leur manque dégo, leur soi disant "grande gueule", enfin bref, leur pitoyable besoin de reconnaissance, condamnent des milliers danimaux à la mort !
> 
> En effet, "grâce" à ces personnes, qui croient avoir raison de dire ce quelles pensent (et donc qui préfèrent le dire même si ça condamne un animal à la mort, vive la PA    ), maintenant de nombreux refuges refusent toute diffusion, (quand on sait comment les sites et forums danimaux aident aux placements) et donc encore plus danimaux sont euthanasiés, mais ce nest pas grave, personne ne le sait, et ces personnes croient naïvement quil ny a plus deutha !
> douce utopie
> 
> Cest donc elles qui condamnent chaque année des milliers danimaux à la mort, dans lindifférence totale, sans que rien ne puisse être tenté pour les sauver.
> 
> Elles doivent sans doute croire que tant que rien ne se dit, il n'y a pas deuthanasie Quelle belle preuve dintelligence !!!
> 
> ...


je découvre ce post avec un énorme plaisir javoue que j'ai renoncer a lire 10 pages car par moment il dérive sur du HS mais je me permets de remette la citation de caro qui dit tout a la place d'un grand nombres de personnes qui pense tout bas malheureusement avoir le courage de crier haut et fort les erreurs de tous car l'humain n'est pas parfait mais dans ce milieu il faut savoir assumer et réparer ces erreurs mais aussi en tirer une leçon pour ne pas recommencer. la protection animal n'est pas une vocation mais un état d'esprits qui peu certes être un loisir pour certains une passion si l'on peu dire ainsi mais il ne faut pas négliger que ce sont des vie avant tout que nous mettons en danger par nos soit disant certitudes de bien agir .
nous sommes tous a blâmer par nos actes qui nous mènent parfois a des erreurs qui coûte la vie des animaux pas la notre a travers la protection certains humains confirme qu'ils se veulent justicier de la PA en critiquant en diffamant en condamnant si seulement ce milieu comprenait que nous avancerions tous grâce a une chaîne de solidarité cela pourrait rendre meilleurs la vie des animaux car nous humain nous n'avons rien a y gagner et ça il ne faut pas l'oublier .
nous avons la chance d'avoir une évolution qui permets par la diffusion , le terrain, le téléphone de faire tant de choses pour offrir une amélioration tels quelle soit mais une fois de plus l'humain s'en sert a des fin qui décrive son comportement pour certains prétentieux orgueilleux malsain jaloux tout ce coté néfaste négatif de l'humain ....bref tout ça pour dire bravo pour ce post qui mérite dêtre lu et remis face aux personnes qui se disent mieux que tous moi y compris ou je ne sais quoi.
moi la première j'ai fais des erreurs que j'assume car il faut savoir que pour les protecteurs qui agissent par leur état d'esprits souffre de cette cruautés qui reigne sur la planète et qui en est la cause ????? L'HUMAIN ENCORE UNE FOIS  "qui n'a jamais fait de mal qui n'a jamais trahie qui n'a jamais critiquer ????? personnes car l'humain est ainsi .
de quoi se mettre en colère 365 jours par an car comment faire comprendre que la vie animal est identique a la notre ils ont un coeur des poumons des sentiments des espoirs qui leurs sont voler ce milieu n'est pas un milieu de rente de revenue mais de bénévolat et la seule récompense que l'ont doit en tirer est la satisfaction d'avoir sauver une vie 

 :Embarrassment: k:  caro

----------


## chienschatsdu62

Merci caro pour ce message que j'approuve totalement, même nous dans notre refuge on va finir par ne plus accepter les diffusions à cause de personnes qui gâchent notre travail et critiquent sans arrêt, j'espère que sa fera réfléchir ...

----------


## trichka52

:Embarrassment: k:   :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:  pour "cet article"....

----------


## pouic pouic

:grrr:  je voulais mentionner simplement une petite chose : pourquoi les SPA n'obligent-elles pas les adoptants a la sterilisation des chiennes surtout
nous venons d'avoir vu un cas sur le site d'annonces le plus connu   :demon:   une personne voulant faire une portée a sa chienne qu'il a eu a la SPA   ...des injures et des insultes ont ete proferées.... par cette personne a l'egard de la reclamation toute bete   :cartonrouge:  .alors qu'on ne fasse pas tant de propagande pour la sterilisation si les refuges SPA ne sont pas capables de montrer le bon exemple,    ::    il ne s'agit pas d'argent a debourser pour la SPA mais les assoiciations marchent avec un cheque de caution    ::    ça ferait en reflechir plus 'un adoptant    :Embarrassment: ops2:   et si vraiment il refuse et bien on ne donne pas de chien....    ::   c'est tout...de la fermeté dans la PA c'est necessaire    ::    l'inconscience et l'imbecilité est une des priorités a combattre dans la PA envers des adoptants peu respectueux de l'animal    ::   et en tirer un benefice alors là c'est le comble   :boulet:

----------


## Shat

Il ne faut pas généraliser. Dans le refuge  que je connais tous les
chats sont stérilisés et les
chiens , en particulier les
chiennes,  sont la plupart du temps  stérilisés et quand ils ne le sont pas 
l'adoptant doit payer une caution de stérilisation, c'est à dire donner
un chèque de bonne foi qui ne lui est restitué qu'après qu'il ait
fourni la preuve de la stérilisation de l'animal.
Et par ailleurs les bénévoles qui effectuent l'adoption font le suivi
des adoptions.

Maintenant il y a peut etre des cas où il est
dangereux d'anesthésier un chien (chien agé) et
il y a certainement dans de nombreux refuges  (en particulier ceux
pour qui on lit souvent des "ils risquent la mort" ) 
des problèmes de surpopulation. Il faut savoir
qu'une stérilisation bloque l'adoption de l'animal pendant
quelque temps (se rétablir l'opération...le retrait des fils...).Certains
refuges surpeuplés n'ont peut etre pas le choix: bloquer
l'adoption d'un animal c'est aussi bloquer les boxes qui pendant ce
temps là ne peuvent pas accueillir d'animaux  en danger.  Je
n'excuse pas mais j'essaie de comprendre.    ::

----------


## sapeur

Je poste au mauvais endroit mais la j'ai envie d'hurler....

Vous avez du le voir, tous les posts de bethune sont verrouillés.... et oui pourtant ils font toujours leur maximum, et comme d'autres refuges ils doivent aussi faire des erreurs... Mais ca ne sert a rien de leur hurler dessus car voila le resultat !!!!!

En attendant Hélène felicitations pour le travail que tu fais !!!!

Je Reste Polie, mais ce soir je me demande comment nous feront pour savoir les animaux qui ont besoin de nous la bas....

Félicitations a celle qui ouverts trop leur bouche !!!!

Voila mon coup de gueulle même si certains ou certaine d'ici vont m'incendier....

----------


## breton67

:Stick Out Tongue: lusun:  je me joins a SAPEUR 
j en profite pour dire mon admiration pour Hélene que je ne connais que pour ses posts ,pour le travail formidable qu elle abat sans nul doute tres souvent au détriment de sa santé et de son entourage direct 
je suis en train de p^leurer comme une gosse  sur les consequences de" cette decision 
au fil des posts je me suis sans aucun doute comme beaucoup attachée a nombre de ces loulous et j ai mal de penser que je ne saurais plus ce qui va leur arriver 
 ::   ce soir je me sens mal tres mal et j ai mal pour eux tous

----------


## Vegane7

Je ne comprends rien.
Je suis la plupart des posts du 62 et je n'ai vu personne hurler dessus.
Donc je ne pense pas qu'il faille incriminer des gens sur ce forum.

----------


## florannie

:Stick Out Tongue: lusun:  Moi aussi je remercie HELENe car bossé au refuge, prendre sur son temps personnel pour poster pour sauver tous ces chiens: FRANCHEMENT  :applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2:  .


Comment à présent saurons nous le devenir des chiens?   ::   ::   ::   .

----------


## sapeur

le forum de bethune est idem..... post veerrouillé...

 ::

----------


## chienschatsdu62

ce post avait été très bien intitulé je je remercis l'admi qui l'a écrit

aujourd'hui c'est à notre tour d'arreter pour un temps donné ... voir fermer le forum définitivement, et je ne vais y laissé ma santé pour des personnes qui me boussillent mon boulot et mon moral en ce moment, le refuge fait du trafic car il envoie quelques chiens à l'étranger notament RDE et qui soit disant nous envoies des fotos bidon pour cacher que le chien sera mort ensuite ... pour des labos (qd ils nous prennent des vieux chiens ) chiens de cat ( pour des combats ) ect .. et pour la pauvre histoire da cassy, qui avait certes une solution, mais un arreté d'eutha est arrivé vendredi . voilà ! j'en prends plein la gueule depuis 2 jours, ces personnes font les sourdes oreilles, j'ai beau me justifier, la seule chose que l'on m'a dit que j'étais bonne  qu'à ne vendre des chaussures, ce que dans quoi je vais peut être me reconvertire ... enfin c'est facile de dire, hélène n'arrete pas pour ça pense aux animaux .. tout à fait c'est avec eux que je me bats depuis 5 ans maintenant . mon but c'était de passé ( qd je suis arrivées au refuge) de 20 eutha par semaines à 0 ! mon but était atteint , malheureusement ces grendes gueules, que je ne citerais car elles sont trop nombreuses sur FB, j'ai même eut des menaces vendredi au tel, en me disant, qu'on allait s'occuper de mon cas, du refuge et de la directrice . nous sommes le seul refuge du 62 à placer des chiens de cat ! demain à mon avis cela sera fini, à cause d'elles .... ils se sont investis dans le cas de cassy . qd je leurs ai dit sur FB qu'on avait encore 7 staff et rott et que si ils voulaient nous aider, ils pouvaient, là je n'ai eut aucune réponse ....

donc je continue à mettre MES chiens en fotos sur mon forum, les posts restes vérouillés ... si vous voulez continuer à nous aider, je serais dispo par téléphone . chaque chiens qui aura une solution, sera mis en réservé point .   nous fesons du trafic apparament, dc elles sont contentes, maintenant tout cela est fini .

a bon entendeur

----------


## sapeur

Perso Hélène nous on continuera de vous aider autant que l'on pourra....

Je regarderai regulierement le forum de bethune... et tu sais que si tu as des grosses urgences concernant les braques et chiens de chasses tu peux m'appeller sans probleme....

----------


## chienschatsdu62

> Perso Hélène nous on continuera de vous aider autant que l'on pourra....
> 
> Je regarderai regulierement le forum de bethune... et tu sais que si tu as des grosses urgences concernant les braques et chiens de chasses tu peux m'appeller sans probleme....


comme je te disais je sais sur qui je peux compter et elles le savent aussi ... dc pas de pb pour moi ! je re mercie toutes celles qui me soutiennent . je n'ai aps dit mon dernier mot .

----------


## candynet

Désoléede lire ce que je viens de lire Chienschatsdu62....

Ma petite Chipie est sortie du refuge de Béthune en janvier 2009, et elle fait notre bonheur depuis ce temps là.....
Sans le refuge, sans vous qui diffusez,  elle ne serait plus de ce monde aujourd'hui.....et je connais par l'Association Coeur sur Pattes, beaucoup d'autres chiens aussi qui ont été sauvés de Béthune.

Réussir les adoptions à 100 % et être sûrs des personnes qui adoptent en France ou à l'Etranger, est impossible.

Ayant moi même fait des enquêtes après placement pour la SPA de ma région, j'ai été confronté à des adoptions qui avaient échoué ou dont les chiens avaient été redonnés.....Il est impossible d'être toujours sûrs de la bonne foi des gens....et de leur avenir (divorce, décès....) quand on place un chien.

Tout cela pour vous remercier pour tous les chiens et chats qui ont été sauvés grace à vous, pour vous demander de continuer ce formidable travail que vous faites du mieux que vous le pouvez (diffusion, suivi...sauvetage) et malheureusement accompagnement de ceux qui n'ont pas eu la chance d'être sauvés.

Voilà moi en tout cas je vous remercie de tout coeur pour notre petite Chipie, pour tous les autres, et j'espère que vous continuerez pour tous les animaux qui comptent sur vous.

Courage et merci

----------


## breton67

::   j éspere que les personnes concernées se reconnaitront    ::  
tellement facile de critiquer 
je ne crois pas qu en France nous ayons l exlusivité des adoptions réussies   :hein2:

----------


## chanloue

holala... quel dommage que dans la PA tant de personnes ne s intéressent qu à leur notoriété et leur pub... cherchent à régler des comptes, alors que tous nous devrions oeuvrer pour les animaux, sans distinction ; des loulous vont en pâtir... comme s ils n avaient pas déjà assez de misères comme ça du fait de maitres irresponsables, d éleveurs véreux, d animaleries de m.rde... en résumé d humains pourris
sinon, petit hs, chienschatsdu 62, ne jamais se justifier devant des c.ns, c est leur faire trop d honneur et risquer d apporter du crédit à leurs mensonges et sottises... bien triste pour toi, je comprends ton dégout... courage !

----------


## zagora

chienschats inutile de te dire que tu as mon soutien , tu le sais. Je suis triste pour les chiens de Béthune car ce n'était pas le moment de diminuer leurs chances mais c'est vrai que devant tant d'acharnement car je sais ce qu'il s'est passé, tu as eu le courage de les affronter mais elles n'ont pas eu la politesse de t'écouter jusqu'au bout.

----------


## brigit33

:?  :?  :? 
Je dois être idiote, mais je ne comprends rien. Pourquoi, quelques puissent être les critiques, Chienschats qui a l'air de se défoncer et d'avoir de bons résultats pour les animaux du refuge, ne peut elle plus poster sur Rescue? 

Bon courage en tout cas

----------


## Daysie433

Hélène,

quelle tristesse d'apprendre tout ça..........je diffuse pour vos petites races et je continuerai de le faire avec votre accord sur le forum d'adoptez un caniche.

je n'oublie pas que mon petit Snif est passé par votre refuge avant d'aller à filémon et que je l'adopte.

je vous souhaite bon courage.

----------


## UFANO

> ce post avait été très bien intitulé je je remercis l'admi qui l'a écrit
> 
> aujourd'hui c'est à notre tour d'arreter pour un temps donné ... voir fermer le forum définitivement, et je ne vais y laissé ma santé pour des personnes qui me boussillent mon boulot et mon moral en ce moment, le refuge fait du trafic car il envoie quelques chiens à l'étranger notament RDE et qui soit disant nous envoies des fotos bidon pour cacher que le chien sera mort ensuite ... pour des labos (qd ils nous prennent des vieux chiens ) chiens de cat ( pour des combats ) ect .. et pour la pauvre histoire da cassy, qui avait certes une solution, mais un arreté d'eutha est arrivé vendredi . voilà ! j'en prends plein la gueule depuis 2 jours, ces personnes font les sourdes oreilles, j'ai beau me justifier, la seule chose que l'on m'a dit que j'étais bonne  qu'à ne vendre des chaussures, ce que dans quoi je vais peut être me reconvertire ... enfin c'est facile de dire, hélène n'arrete pas pour ça pense aux animaux .. tout à fait c'est avec eux que je me bats depuis 5 ans maintenant . mon but c'était de passé ( qd je suis arrivées au refuge) de 20 eutha par semaines à 0 ! mon but était atteint , malheureusement ces grendes gueules, que je ne citerais car elles sont trop nombreuses sur FB, j'ai même eut des menaces vendredi au tel, en me disant, qu'on allait s'occuper de mon cas, du refuge et de la directrice . nous sommes le seul refuge du 62 à placer des chiens de cat ! demain à mon avis cela sera fini, à cause d'elles .... ils se sont investis dans le cas de cassy . qd je leurs ai dit sur FB qu'on avait encore 7 staff et rott et que si ils voulaient nous aider, ils pouvaient, là je n'ai eut aucune réponse ....
> 
> donc je continue à mettre MES chiens en fotos sur mon forum, les posts restes vérouillés ... si vous voulez continuer à nous aider, je serais dispo par téléphone . chaque chiens qui aura une solution, sera mis en réservé point .   nous fesons du trafic apparament, dc elles sont contentes, maintenant tout cela est fini .
> 
> a bon entendeur


Bravo et courage pour ce que tu as fais et continues de faire. 
Pour nos rotts partis à RDE, j'ai eu droit aux mêmes inepties mais les chiens sont sauvés et dans des foyers où ils sont heureux ! C'est le principal

----------


## Perlabianca

> ceci dit on va pas se cacher que y'a aussi des refuges qui ont la gachette très facile et que c'est clairement "louche" dans certains cas.
> 
> même si le fond du problème est de toutes façons la surpopulation animale et les gens qui l'engendrent, mais bon, quoiqu'il en soit, même quand y'a des choses révoltantes en provenances des refuges, on peut RIEN faire.
> 
> c'est pas en venant dénoncer ici que ça changera quoique ce soit, c'est pas en les harcelant au téléphone ou que sais-je que ça arrangera les choses ... 
> 
> certains auront certainement remarqué qu'il n'y a plus aucune annonce de certains refuges depuis quelques temps et qu'on en verra plus aucune parce que grâce à toutes ces conneries y'a interdiction de diffusion totale sur plusieurs établissement, et ça va continuer ... c'est à se demander parfois si y'a pas des gens qui font exprès de faire en sorte que les choses se passent comme ça pour que les animaux aient encore moins de chance ...


Exaspérée par les injures qui volent dans tous les sens sur certains sites, j'ai ajouté mon grain de sel pas plus tard qu'il y a 5 jours...  Ces râleurs nés à qui je m'adresse sur ce site dont je ne dirai pas le nom par respect... me font penser à ceux qui se mêlent aux manifestations pacifiques dans le seul but de se défouler. Une grande partie de ces semeurs de troubles, à part du bla-bla et mettre les bâtons dans les roues de ceux qui se démènent pour aider vraiment, avec leurs gros mots et injures se fichent bien du sort de la cause où dans notre cas de l'animal... car une fois leur venin craché, ils s'en-vont à la recherche d'autres personnes à critiquer! 
Voici mon commentaire en question:

"Les motifs d'abandon sont très utiles pour éviter que certaines situations se reproduisent à l'avenir. Dans les commentaires je lis très souvent noir sur blanc ce que je pense ;-) mais que j'évite d'extérioriser ou alors avec diplomatie. Ouvrir grand notre porte et sans juger restera le meilleur moyen pour éviter que ces gens fassent le choix de faire euthanasier le chien (ou pire) plutôt que de se voir faire traiter de tous le noms d'oiseaux imaginable sur Facebook ou autres... Leur décision est prise, les juger en rendra le sort de nos protégés que plus incertain. Certains refuges ou fourrières refusent déjà la diffusion sur Facebook, voir tous les sites... parce que certaines personnes profitent des infos pour les appeler dans le seul but d'exprimer leur dégout par des injures. Et voilà le résultat!!! J'espère que vous ne m'en voudrez pas pour cette petite leçon de prise de conscience, car je sais que sauver ces abandonnés est notre but à tous..."

Personnellement, si je découvre qu'une personne en critique un autre sur mon profil... c'est simple... j'efface immédiatement le commentaire et si la personne ne comprend pas mon geste, c'est le même prix! 
Si tout le monde qui dépose et diffuse des annonces surveillait ses annonces dans ce sens, on limiterais déjà un peu les dégâts... à savoir, l'interdiction de diffuser que décident de plus en plus de fourrières et refuges... que je comprends d'ailleurs tout autant que je regrette ce genre de décision dont les seuls victimes sont justement ceux que nous nous efforçons de sauver! 

idem que toi... A B E

Amicalement, Marlise

----------


## SarahC

> ce post avait été très bien intitulé je je remercis l'admi qui l'a écrit
> 
> aujourd'hui c'est à notre tour d'arreter pour un temps donné ... voir fermer le forum définitivement, et je ne vais y laissé ma santé pour des personnes qui me boussillent mon boulot et mon moral en ce moment, le refuge fait du trafic car il envoie quelques chiens à l'étranger notament RDE et qui soit disant nous envoies des fotos bidon pour cacher que le chien sera mort ensuite ... pour des labos (qd ils nous prennent des vieux chiens ) chiens de cat ( pour des combats ) ect .. et pour la pauvre histoire da cassy, qui avait certes une solution, mais un arreté d'eutha est arrivé vendredi . voilà ! j'en prends plein la gueule depuis 2 jours, ces personnes font les sourdes oreilles, j'ai beau me justifier, la seule chose que l'on m'a dit que j'étais bonne  qu'à ne vendre des chaussures, ce que dans quoi je vais peut être me reconvertire ... enfin c'est facile de dire, hélène n'arrete pas pour ça pense aux animaux .. tout à fait c'est avec eux que je me bats depuis 5 ans maintenant . mon but c'était de passé ( qd je suis arrivées au refuge) de 20 eutha par semaines à 0 ! mon but était atteint , malheureusement ces grendes gueules, que je ne citerais car elles sont trop nombreuses sur FB, j'ai même eut des menaces vendredi au tel, en me disant, qu'on allait s'occuper de mon cas, du refuge et de la directrice . nous sommes le seul refuge du 62 à placer des chiens de cat ! demain à mon avis cela sera fini, à cause d'elles .... ils se sont investis dans le cas de cassy . qd je leurs ai dit sur FB qu'on avait encore 7 staff et rott et que si ils voulaient nous aider, ils pouvaient, là je n'ai eut aucune réponse ....
> 
> donc je continue à mettre MES chiens en fotos sur mon forum, les posts restes vérouillés ... si vous voulez continuer à nous aider, je serais dispo par téléphone . chaque chiens qui aura une solution, sera mis en réservé point .   nous fesons du trafic apparament, dc elles sont contentes, maintenant tout cela est fini .
> 
> a bon entendeur


Oui mais il y a des CHATS et des CHIENS qui méritent que les idiots ne gagnent pas, ce serait leur faire trop d'honneur;
qd on ne fait rien, on n'est jamais critiqué. J'imagine que c'est dur, mais céder à cela, c'est faire le jeu de ces abrutis qui s'en foutent, eux, qu'il y ait des morts. C'est la PA, ce sont les gens, et bcp sont là pas juste pr les animaux, malheureusement!

----------


## AMA

Au risque de passer pour la c..... de service , quelqu'un pourrait-il expliquer en deux mots de quoi il s'agit ; je ne suis qu'un visiteur lambda , mais j'ai déjà adopté un chien grâce à rescue , un chat , grâce à une SPA et je viens ici pour voir si je ne peux pas aider , en envoyant des sous comme je l'ai fait à plusieurs reprises ; mais là , je ne comprends pas pourquoi les gens se fâchent . 
Si ce que je dis pollue , effacez .

----------


## marie92

> Ce post sadresse aux grandes personnes de la PA (enfin cest ce quelles croient    ) qui, par leur connerie, leur manque dégo, leur soi disant "grande gueule", enfin bref, leur pitoyable besoin de reconnaissance, condamnent des milliers danimaux à la mort !
> 
> En effet, "grâce" à ces personnes, qui croient avoir raison de dire ce quelles pensent (et donc qui préfèrent le dire même si ça condamne un animal à la mort, vive la PA    ), maintenant de nombreux refuges refusent toute diffusion, (quand on sait comment les sites et forums danimaux aident aux placements) et donc encore plus danimaux sont euthanasiés, mais ce nest pas grave, personne ne le sait, et ces personnes croient naïvement quil ny a plus deutha !
> douce utopie
> 
> Cest donc elles qui condamnent chaque année des milliers danimaux à la mort, dans lindifférence totale, sans que rien ne puisse être tenté pour les sauver.
> 
> Elles doivent sans doute croire que tant que rien ne se dit, il n'y a pas deuthanasie Quelle belle preuve dintelligence !!!
> 
> ...



voici l'explication ama
merci a caro d'avoir fait ce poste

merci a héléne et au refuge du 62 de tout ce qu'il font il se devout sans compter leur temps et leur dévouement pour tout ces abandonnés

messiers et mesdames aller passé un peu de votre temps dans le monde réel des fourrière et des spa au lieu de faire des commérages par ordinateur vous verrez la réalité de chaque jour et le courage de ceux qui sen occupent

cela me rends malade les animaux vont encore en pâtir ,moins de diffusion moins d'adoption et les vacances arrivent............

----------


## candynet

[quote="marie92"merci a héléne et au refuge du 62 de tout ce qu'il font il se devout sans compter leur temps et leur dévouement pour tout ces abandonnés

messiers et mesdames aller passé un peu de votre temps dans le monde réel des fourrière et des spa au lieu de faire des commérages par ordinateur vous verrez la réalité de chaque jour et le courage de ceux qui sen occupent

cela me rends malade les animaux vont encore en pâtir ,moins de diffusion moins d'adoption et les vacances arrivent............[/quote]


+ 1

Pas toujours facile de pousser la porte d'un refuge pour aider, mais quand on l'a fait, on comprend.....trop de chiens pour le peu de bénévoles qui aident (nettoyage des box, nourriture, soins yeux, oreilles ou autres, vaisselle des gamelles des animaux, promenade quand c'est autorisé par les refuges afin que les chiens puissent se dégourdir les papattes et voir autre chose que leur box)
quant à ceux qui reçoivent les animaux que les personnes abandonnent, il faut parfois mettre les poings dans sa poche devant les excuses d'abandons......et devant le chien qui regarde repartir son maitre, celui-ci partant sans se retourner, et sans une caresse pour celui qui l'aime, qui a encore confiance en lui et qui va passer plusieurs jours à l'attendre.....

----------


## UFANO

Merci de ces messages mais il est important de souligner et de faire comprendre que la vie quotidienne d'un refuge qui fait office de fourrière est loin du monde des bisounours !

----------


## Nounette

*+ 1* UFANO !!

----------


## Flo13

Je ne connais pas la fourrière de Béthune, ni Hélène, mais quand on voit sur Rescue tout le boulot qu'elle fait (video et photos, test, diffusion....) pour sortir les malheureux de là-bas, personne ne peut rien lui reprocher.
Yamakasi qui désire laisser tomber la PA (c'est compréhensible), maintenant ChiensChatsdu 62 qui est à bout: ce sont deux grandes figures du forum qui risquent de partir. Et vu le nombre de chiens qu'elles font sauver, je ne sais pas si elles seront remplaçables.   :Frown:

----------


## corinnedukerque

Faut être complétement idiot pour penser qu'une asso aurait besoin d' aller à l'étranger (pour eux) chercher des chiens en refuges (donc repertoriés) de surcroît identifiés, pour en faire un trafic, *alors qu'il n'y a qu'à aller sur un des multiples sites d'annonces gratuites (que je ne nommerais pas mais que tout le monde connaît) pour en obtenir sans aucune contre partie, complétément gratuitement, des chiens, chats, rongeurs....de tout âge, de toute taille, de race ou non et bien sûr 9 fois sur 10 non identifiés.*

Celui qui veut trafiquer ne passent pas par les refuges, ne prend pas la peine de créer une asso (et les contraintes qui vont avec)...et ne se déclare pas, enfin un peu de bon sens svp ! *Des chiens catégorisés ou non, sont présents et sont donnés sur ces sites d'annonces gratuites chaque jour à un rythme effréné*. 

Que ceux qui veulent agir contre les trafics agissent là bas. Il y a beaucoup de boulot et ils ne risquent pas d'être trop nombreux !

Laisser les refuges sérieux travailler et sauver les chiens/chats... qui en ont besoin. Merci pour eux.

----------


## chienschatsdu62

> Faut être complétement idiot pour penser qu'une asso aurait besoin d' aller à l'étranger (pour eux) chercher des chiens en refuges (donc repertoriés) de surcroît identifiés, pour en faire un trafic, *alors qu'il n'y a qu'à aller sur un des multiples sites d'annonces gratuites (que je ne nommerais pas mais que tout le monde connaît) pour en obtenir sans aucune contre partie, complétément gratuitement, des chiens, chats, rongeurs....de tout âge, de toute taille, de race ou non et bien sûr 9 fois sur 10 non identifiés.*
> 
> Celui qui veut trafiquer ne passent pas par les refuges, ne prend pas la peine de créer une asso (et les contraintes qui vont avec)...et ne se déclare pas, enfin un peu de bon sens svp ! *Des chiens catégorisés ou non, sont présents et sont donnés sur ces sites d'annonces gratuites chaque jour à un rythme effréné*. 
> 
> Que ceux qui veulent agir contre les trafics agissent là bas. Il y a beaucoup de boulot et ils ne risquent pas d'être trop nombreux !
> 
> Laisser les refuges sérieux travailler et sauver les chiens/chats... qui en ont besoin. Merci pour eux.



lol tous ces messages c'est sur une certaines page de FB d'une certaines personnes qui faudraient les mettres, car c'est elle qui m'a complètement détruite, la semaine dernière elle en avait après béthune, après henin, maintenant elle s'en prend à des asso, une a même décidé d'en quitter une ! et même fait appel à des cellules anti trafic ...

----------


## BOULET60

Hélène fait du bon boulot elle doit avoir tout notre considération car c est une battante  grace à elle des chiens sont postés puis sauvés je la comprends car certains se disent PA parlent beaucoup mais agissent guère d autre pour sastisfaire leur ego mettre en danger une adoption ou la vie d un loulou
il y a quelques mois j ai failli baisser les bras comme vous mais les loulous sont là il ne faut pas qu ils en patissent pour des c......
HIER Yamakasi aujourdhui Chienschats 62  Moi je leur tire mon chapeau et leur adresse mon plus grand respect

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

combien de  fois je me suis dis  allez maintenant ça suffit j'arretes tout j'en ai raz le bol de la méchanceté humaine mais quand j'ai regardé les yeux de mes loulous je me suis dis il faut continuer pour eux ya encore du boulot !!! nous sommes une région ou il y a énormément d'abandons en refuge ou sur la voie publique et je peux vous dire que le refuge de béthune n'est pas gaté par tout ça  des arrivages tous les jours et les box d'attentes pleins quand ils ouvrent les portes !!!! c le seul refuge de chez nous qui accepte les chiens catégorisés malgré la difficulté pour replacer ces animaux dans tous les cas si ils ne les acceptaient pas ça serait l'eutha directe au véto   là ils ont quand meme une chance de trouver un foyer si malheureusement il y a des euthas réalisées  ça n'est surement pas des eutha de complaisance mais par nécessité yvette et héléne font un boulot super pour éviter les euthas  !!! pour nos trois refuges on essaie de se serrer les coudes et de s'entraider mais il faut vraiment arreter la médisance et la méchanceté gratuite de certaines personnes !!!!  des amies qui sont intervenues sur ce poste nous aident énormément dans nos sauvetages au point de vue financier et je les en remercient encore milles fois !!!!  alors mon dernier mot sera   arreter d'appeler les fourriéres et refuges si on ne peut plus y rentrer faire des photos  diffuser  etc !!!! combien de vies vont etre sacrifiées !!!!!!!

----------


## Shat

> et je peux vous dire que le refuge de béthune n'est pas gaté par tout ça des arrivages tous les jours et les box d'attentes pleins quand ils ouvrent les portes !!!!* c le seul refuge de chez nous qui accepte les chiens catégorisés* malgré la difficulté pour replacer ces animaux dans tous les cas si ils ne les acceptaient pas ça serait l'eutha directe au véto là ils ont quand meme une chance de trouver un foyer


c'est pas pour casser la baraque  mais je reconnais 
objectivement que ça, les refuges du 21 ne le font pas 
ou alors au compte goutte bien qu'ils s'occupent
parfaitement bien et jusqu'à adoption des autres chiens
abandonnés, perdus  et parfois co-voiturés.
Béthune est donc méritoire sur ce plan là.   ::

----------


## le gall

Hélène, il est dommage que les chiens payent pour des personnes qui ne sont capables que de colporter des ragots de maternelle. Il y a et il y aura toujours des gens prêts à détruire le travail des autres par jalousie et bétise.
Pour le bien de tous les pauvres abandonnés du refuge, ne cessez pas votre investissement, ils n'ont plus que vous pour s'en sortir. Et pour un mauvais esprit, sachez que très certainement 99.9% des personnes de ce forum vous soutiennent et vous remercient pour le travail fantastique que vous effectuez et surtout pour votre courage fasse à cette détresse permanente.
Mille  ::   ::   et surtout oubliez cette méchanceté gratuite, nous sommes tous avec vous.

----------


## vmmiss

Toute ma gratitude à ceux et celles qui aident à quelque niveau que ce soit pour sauver les animaux

bien plaçée pour savoir que dès que l'on agit, certaines personnes essaient systématiquement de vous salir ce qui a la limite ne serait pas grave si ça ne portait pas préjudice aux principaux intéressés, les animaux

il ne faut pas lâcher pour eux, encore MERCI aux fourrières, refuges, asso, particuliers qui FONT QUELQUE CHOSE, c'est tellement difficile 

mais nous seront toujours récompensés quand on voit nos protégés heureux dans leur nouvelle famille, c'est pour ça que l'on continue malgré les pourritures qui se répandent et entravent nos actions

----------


## breton67

::   ::   ::  a toutes celles qui se dévouent sans compter leur peine 
entierement d accord avec legall, et merci de continuer malgré tout   ::

----------


## fannette62

oui breton on continue 
j"ai repris du service pour les co voit 

c'est vrai que certaines s"animent trés vite et se gargarisent derriére un clavier.....mais les animaux trinquent encore et toujours!!!

certaines personnes passent une partie de leur temps à calomnier 

d'autres agissent 

à chacun son camp!!!

----------


## marie92

> a toutes celles qui se dévouent sans compter leur peine 
> entierement d accord avec legall, et merci de continuer malgré tout


et un merci spécial a fannette 62 qui fait des co voturages avec un dévouement formidable et est toujours a notre écoutent quand on a besoin d'elle par ton action tu a sauvés de nombreux animaux et merci de continuer amitiés très sincères  ::

----------


## siju

Il serait bon je pense d'encore une fois remonter ce sujet (je ne peux pas mettre mon coup de g....e sur le post incriminé, il est verrouillé). 
Si l'auteur d'un sujet demande expressément (et même s'il ne le demande pas d'ailleurs!) de ne pas appeler la fourrière ou le refuge, bon dieu *écoutez-le !!! Et faites passer le message* c'est un peu trop facile après de dire "on ne savait pas, ce n'est pas moi c'est qqn d'autre" !!! Je ne suis sur Rescue que depuis quelques mois mais j'ai déjà compris que ce n'était pas (bien loin de là) rendre service aux animaux que nous prétendons essayer de sauver que de téléphoner tous azimuts !! Quand les personnes qui agissent ainsi se rendront-elles compte qu'elles portent la responsabilité de "morts" alors que j'aime à croire que leur but premier était de "sauver" ???

----------


## aurlie

Je vois de quel post tu parles ... malheureusement, je crois que c'est un combat perdu d'avance    ::  
Il n'y a aucune prise de conscience de la part des personnes incriminées donc ....

----------


## Daysie433

moi aussi je sais de quel poste on parle..........les gens pourtant savent lire et l'on sait très bien qu'il ne faut pas braquer une fourrière ou un refuge sinon ce sont les pauvres  animaux qui paient ça de leur vie. Ce qui en découle aussi c'est l'interdiction de diffusion et ce n'est pas comme cela que nous pourrons les aider à s'en sortir.

facile de dire : ce n'est pas moi........c'est lui...........trop triste pour ce petit.

----------


## marie92

d'accord avec vous a 100%  ::

----------

